#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-24
<furball> it looks like a broken vid imo
<That_Wiki_Guy> furball: That OR it's not compatible
<furball> i mean
<furball> how can i not be compatible?
<nishanth> furball do u mean the link i gave you?
<furball> it*
<furball> no i mean the video itself
<furball> like i just get VLC hanging when trying to load it
<nishanth> furball no it is clearly working on a windows computer and even on someone else who uses linux
<furball> oh hold up let me try it on my VM
<nishanth> i mean someone else's computer
<furball> strange..
<furball> when i try and load it IE says some shit about operation aborted.
<furball> whatever, fuckit.
 * furball doesnt know why people still use mms
<That_Wiki_Guy> furball: Language plz
<furball> gtfo plz
<nishanth> seriously is there no one who know how to solve this ?
<nhandler> furball: Please don't say stuff like that here
<furball> oh hey
<furball> sorry :/
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Im sure there's a way just it's hard to find
<furball> yeah i've known for sure VLC to work with MMS
<That_Wiki_Guy> nishanth: Ive had a few issues like that before
<furrball> that was weird..
<furrball> my laptop just like halted for no reason
<That_Wiki_Guy> furrball: Is it a windows machine?
<furrball> -__-
<furrball> yeah, it's a windows machine.
<That_Wiki_Guy> furrball: Then that's why it halted
<furrball> im joking
<furrball> no i've been like underclocking and overclocking and undervolting this hell out of my cpu
<furrball> so it's probably like
<furrball> screwed
<That_Wiki_Guy> furrball: Plz stop swearing...you can use a more appropriate choice of words and still have the same effect
<phillw> wb ZachK_
<ZachK_> Thanks phillw
<goran> Hm, has anyone here been to LPIC?
<ZachK_> goran: What?
 * phillw who is LPIC
<goran> LPIC, certification
<ZachK_> Then no I have not
<goran> LPI - linux professional insitute
 * ZachK_ doesn't need to be certified because he's fully awesome!!!
<ZachK_> Joint
<phillw> I'm looking at http://www.ubuntu.com/training/certificationcourses/ucp
<ZachK_> Dang it...joking
<phillw> goran: that includes the LPI
<goran> ubuntu certified?
<goran> aha, I see
<phillw> goran: yeah, it covers the LP modules
<goran> phillw, is it possible to do it completely online?
<phillw> goran: no, you do have to go to an exam centre to sit the exam (It's not that they don't trust you with an exam paper at home and the internet .. it's just that they don't :-D )
<phillw> but the course work does not require going to school
<goran> phillw good to know
<iantlopp> is it possible to change the background in X with a shortcut key? I have a folder of backgrounds that it *REALLY* slowly goes through and I'd like to switch between them a bit easier from time to time
<goran> phillw, but is it A  B C D test only?
<goran> I know that LPIC is
<phillw> I have no idea, I only looked at the exam last week. I'd need to have a chat round 1st before I make a decsion
<goran> aha
<phillw> all the information i have is on that link.
 * phillw was hoping to go to goa for 4 weeks
<goran> phillw, goa?
<phillw> goran: http://www.koenig-solutions.com/training/Ubuntu.asp?CourseId=304&CityName=Goa&hStatus=Koenig%20Apartment&currid=6&k=
<goran> hmm...but look at the prices
<phillw> well they want 1500GBP for a snotty 5 day course in the UK ... now go look at the prices ;-)
<goran> :)
<stlsaint> hey smart folks...i need some help...
 * phillw not smart
 * iantlopp more not smarter than phillw
<phillw> stlsaint: if I can help I will, so ask away :-)
<stlsaint> phillw: networking issue.
<stlsaint> so i have a server hosting my website....
<stlsaint> phillw: i go to...www.mysite.com and i see the site just fine
<stlsaint> phillw: i call a friend to do the same thing and they get sent to a google search result page....
<phillw> stlsaint: have you recently signed up for google apps?
<stlsaint> i dont know whats going on... i have iptables but ive had them since i originaly had the server with no issues
<stlsaint> google apps??
<stlsaint> i havent done anything on the server
<phillw> yeah,they ask for verification via the host records, if you set it up wrongly the whole site will go to google search
<stlsaint> nope, i have done nothing to the site
<phillw> stlsaint: give me couple of minutes
<stlsaint> kk
<phillw> stlsaint: this sounds like this to me http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?hlrm=en&answer=47283
<stlsaint> i've checked that already though...i use godaddy...but i will double check again
<phillw> it's very easy to get it wrong and have the entire site point to google search, if you have messed it up then it can take 48 hours for it to correct (there is a cheat you can do to 'push' it) but that will only affect the index page.
<phillw> stlsaint: godaddy --> http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=47610
 * phillw prefers to use the meta tag rather than mess with cnames, but others prefer to use the cname alterations - meta tags, however, cannot re-direct your site :-)
<stlsaint> godaddy uses their own cnames for hosting
<stlsaint> but this is something that ive never edited before so it cant be effecting my stuff could it?
<phillw> stlsaint: well google suggest you contact godaddy with the following link http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=69010
<phillw> stlsaint: if your site is now pointing to google, some part of the DNS records have been altered.
<phillw> I don't use godaddy, so can not help too much except I have heard of the problem before and I think you need to get in touch with godaddy about it. they seem to have a non-standard way of hosting records :-\
<phillw> i pay 15USD / year for my hosting and 15USD/year for my registration of my domain - that way my domain records are mine and not belonging to godaddy (or other such companies) they can be real PITS's when you want to move your registration.
<stlsaint> well i can use my own if i choose too...
<phillw> stlsaint: i'd suggest using the link for reporting the issue to godaddy, as it for them and google - I'm sorry I cannot be of more help.
<phillw> I'm not allowed to advertise the host provider I use in IRC, you can always stalk me and ask ;-)
<Appl6> phillw: Why not?
<phillw> advertising is not allowed. even though my host provider is a registered charity
<Appl6> phillw: Naming the hosting provider you use, especially if it's to mention the positive experience you had with it, hardly seems like advertising.
<Appl6> Any more than me saying I have an NVIDIA graphics card that works well with Ubuntu.
<phillw> Appl6: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=26  Now, if i get banned I can blame you :P
<Appl6> phillw: Ha.
<phillw> he's just made me into an assigner of accounts, what ever that entails ;-) But, i don't think anyone can grumble at $15 with the profits going to a stroke rehabilitation unit in his home state over in the USA
<stlsaint> alright smart people i have another question...
<stlsaint> anyone round?
<stlsaint> duanedesign: ping
<stlsaint> so silent...
<nishanth> anyone know wat plugin in firefox will play some windows media player videos....(the online live streaming videos)
<stlsaint> i have seperate /, /boot /home partitions...which do i need to format upon new installation?
<nishanth> anyone know an alternative for activex on ubuntu
<malev_> hi, anybody here?
<ddecator> maybe
<malev_> I need to install some packages in a machine without access to internet
<malev_> any idesas ?
<ddecator> you can download the .deb for each package, put them on a usb drive, then install them on the other machine. you'd have to make sure to get all of the dependencies too though
<malev_> ddecator, that it's what's scares me, what about the dependencies, how to get them all?
<malev_> is there any script or something that could help me with them?
<ddecator> the best way i can think of is use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ which will list the dependencies of each package
<nishanth> anyone know how to make something that uses activex to work in firefox
<ddecator> i'm not sure there is a linux equivalent. what are you trying to do in firefox?
<stlsaint> k
<josss> hello can anyone help me out here?
<josss> hello?
<ZachK_> josss: HI!!!!
<josss> hey man
<josss> aiite just between me and you i have a lil sister and she goes onto these x-rated sites
<josss> and im trying to use opendns
<ZachK_> opendns?
<josss> the keys i input in network manager wont work
<josss> yeah its a free server client that filters web content
<talsemgeest> josss: Ok, so you have the IP address of the opendns servers?
<josss> its 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;
<josss> but i can't seem to get it working
<talsemgeest> josss: Ok, are you trying to do it on each computer, or just on the router you use to connect to the internet?
<josss> no just one computer
<talsemgeest> josss: Ok, which version of ubuntu is it running?
<josss> its 9.10
<ZachK_> Karmic eh?
<josss> yeah, does it have compatibility issues with sub-versions of ubuntu??
<talsemgeest> josss: Ok, open up the network manager, then find your ethernet card (or wireless card if thats what you are using)
<talsemgeest> Select it, then click "Edit"
<josss> yep, what do i do after?
<josss> this computers using a direct ethernet plug btw
<talsemgeest> josss: Ok, go to the "IPv4 Settings" tab, and change it to "Automatic (DHCP) addresses only"
<josss> yeah i put it on that setting when i inputted those proxy keys
<talsemgeest> Ok, now add this into the "DNS Servers" box: 208.67.222.222
<josss> not  208.67.220.220?
<josss> cause i put that and  208.67.220.220
<josss> should i delete the other proxy input?
<talsemgeest> Just the numbers I posted
<josss> ok
<talsemgeest> And only in that one box ;)
<josss> yep i did that
<talsemgeest> Ok, click apply and hopefully it will be working
<josss> ok ill check it out thanks for putting time on meh brotha
<talsemgeest> josss: Np :)
<stlsaint> hey where are docs stored at?
<stlsaint> in ubuntu?
<ZachK_> stlsaint: what doc
<ZachK_> what doc(s) i mean
<stlsaint> like documentation you install from repos?
<nishanth> does anyone know how to get an online video streaming work on firefox?
<ZachK_> nishanth: still having that same video not working?
<nishanth> ZachK yes i realised that this video has recently been not working on ubuntu
<ZachK_> welcome untmdsprt
<untmdsprt> has anyone sucessfully booted Mac OS X, Ubuntu and another Linux on their computer? If so, how do you get them to play nice?
<ZachK_> untmdsprt: what version of linux specifically?
<untmdsprt> opensuse
<untmdsprt> latest version, and Ubuntu latest version
<ZachK_> hmm
<ZachK_> i'm not sure...
<ZachK_> i'd do some major googling dude
<untmdsprt> I've been trying to, but in the meantime I'm using Virtualbox just to check them out
<ZachK_> untmdsprt: ok that's what i would do...
<ZachK_> untmdsprt: i dont' dual boot except on one occasion i did
<ZachK_> wrote a page on it if you'd care to look at it for possible info
<untmdsprt> ZachK_: I've dual booted before
<untmdsprt> sure
<untmdsprt> sorry, was having some computer issues
<untmdsprt> ZachK_: I believe you were going to give me a link about multibooting linux?
<ZachK_> untmdsprt: http://gwos.org/udsf/doku.php/core:dualbooting:ubuntu
<ZachK_> untmdsprt: it was done with two OS's but it might help you
<untmdsprt> thanks
<ZachK_> :D
<untmdsprt> I think I may have problems with GRUB
<untmdsprt> thanks again for your help
<ZachK_> untmdsprt: no prob
<ZachK_> untmdsprt: i'll be here too
<shahan_> mohi2911: hi
<mohi2911> hey shahan_
<shahan_> mohi2911: after a long days
<shahan_> mohi2911: :)
<mohi2911> shahan_, :)
<mohi2911> hiya hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> o/
<shahan_> mohi2911: here is very poor internet connection ... only 5-6 Kbps..... I am in my home town, Brahmanbaria
<mohi2911> shahan_, enjoying the speed?? :P
<mohi2911> hobgoblin, sup?
<hobgoblin> tea
<shahan_> mohi2911: its about 100KM. far from the Dhaka city.... where I live... ya.. enjoying the speed
 * mohi2911 steals the tea of hobgoblin ?
<hobgoblin> bad move ;)
<mohi2911> :o
<jetli68> i need a bit of help with login
<jetli68> please
<linux> hi any one here
<hobgoblin> jetli68: what's up?
<hobgoblin> linux: yes there is
<jetli68> yesterday i  sett to auto login
<linux> ok
<jetli68> but now  it  come up  saying  can not  authirise  lock home folder  then  closes
<linux> u all new to linux
<jetli68> and jusy a blank desktop is  there
<linux> jetli68, do it ask for password
<jetli68> if i go into   command from   boot and type startx  the desktop loads but all home folder is locked still and it will not let me change anything says some about no permission
<jetli68> no m8  does not ask for password
<hobgoblin> linux: the beginners team are not a group of beginners - but a group of people set up to help beginners https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<linux> ko
<linux> ok
<jetli68> it will not  let me change any setting  at all
<linux> ok go to #ubuntu
<hobgoblin> jetli68: I am sure someone here will be able to help you - I'm shortly off to work
<jetli68> k
<jetli68> cheers
<linux> jetli68, exactly i am not understanding ur problem
<jetli68> k yesterday i set it to auto login
<linux> ok then
<linux> now what is happening
<jetli68> today when i put  it on  i just get a blank  desktop and a message can not authirise  ulock home folder
<jetli68> then  it closes and i left with a  blank desktop now takbar or anything
<ZachK_> hey wojox
<jetli68> no* taksbar
<wojox> What's up Zack
<linux> must have put wrong pass wile autologin
<hobgoblin> jetli68: you can stop the autologin - edit the file in recovery - then try from the login window - write down the error message
<ZachK_> wojox: not much...you know you're up for membership right
<hobgoblin> jetli68: reboot  - go to the second option in the boot menu and edit the file with nano     nano /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<wojox> I forgot about that
<jetli68> in boot to the command prompt and type start x  desktop loads  but a new one not the one with my stuff on it
<wojox> I guess I'll have to attend the next meeting
<hobgoblin> jetli68: find the line AutomaticLoginEnable=true and change to false
<hobgoblin> jetli68: then Ctrl+x to save the file - follow the prompts
<hobgoblin> jetli68: when you get the recovery menu you need to choose Root Prompt before you can edit the file
<hobgoblin> jetli68: then after you have finished editing the file - Exit and Resume from the menu
<jetli68> k will try that 2 ticks i will just  write it down then try it
<hobgoblin> jetli68: that will get you back to a normal login - then write the error down and come back :)
<hobgoblin> good luck with that - I have to go now :(
<jetli68> k cheers m8
<jetli68> thaks m8
<ZachK_> wojox: i'd recommend it
<iantlopp> how do I find out where a program is installed? I need to add files to one of its directories, but I can't find the main install directory.
<wojox> ZachK: Yes I totally forgot about the one a couple weeks ago
<ZachK_> wojox: lol
<ZachK_> wojox: please pm me
<linux> i wanna add protocol in pidgin
<linux> how can i do that
<ZachK_> linux: meaning a chat protocol?
<linux> ya like yahoo,gtalk
<linux> i wanna add nimbuzz
<linux> i wanna add new protocol in pedgin like yahoo,gtalk, i like to add nimbuzz how can i do that
<ddecator> linux: you have to add it as a Jabber account
<linux> ddecator, where is that
<ddecator> linux: i don't have pidgin, but there is an option to add accounts in one of the menus (probably File or Edit)
<ZachK_> linux: click the "Accounts" tab
<ddecator> oh, haha, it has its own menu :p
<linux> ya it has thn i go to add then it has basic tab and different protocol to select
<ZachK_> linux: that is correct
<ZachK_> linux: think you got it?
<ZachK_> linux: more than happy to walk you through it
<linux> but i wanna add new protocol nimbuzz which it does not have
<ddecator> linux: add it as a Jabber account :)
<iantlopp> where would I find where a program, installed by apt, is located?
<linux> there is no jabber i tryed with xmpp
<ZachK_> iantlopp: well what is the program
<iantlopp> celestia
<ZachK_> iantlopp: most programs will be in the Applications menu
<iantlopp> I need to add files to the program
<iantlopp> no no... I need the actual installed directory
<iantlopp> it comes with only basic stuff... I'm adding much more detailed textures, et al. but I need to know where those files go.
<ddecator> iantlopp: you can look in /usr/share/ or /etc/
<linux> but i get log out from yahoo may be
<iantlopp> not in either place from what I can tell :(
<linux> it shows transpots friends and buddies
<linux> what does it mean
<ibuclaw> iantlopp, depends what program you are talking about. Most allow configuration via a directory path in your home
<iantlopp> ibuclaw, the program is Celestia, and I can't find anything in Home for it either...
<iantlopp> I'm supposed to put the files in a directory called "extras/-directory" under the main directory of Celestia, but I can't find that main directory
<ddecator> apt-file might help
<ibuclaw> mkay
<ibuclaw> iantlopp, I take it it was celestia-gnome you installed?
<ibuclaw> ( not that it will matter ;)
<iantlopp> my guess would be yes, but I just used "sudo apt-get install celestia" to install it
<ibuclaw> so it could have chosen either or
<iantlopp> well it works, but it didn't properly create a shortcut to it in applications, so I dunno...
<iantlopp> celestia is in the path (i.e. I can run it from terminal by just typing celestia, regardless of which directory I'm currently in), so is there a way to check the path to see where it might be installed?
<wojox> iantlopp: whereis celestia
<iantlopp> okay, this is bizarre... I open celestia, then click "File Open" and it brings up a dialog box that shows "user/share/celestia" however, I can't find celestia in that folder...
<iantlopp> wojox: that's what I'm trying to figure out.
<ddecator> iantlopp: that's a command
<iantlopp> oh, sorry.. heh.
<wojox> Sorry about that, yes just run it in your terminal.
<ddecator> haha, no problem
<ddecator> forgot about that command...i kept thinking of 'which' and that doesn't help
<iantlopp> okay, just a moment... it says "usr/bin/celestia" "/usr/share/celestia" and a few others but those directories don't exist.
<ddecator> try running 'cd /usr/share/celestia'
<ddecator> see if it works or not
<iantlopp> okay, I can get there... why the heck does nautilus not show it?
<ddecator> if you go into /usr/share/ just start typing celestia
<ddecator> see if it finds it for you
<iantlopp> it doesn't
<iantlopp> okay, if I go to terminal and type sudo nautilus, I can then navigate to it, but it doesn't show up when I just go to the directory as normal.. yeesh
<iantlopp> I probably would have stumbled upon it about a dozen times by now had I thought of that.. heh
<iantlopp> thanks muchly!
<iantlopp> and now I can't extract files into it... augh
<ddecator> even with sudo?
<iantlopp> eh, I have to copy it from nautilus over... if I try to copy it from the archive manager over to the sudo nautilus, then it won't work, but non sudo nautilus to sudo nautilus does
<wojox> iantlopp: that's a cool application. Never heard of it before. Just downloaded it.
<iantlopp> wojox: enjoy... the more you get into it, the more addicting it gets...
<iantlopp> check out www.celestiamotherlode.net as well... 18 GB of add-ons
<iantlopp> trying to install the 32k maps at the moment.
<wojox> 10-4
<ibuclaw> iantlopp, yep, just playing about, you can move it to /usr/share/celestia/extras
<ibuclaw> you can also:  sudo gedit /etc/celestia.cfg
<ibuclaw> search for "ExtrasDirectories"
<iantlopp> that's where I put it... the program's just being silly... I seem to remember this problem from windows
<ibuclaw> and add "/home/yourname/.celestia"
<ibuclaw> so you can just put addons in ~/.celestia without the need for root privileges
<ibuclaw> the model I'm testing (ngc 3372) doesn't seem to work though ... ;)
<ibuclaw> it's just a big gray square in the galaxy.
<ibuclaw> iantlopp, actually... "~/.celestia" will work too in that configuration file
<iantlopp> thanks for that ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> heh, oic
<iantlopp> ouc what?
<ibuclaw> I just did a:  strings ngc3372/models/ngc3372.3ds
<ibuclaw> one of the things it returned was:
<ibuclaw> NGC3372.JPG
<ibuclaw> ls ngc3372/textures/medres
<ibuclaw> ngc3372.jpg
<ibuclaw> *that* needs renaming to all capitals ;|
<ibuclaw> now it works ... kinda ;)
<ibuclaw> anyway, have fun with that iantlopp
<iantlopp> thanks... gotta go anyway
<iantlopp> ttyl
<duanedesign> morning all
<Thraul> evening duanedesign lol
<goran> hm...good afternoon
<duanedesign> hello slick666
<Thraul> hmm must be some big time differences here lol
<duanedesign> :)
 * Thraul says its Mon May 24 21:22:05
<mohi2911> its 16:54 here =]
<Thraul> Brisbane Australia :D
<mohi2911> ah cool
<zeroseven0183> What's up peopl
<kermiac> does anyone know of any public gobby servers?
<compiledkernel> kermiac: run your own, its not that hard really. But I think there are a couple out there.
<kermiac> hey compiledkernel! yeah, I setup my own. It's very easy, but I'd prefer not to have it running on my own personal server at home
<compiledkernel> kermiac: as far as I know gobby.0x539.de is still a public server
<kermiac> it's ok though - http://titanpad.com/ seems to do everything I need
<kermiac> compiledkernel: thanks, I'll look into that too. Although ^^ works well enough that I may not need gobby. For endusers to use titanpad, all they need is a browser so it's probably a better option for wehat I need. Thanks for the info though :)
<lukjad86> Hey collinp
<lukjad86> Hey compiledkernel
<compiledkernel> lukjad86: aye.
<lukjad86> How goes?
<compiledkernel> livin. j00?
<lukjad86> Dying. ;)
<lukjad86> compiledkernel I made a couple of music vids, one of which is pretty popular
<lukjad86> Want to see? :D
<compiledkernel> lol
<compiledkernel> sure
<compiledkernel> :)
<Chesamo> Please don't be a rickroll please don't be a rickroll
<Chesamo> Oh, no wait, you're the one who did the Ian McKellen one
<Chesamo> iirc
<compiledkernel> Chesamo: you obviously dont know my reputation in this channel.
<Chesamo> compiledkernel: Yours? Nah
<compiledkernel> im sure someone will pipe in on it eventually
<compiledkernel> if you wait long enough
<lukjad86> compiledkernel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odqnPtYzGbc
<lukjad86> compiledkernel Sorry, was afk
<lukjad86> Chesamo Yes, that one
<compiledkernel> lukjad86: interesting
<lukjad86> compiledkernel like it? :)
<lukjad86> criticisms?
<lukjad86> I also have another one I would like to have reviewed if you have the time
<lukjad86> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkLzxdSd0Hg
<compiledkernel> ill save the second one for later lukjad86
<lukjad86> k
<compiledkernel> but I should say in fairness, its quite accomplished.
<Raidsong> when i was playing in the ubuntu software center in 10.04 i saw it said "install-free" is this to insinuate to a program that costs money?
<compiledkernel> Raidsong: I suspect that future iterations of Software center may include pay for software. And this instance your looking at is merely a step forward in that direction, though not an impending sign of it.
<Raidsong> this is the beginning of the end
<lukjad86> Raidsong Not really
<compiledkernel> perhaps Raidsong
<compiledkernel> but then perhaps not
<lukjad86> Raidsong Think codecs
<lukjad86> Some countries make it illegal to rip DVDs or watch them on Ubuntu
<compiledkernel> Commercialization is the next logical step, regardless of how undesireable it may be.
<lukjad86> This would be a way to sell you them
<Raidsong> but isnt that a slap in the face of ubuntu users everywhere
<compiledkernel> Raidsong: some linux die hards and purists (Im one of them actually), would say so
<compiledkernel> but the general populace as a whole, probably not.
<lukjad86> Raidsong Not really. As long as what is free remains free, adding stuff that is needed by only a few people at a reasonable cost and with a decent license seems fair
<Raidsong> i can understand stores selling programs for linux but to put it right in the computer i might as well use a mac
<compiledkernel> I suspect that finally the CNR integration that was so feared back in the breezy release days , may come to fruit very quickly now.
<compiledkernel> as far as it being a problem, I dont see an issue for the users as a whole
<Raidsong> charles nelson riley?
<compiledkernel> the whole Ubuntu sucks because it has pay for services and products in it might be valid for some, but certainly not all
<Raidsong> i might have to look into going more pure and install debian
<compiledkernel> nothing wrong with using debian pure
<Raidsong> Ubuntu looks like its going in a dangerous direction
<Raidsong> it will hit the main stream and act as a lightning rod for users to flock to linux at the cost of its own credibility
<compiledkernel> Raidsong: that is more than likely the intent
<compiledkernel> and no matter how much I disagree with it
<compiledkernel> it may push adoption forward
<Raidsong> sacrifice Ubuntu for the greater good
<Orion1> May I have help with install of ATI drivers on 10.04
<compiledkernel> I wouldnt call it sacrifice necessarily
<compiledkernel> Orion1: what is your specific issue?
<Raidsong> compiledkernel, when an operating system breaks from the core ideas to go more mainstream i call it a sacrifice
<Orion1> Well when I try to run City of Heroes (with use of Wine) it comes to the slash screen then crashes
<Orion1> A friend said it was a video card issue
<Raidsong> Orion1, what kind of computer is it?
<Orion1> Toshiba Satellite 215-S5849
<Orion1> S5848 sorry
<Raidsong> Orion1, have you tried system> administration > hardware drivers?
<Orion1> no
<Raidsong> try that
<compiledkernel> it may be more  wine issue
<Orion1> I don't see that option
<Raidsong> 3rd one down
<Orion1> It must be missing
<Orion1> I am new so I do apologize
<Raidsong> its not there?
<Raidsong> under administration?
<Orion1> no third one down is Language support
<Raidsong> thats 4 down for me
<Raidsong> thats weird
<compiledkernel> Raidsong: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2980
<compiledkernel> winehq doesnt rate the game very well high on compatibility levels
<Raidsong> compiledkernel, Will o' the Wisp or a Double Wookiee?
<compiledkernel> I would venture to guess there would be issues , even if its not his videos card.
<compiledkernel> Raidsong: Wail 'O The Banshee.
<Orion1> My buddy got it to work but he doesn't have my hardware
<compiledkernel> just making sure all avenues are covered Orion1
<Orion1> understood
<Raidsong> compiledkernel, im more concerned by his lack of hardware drivers option
<Raidsong> compiledkernel, you have that option right?
<Raidsong> compiledkernel, dont have that option
<Raidsong> im playing progress quest
<compiledkernel> im looking through a VM atm Raidsong
<Orion1> wow I can't wait till I understand all of this
<compiledkernel> lol
<compiledkernel> Orion1: it takes years of practice
<compiledkernel> and the generation of much frustration, I assure you
<Orion1> well I want to learn
<Raidsong> Orion1, i felt the same way until i could then you feel a little unbalanced
<compiledkernel> Raidsong: on my VM its actually 5 down from system
<compiledkernel> not 3.
<Raidsong> Orion1, try 5 down
<Orion1> I wish I could give you guys a screenshot
<Raidsong> im a Will o' the wisp Robot Monk
<Orion1> that Network Tools
<Raidsong> Orion1, and you downloaded this from the ubuntu website?
<Orion1> yes
<Raidsong> is it the x86 or x64?
<Orion1> x86
<Raidsong> then i have no idea your copy is different from mine
<Raidsong> lukjad86, you here?
<Chesamo> orion1: Open Terminal and enter the command: jockey-gtk
<Chesamo> orion1: That's the program they're looking for
<Orion1> it said its not installed
<Orion1> should I install as it says
<Chesamo> orion1; sudo aptitude install jockey-gtk
<Chesamo> orion1: What version of Ubuntu are you using? Jockey comes preinstalled in the standard distro.
<Orion1> 10.04
<Chesamo> orion1: I mean what derivative
<Raidsong> Orion1, its not the beta or anything is it?
<Orion1> no
<Orion1> LTS
<Chesamo> Orion: The base distribution?
<Chesamo> Orion1*
<Orion1> I guess
<Orion1> I went to the web stie
<hobgoblin> Orion1: ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu ?
<Orion1> Ubuntu
<Orion1> downloaded it
<Orion1> burned the image to a cd
<Orion1> and installed
<Chesamo> Orion1: Open up Terminal and enter this command: sudo aptitude -y install jockey-gtk
<Raidsong> interesting
<Chesamo> (As a sidenote: I've migrated to aptitude from apt-get in my daily use... I don't know why, but I like it better. Something about Apt-get rubs me the wrong way.)
<Chesamo> Orion1: Has it completed?
<Chesamo> Hm.
<hobgoblin> evening ZachK_
<ZachK_> ah hey hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hey ZachK_ I thought that at the very least the logs for the wiki fg page would be readable lol
<Raidsong> hey ZachK_
<ZachK_> hey Raidsong long time no see
<hobgoblin> a {{{ at the beginning and }}} at the end should make it easier to read - can't remember how to get logs to look right ...
<Raidsong> yea been doin stuff
<hobgoblin> Raidsong: how's you - very long time no see
<Raidsong> i move into my dorm in 2 days
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: oh crap thanks for that man...i didn't even know
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> bad advertisment lmao
<hobgoblin> Raidsong: busy times ahead I guess
<Raidsong> oh i know im majoring in anthropology
<pleia2> hobgoblin: re: comment on blog - which one was you? :)
<hobgoblin> really ? wow that is good Raidsong
<hobgoblin> pleia2: piskie possibly - or elfy or something like that - but it wasn;t there when I looked - so Alastair Reynolds
 * pleia2 couldn't find any of those
<Raidsong> hobgoblin, you have an ever changing name
<hobgoblin> Revelation Space - sci-fi space opera type thing - excellent read if you like detailed sci-fi
<pleia2> cool, thanks
<hobgoblin> Raidsong: :)
<Raidsong> i end up with too many questions when i watch sci-fi
<hobgoblin> pleia2: they are books that I have read a few times - each time a little bit more comes alive :)
<pleia2> nice :)
<hobgoblin> Raidsong: the idea is to :shrug: if it becomes too much :)
<hobgoblin> pleia2: he's a scientist of some sort - atomic stuff I think - good reads
<hobgoblin> compiledkernel: long time seeing you as well - how the devil are you old chap
<compiledkernel> Spot on, ole bean.
<hobgoblin> top hole
<hobgoblin> :)
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: i'm fixing the meeting log
<hobgoblin> good chap :)
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: yeah i guess that's why there is a "Preview" button eh?
<ZachK_> there should be a saying, "Never Wiki while drowsy!"
<hobgoblin> pretty useful that one is :)
<hobgoblin> or while driving
<Raidsong> is the x64 version preferred over the x32?
<Raidsong> err x86
<hobgoblin> I would on 64bit
<Raidsong> does it really make a difference?
<hobgoblin> I think the issues are a lot less prevalent than they used ot be
<hobgoblin> depends I would say
<Raidsong> depends on what?
<hobgoblin> processor and memory :) If I was 64bit capabale I would install it - I might later revert - but I would rather see if it made any difference for myself
<Raidsong> i think ill upgrade i have 4gig of ram and a nice peppy processor
<pleia2> also depends on how much proprietary software you use and whether there is a 64bit version
<ZachK_> Raidsong: but are you using 64-bit card
<pleia2> it's been mostly solved for all the popular things (flash, adobe reader) but there are apps out there still that don't have a 64-bit version (amazon's downloader for mp3s springs to mind)
<Raidsong> ZachK_, i bought this computer 1 day ago so i hope so
<ZachK_> Raidsong: i'd check it
<pleia2> you can get 32-bit apps to run in 64-bit, but it's non-trivial (not *hard* exactly, just not clicky clicky simple)
<Raidsong> dual core processor
<pleia2> that said, I'm making the 64-bit leap on my primary desktop this weekend
 * pleia2 pets good ole pae kernel
<Raidsong> do they still make x86 processors?
<hobgoblin> pleia2: this is true - but something I forget about the only prop software I use is flash etc and nvidia
<pleia2> hobgoblin: yeah, I don't use much myself but I do help folks install ubuntu pretty frequently and bump into this stuff :\
<Raidsong> i have to use a prop wifi driver
<hobgoblin> pleia2: and amazon :(
<hobgoblin> lol
<ZachK_> me too Raidsong
<Raidsong> ZachK_, what brand is your comp?
<pleia2> Raidsong: I'd do some research on the prop wifi driver, it should be fine since hardware vendors tend to be ok at releasing for 64-bit, but you'll want to be sure :)
<ZachK_> Raidsong: dell
<Raidsong> ZachK_, is yours an inspiron?
<ZachK_> Raidsong: Dell Hybrid
<Raidsong> pleia2, if its not there ill just switch back
<ZachK_> Raidsong: it's the super small desktop
<Raidsong> ZachK_, hows your job going?
<ZachK_> Raidsong: got fired...
<Raidsong> that sucks
<ZachK_> Raidsong: yeah
<nishanth> very recently ubuntu stopped playing an online live streaming using an MMS plugin. can anyone help me make this video work http://olangal.com/component/content/article/48-live-tv/1425-asianet-live.html
<holstein> nishanth: what vid?
<nishanth> holstein this link used to work on ubuntu the link has a live streaming video but recently it stopped working
<holstein> the one under the words html protector?
<holstein> http://www.designerwiz.com/ants/product.htm
<nishanth> holstein this link http://olangal.com/component/content/article/48-live-tv/1425-asianet-live.html
<holstein> doesnt play in ubuntu
<holstein> says 'missing plugin' in chrome on OSX
<shredder12> nishanth, its weird, mine says 403 forbidden :P
<shredder12> nishanth, there is an app "mimms" install it using synaptic or apt-get, you can use it to download mms streams.
<nishanth> shredder12 wat to do after i install mimms?
<nishanth> holstein ya it says that in chrome... how abt but it just gives me a blank screen with a seek bar on firefox
<Angus> i need some help with a find command
<Angus> i want to recursively find all files ending with .jpg
<Angus> so i used find . -name "*.jpg*
<Angus> but that returned find: paths must precede expression: . Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<Angus> can anyone help?
<holstein> we need to find out what those arguments do Angus
<holstein> m@peppermint ~ $ find /home/m -name "*.jpg"
<holstein> /home/m/Downloads/car.jpg
<holstein> Angus: maybe something to do with the path?
<Angus> that's wierd
<Angus> using /home/angus
<Angus> worked
<holstein> yup
<Angus> well
<Angus> thanks a lot
<tdn> How do I make my netbook automatically connect to open wireless networks if they are available? Even before a user is logged in?
<Chesamo> tdn: You can't, to my knowledge
<tdn> Chesamo, why not?
<Chesamo> tdn: Wireless interfaces don't get configured before logging in, afaik
<Chesamo> tdn: Wired do, but not wireless
<tdn> Chesamo, why is that?
<tdn> Chesamo, why treat wireless differently?
<Chesamo> tdn: I'm not a developer. I don't know.
<tdn> OK.
<Chesamo> tdn: Probably has to do with the way wireless authentication works.
<tdn> I mean open wireless networks. The ones that does not need authentication.
<Chesamo> tdn: Oh, I know. It's because wireless networks aren't handled by anything at the tty level. It's usually network-manager that does it, which is a GNOME interface.
<shredder12> tdn, I am not really sure about this, but the Network manager stores the information about wireless connections in one's home folder. So, this means it considers wireless connections separate for each user. May be that's why
<Chesamo> tdn: Also, you can't automatically connect to an unknown wireless network. It's a security hazard
<tdn> Chesamo, but shouldn't it be possible to configure the network to come up without network manager? And then have network manager take over, if a user logs in afterwards?
<Chesamo> tdn: See shredder's comment. As far as I'm aware, Linux prevents the computer from connecting to any wireless networks before logging in.
<tdn> shredder12, except that they are not separate for each user. If there if ONE wlan card in a box and it has a connection, then all users logged in has network.
<Chesamo> tdn: That's because it's been configured (by that one user)
<tdn> Chesamo, it is only a security hazard if I do not know what I am doing.
<tdn> Chesamo, I am pretty sure that it is not linux (the kernel) that prevents this.
<Chesamo> tdn: Connect to unknown, open, unencrypted wireless networks automatically? I have my doubts.
<Chesamo> tdn: I know it's not the kernel, but it's the particular order that Linux starts things (which services before and after login)
<Chesamo> tdn: one possibility would be to write a script to do what you're saying and have it run on boot
<tdn> Chesamo, you mean Upstart? Or Sys.V or what do you mean?
<shredder12> tdn, yes indeed, but if there are multiple users on a system and only one has authorized access to some wireless network. Therefore, in order to prevent his authorization private and only connectivity only available to him, NM separates the data
<tdn> Chesamo, that was exactly what I was thinking.
<Chesamo> tdn: Sys.V?.... are you referring to UNIX System V?
<tdn> Chesamo, yes, sys.v init.
<Chesamo> tdn: Debian doesn't use run levels.
<tdn> How do I set up wireless network to come up without network-manager?
<Chesamo> tdn: ifconfig can handle wireless networks.
<shredder12> tdn, you may also try configuring the file /etc/network/interfaces file to connect to wireless networks. This will be done independent of network manager and might even solve your problem of connecting without logging in
<tdn> Ok. So I can put the wireless NIC in /etc/network/interfaces, but this gives me two sub problems: 1) If I put the NIC in /etc/network/interfaces, then it disappears from network-manager, and so the users cannot connect to a different wlan, when they log in. 2) I know how to configure the wlan nic in /etc/network/interfaces to connect to a specific network (SSID), but not how to just automatically select ANY open wireless network.
<tdn> Did the whole message get through? Last words were "ANY open wireless network."
<Chesamo> tdn: Yes, we got it
<tdn> How can I solve sub problems 1 and 2?
<tdn> Chesamo, cool.
<Chesamo> tdn: try using an ifconfig script instead
<tdn> Chesamo, how would that go?
<Chesamo> tdn: probably something along the lines of (in pseudocode):
<Chesamo> tdn: 1. List all open wireless networks
<tdn> Chesamo, do you mean iwconfig?
<Chesamo> tdn: 2. use cat to skim off the top line
<tdn> 1. can be done with  iwlist wlan0 scan
<Chesamo> tdn: The last time I configured a wireless network by hand was ub Ubuntu 7.04, so forgive me if my program names are a little outdated
<tdn> No problem :)
<Chesamo> 3. tee that first line into iwconfig as the SSID and connect
<tdn> iwlist wlan0 scan |grep key:off -A2 |grep ESSID |cut -d':' -f2
<tdn> Gives a list of ESSIDs for open wlans.
<roxy1> hy
<roxy1> i need a help
<Chesamo> yes, roxy1?
<roxy1> how can i install falsh player in ubuntu
<Chesamo> roxy1: sudo aptitude -y install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tdn> In a terminal write: apt-cache search flashplayer
<roxy1> nuthing happen
<Chesamo> roxy1: What do you mean by "nothing"?
<Chesamo> roxy1: What browser are you using?
<holstein> you need to restart te browser to
<roxy1> yes
<roxy1> sory
<holstein> after installing the flash plugin
<roxy1> i have input wrong command
<holstein> too*
<roxy1> ing dependency tree
<roxy1> Reading state information... Done
<roxy1> Initializing package states... Done
<roxy1> Writing extended state information... Done
<roxy1> Couldn't find any package whose name or desc
<roxy1> Initializing package states... Done
<roxy1> thanks
<Chesamo> roxy1: Don't copy and paste like that
<roxy1> oki sory chesamo
<holstein> http://pastebin.com/ FTW :)
<Chesamo> roxy1: oh, right. You have to enable the universe repos. Go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<Chesamo> roxy1: Check all the boxes that don't say "source" next to them
<roxy1> chesmo i dont understand i am just 16 yer old and today i have installed
<roxy1> when i am clicking on thirdparty asking for cd/rom ?
<Chesamo> roxy1: I started using Linux when I was 14. Anyway. Up on the top bar, there's a menu called "System". Under that there's a submenu called "Administration". Inside that is a program called "Software Sources".
<Chesamo> roxy1: Asking for the CD? Why?
<roxy1> i can see ubuntu softwer third-party softwer update authentication statics
<roxy1> now what to do next sir
<Chesamo> roxy1: Wait... what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Chesamo> roxy1: Oh, wait, nevermind.
<roxy1> its old version
<Chesamo> roxy1: Which one, and why?
<roxy1> i dont know :-s i got a cd on my freind desk and pick it up but i have curosity to know about it :)
<roxy1> how to find which version  ubuntu it is?
<Chesamo> um
<Chesamo> roxy1: System > Helps and Support
<Chesamo> Ero, no
<Chesamo> AH!
<roxy1> i can see help center
<Chesamo> roxy1: Open a Terminal
<roxy1> yes
<roxy1> i have open it
<Chesamo> type: "cat /etc/issue" (without the quotes) and hit Enter
<roxy1> cat/etc/issue
<roxy1> sowi :p
<Chesamo> space
<Chesamo> cat <SPACE> /etc/issue
<roxy1> its writeen ubuntu jaunty (development branch) \n \l
<Chesamo> roxy1: Ah, so it's about a year old. Not bad. Okay.
<roxy1> what does it mean?
<roxy1> who is jaunty?
<Chesamo> roxy1: "Jaunty Jackaloupe" is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04
<roxy1> o i c
<roxy1> thanks sir
<Chesamo> roxy1: The latest version being "Lucid Lynx", or Ubuntu 10.04
<roxy1> oki
<roxy1> so how can i install it?
<roxy1> and what about my flash player
<Chesamo> roxy1: type "uname -a" into the Terminal and paste the result here
<Chesamo> roxy1: I'll get to that, don't worry
<roxy1> should i past here?
<Chesamo> roxy1: It's only one line, so go ahead
<roxy1> Linux hacker-desktop 2.6.28-8-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 25 04:28:54 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Chesamo> roxy1: okay, you're running x86. That's nice and easy.
<Raidsong> after fighting with my wireless for an hour doing every test i can think of to figure out why it isnt working i realize the password is wrong
<Chesamo> Raidsong: We all do that from time to time ;-)
<roxy1> lol radsongs =))
<roxy1> i have also the same problem raidsong :p
<roxy1> chesamo ? what to do next
<Raidsong> usually ill bump the switch and turn the wireless off then get mad at my computer when the internet doesnt work
<Chesamo> roxy1: one moment
<roxy1> oki
<Chesamo> roxy1: you have Software Sources open?
<roxy1> yes
<Chesamo> roxy1: Go into Third Party Software and check all the boxes there, then go back into Ubuntu Software and check all of the "universe" and "multiverse" boxes
<Chesamo> roxy1: It's been a while since I used Jaunty, so forgive me if my interface particulars are a little fuzzy
<Chesamo> roxy1: But don't check the one that says "CD/DVD"
<roxy1> chesamo sir in third party there is complet blank. nuthing is there. and now when i move to ubuntu softwer i found community maintained open source softwer (universe) and software restricted or legal ussues(multiverse)
<Chesamo> roxy1: Okay, check those.
<roxy1> now what to do next
<Chesamo> roxy1: Hit OK. Let it scan for new software when it asks.
<roxy1> oki? i can't find oki option i can see REVERT and CLOSE
<Chesamo> roxy1: Close.
<roxy1> oki
<Chesamo> roxy1: then go into Terminal and type: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -y install ubuntu-restricted-extras" and hit enter
<roxy1> Its downloding the package information
<roxy1> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed
<roxy1> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 646 not upgraded
<roxy1> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used
<roxy1> i am geting this messages
<Chesamo> roxy1: I know. Don't paste them unless I ask for the output, please.
<roxy1> oki
<roxy1> now its downloding package files
<roxy1> o my god it will take 2 hour
<roxy1> =-O
<Chesamo> roxy1: it's installing a lot of things
<roxy1> yes 654 files
<Chesamo> roxy1: MP3 codec, DVD codec, Flash player, Java runtime environment
<roxy1> no i dont want entirtainment things
<Chesamo> ctrl-C
<roxy1> i want to learn programing linux shell coding programing i only need flash player
<Chesamo> ctl-C
<Chesamo> that'll interrupt it.
<Chesamo> ie. stop the installation
<roxy1> oki
<Chesamo> then run "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Chesamo> er
<Chesamo> no
<Chesamo> "sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<roxy1> chesmo
<roxy1> let it be install
<Chesamo> what
<roxy1> those file 1st
<Chesamo> rephrase that sentence please?
<roxy1> i mean to say let it be install all the files 654 1st
<roxy1> and let me check..
<Chesamo> I don't... have any idea what that sentence meanse
<Chesamo> can anyone help me out here?
<Chesamo> means*
<roxy1> oh sory english is my second language and i am bad in it :(
<Chesamo> roxy1: ctrl+c stopped the files from being downloaded. Nothing was installed.
<roxy1> but it shows 22 files have been downloded?
<Chesamo> Downloaded, yes
<Chesamo> downloading a package is different from installing it
<Chesamo> run: "sudo aptitude -y clean" and it'll take care of those files
<roxy1> yes then here downloding is going on .
<roxy1> oki
 * Chesamo blinks
<Chesamo> What
<Chesamo> ....anyway.
<Chesamo> after that, run: "sudo aptitude -y install flashplugin-nonfree"
<roxy1> yes i have writeen that command in terminal
<Chesamo> "running" a command means typing it in and then hitting Enter.
<Raidsong> chesamo isnt that the transitional package?
<Chesamo> Raidsong: Yes? But I don't know what difference that makes
<Chesamo> should be uh... flasplugin-installer? I forget that far ago
<Raidsong> yes thats the installer the transitional is only for people who cant install it regularly
<Raidsong> ive never seen the transitional package used
<Chesamo> I've never installed libflashplayer without the rest of -restricted-extras
<roxy1> hy i have stoped the downloding
<roxy1> and now its installing
<Chesamo> or I've always done it through the tarball at the Adobe site
<Raidsong> i always do it when im prompted to by a website
<Chesamo> I don't use Firefox though ;-) so it's always a hassle for me.
<Raidsong> what do you use?
<Chesamo> Opera, formerly Chrome
<roxy1> chesmo you know how to register my computer on ubuntu server to get the ubuntu softwer through third party
<Chesamo> roxy1: Uhhhhhhh.... what? Run that by me again?
<roxy1> ?
<Chesamo> Can you rephrase that please?
<roxy1> i mean how to get softwer through thirdparty
<roxy1> chesmo but sound is not coming.
<roxy1> i have install flashplayer but sound is not coming when i am watching youtube videos
<Chesamo> roxy1: does sound work elsewhere in the system?
<roxy1> don't know
<Chesamo> roxy1: It's possible your sound card doesn't work yet in Ubuntu. What system are you running?
<roxy1> chesamo can you tell me how audio will run
<roxy1> i have sata samsun harddick
<roxy1> disk*
<Chesamo> roxy1: What computer are you running... brand, model, make
<roxy1> its assembal
<Chesamo> what motherboard?
<roxy1> intel
<Chesamo> which one?
<roxy1> intelmother board
<Chesamo> Which motherboard? Intel makes several
<roxy1> intel dg41rql
<roxy1> ?
<Chesamo> you wouldn't happen to be from one of the Slovakian countries, would you? Or Russia?
<roxy1> nops i am from india
<Chesamo> HM
<Chesamo> Whoops. Caps.
<roxy1> so? how my system will be audiable
<roxy1> ??
<Chesamo> run this comm--
<Chesamo> Or not....
<Chesamo> I have to go as well. If they come back, someone tell them to run "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec" and here's something that might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-25
<bootstrap> .
<sluckxz> is there a way to install apps in cygwin from the cygwin shell?
<stlsaint> not sure
<stlsaint> havent tried it....
<sluckxz> got opennssh installed on my win7 box logged in and there isnt a bleedin editor
<stlsaint> hehe, that sucks
<sluckxz> i once found a really friendly beginner coding channel and couldnt find it again.  maybe its that ubuntu  dev beginner channel.
<sluckxz> i ll check it out some time. cheers stlsaint
<moonrock> I am running 10.04 and have truecrypt installed. Beginning today, when I try to start truecrypt, it says it's already running. It is not in the process list from system>admin>system monitor. Is there another place to check if it is really running?
<ddecator> you can run 'top' in a terminal
<moonrock> Hmmm. Not there. Not sure whether to be happy about that. Maybe I need to see if there is a truecrypt channel.
<ddecator> i'm not sure how much cpu it would use, so it might just not be showing up
<moonrock> I tried killall and it said no process found. I assume the process would be named truecrypt (that's the file name from properties anyway)
<ddecator> is there a listing for it in System > Preferences > Startup Applications?
<moonrock> No. I figured it out. It had a lock file, but not with the encrypted file/volume (where I was looking). Just needed rm ~/.TrueCrypt-lock-<username> Thanks for the help.
<ddecator> no problem
<moonrock> I probably didn't unmount it when shutting down before. I would have thought that would happen with a normal shutdown, though.
<duanedesign> morning all
<mohi2911> wb hobgoblin =]
<hobgoblin> hi mohi2911
<mohi2911> sup hobgoblin?
<hobgoblin> tea
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> mohi2911: I'm fine ty - and you?
<mohi2911> well i drunk KEROSINE by mistake :'(
<Chesamo> D:
<mohi2911> vomitted four times and still its making me to have a vomitting sensation
<hobgoblin> eeeugh - I got  a mouthful once when siphoning - not nice
<mohi2911> :o
<hobgoblin> if you are still shooting the cat then I would be inclined towards talking to someone with a white coat
<mohi2911> heh and Chesamo you laughed for it :(
<hobgoblin> well I would laugh too - but not if you;re still being sick
<Chesamo> N-no
<Chesamo> dee-colon is a "oh no" face
<Chesamo> You're thinking of colon-dee
<mohi2911> okies
<mohi2911> i think i ll laugh tomorrow
<hobgoblin> well we'll laugh when you leave to get ahead of the game
<hobgoblin> mohi2911: it could be a lot worse - "A 17-year-old boy died after being tied to a tree, made to drink petrol and then set on fire, detectives have said. "
<mohi2911> :( dont scare me hobgoblin :'(
<compiledkernel> everyone got their towel?
<compiledkernel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towel_Day
<hobgoblin> I also have peanuts and beer
 * mohi2911 steals the beer from hobgoblin
<starcraftman> compiledkernel: I haz..... virtual towel? That counts too right?
<starcraftman> Also hiya compiledkernel :)
 * hobgoblin reminds mohi2911 that would be a very bad idea 
<hobgoblin> hey starcraftman
<mohi2911> hobgoblin: dont PING starcraftman
 * starcraftman smacs mohi2911 with a fish.
 * hobgoblin supplies more fish for starcraftman 
<starcraftman> hobgoblin: thanks.
 * mohi2911 is not pinging starcraftman
 * starcraftman buries mohi2911 in fish.
<starcraftman> :)
<mohi2911> its a decoy :P
<Chesamo> feesh
<Chesamo> feeeeeeesh!
<starcraftman> Chesamo: too much mercury in the system huh?
 * Chesamo feels really out of place since she hasn't finished reading the Hitchhiker's Guide
 * hobgoblin thought tuna was ok now 
<hobgoblin> Chesamo - for shame ...
<hobgoblin> :)
<starcraftman> Chesamo: what? What??? How much have you read?
 * Chesamo hides in the Corner of Shame, without even a towel to her name
<Chesamo> starcraftman: The first few chapters... I picked a bad time to start reading a book and never really got around to finishing it
<hobgoblin> now is a good time to finish it then - you have a few hours to do so
<starcraftman> Chesamo: noooooo. That's it, I'm making a new motion at next meeting that all members MUST have read the guide. At least first few books.
<Chesamo> hobgoblin: Unfortunately I'm at work
<mohi2911> hobgoblin, starcraftman what you think about http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/10134655.stm ??
<starcraftman> Restaurant at end of universe was classic.
<hobgoblin> Chesamo: hide in the loo then :)
<hobgoblin> starcraftman: +1
<starcraftman> mohi2911: great, I'll get a computer one day that makes a mistake on 2 + 2 but does it really fast.
<mohi2911> starcraftman =]
<starcraftman> Chesamo: seriously though, do get a read of at least first two books. They are great science fiction/comedy. At the very least then you can come out of the corner.
<Chesamo> starcraftman: Yess'm massah
<hobgoblin> small and easy to hide in a towel they are
<mohi2911> wow we are smoking in main channel O_O
<starcraftman> mohi2911: aye, probably should talk in team before someone stomps us.
<mohi2911> eh...
<hobgoblin> I shall speak to you all another day then  - bye
<Chesamo> xD!
<starcraftman> later hobgoblin, guess I'll browse reddit.
<starcraftman> Everything goes better to Dream Theater.
<hobgoblin> :) I'll just hang about not talking to anyone
<starcraftman> hobgoblin: oh bah, nvm, it's not like anyone's popped in here asking for support yet. Tis a quiet tuesday morn.
 * mohi2911 makes hobgoblin to open his mouth and say "QUACK!!!!!"
<hobgoblin> starcraftman: indeed it is :)
<Raidsong> well i leave for college in the morning anybody have some fond words of advice?
<ddecator> coffee
<ddecator> ...aaaaand that's pretty much it
<Raidsong> what about tea is that a substitute for coffee?
<ddecator> if it has caffeine ;)
<Raidsong> dark earl grey
 * ddecator doesn't know if that does or not
<Raidsong> it does
<Raidsong> also ill be consuming large amounts of coffee
<ddecator> then you're all set
<Raidsong> straight black
<Raidsong> if the first sip doesnt cause you to make a face its not strong enough
<ddecator> best way
<hobgoblin> Raidsong: coffee between midnight and 5Am - tea the rest of the time
<hobgoblin> very red and strong stewed for a whole day tea will work
<Raidsong> hobgoblin, whats your tea of choice?
<hobgoblin> just bog standard tea tea - not into any of those fancy types :)
<Raidsong> bah one much understand the tea before you can brew the perfect cup
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> you have a good time and make the most of the experience is about all the real advice I could give :)
<mohi2911> Raidsong: have a nice day in school =]
<tdn> How do I remove the menu bar for gnome terminal? So that it is hidden by default?
<Raidsong> oh man i had never noticed there was a menu bar
<Raidsong> that would have coem in handy yesterday
<ddecator> haha
<Chesamo> pfffhaha
<mohi2911> tdn: http://www.techmetica.com/howto/improve-the-gnome-terminal-look-and-feel-in-ubuntu/ the last point might help you =]
<ddecator> View > Show Menubar (although not sure if that will change the default)
<hobgoblin> tdn: run it as gnome-terminal --hide menubar
<mohi2911> ddecator: will that work??^^
<hobgoblin> tdn: run it as gnome-terminal --hide-menubar  I mean
<tdn> hobgoblin, cool! Thanks.
<ddecator> mohi2911: no idea, i just saw the option in the view menu haha
<hobgoblin> or as ddecator said - same thing
<hobgoblin> you could also use tilda instead - do all sorts with that
<mohi2911> I forgot someone named hobgoblin is here :D
<hobgoblin> never forget myths
<Raidsong> youre not a myth
<Raidsong> youre here right now
<mohi2911> hobgoblin: create a wiki for all operations with terminal commands plz :D
<mohi2911> Raidsong: goto School :P
<hobgoblin> Raidsong: you think I am ...
<Raidsong> mohi2911, you go to school
<Chesamo> mohi2911: it's called the man pages :P
<Raidsong> hobgoblin, yes, yes i do. im talking to you right now
<mohi2911> Raidsong: college life over for me :P
 * ddecator actually does have to go to school
<Raidsong> mohi2911, go again
<Raidsong> ddecator, school is fun
<mohi2911> Raidsong: NO
<Raidsong> mohi2911, it would be fun
<hobgoblin> Raidsong: no - actually you're not - you're assuming that it's not a dream infested with a myth and a binch of other people you think talk to you :D
<Raidsong> mohi2911, you can go fro anthropology like me
<mohi2911> Chesamo: well i know about manual. but do want to know all terminal codes dumped in a link =]
<hobgoblin> tdn: is that working for you?
<Raidsong> hobgoblin, that could be so but this is the first time ive talked to ddecator
<Raidsong> i think
<Chesamo> mohi2911: That page would be three miles long
<mohi2911> ah lol
<hobgoblin> ddecator is not here Raidsong
<ddecator> i'm imaginary
<Raidsong> hobgoblin, if they are not here why can i tab to them
 * mohi2911 imagines ddecator
<mohi2911> ddecator: you might be the junior of pablorubianes (Humpty dumpty 2) :P
<Raidsong> hobgoblin = hobgoblin x i
<Raidsong> i made you real
<Chesamo> :o
<Raidsong> or made you imaginary its been a while
<Chesamo> isn't it xi/i = x?
<mohi2911> Raidsong: x(- i)
<mohi2911> :P
<Raidsong> that too
<mohi2911> i x i = -1
<Raidsong> so hobgoblin = -1?
<mohi2911> dont make hobgoblin a negative person by your EVIL math :/
<mohi2911> Raidsong: i said >	Raidsong: x(- i)
<Raidsong> the maths prove hobgoblin is both real and evil
<mohi2911> so i made hobgoblin positive Raidsong :P
<mohi2911> lol
<Raidsong> mohi2911, i work for fox news ill make up the facts here
 * Silver_Fox_ is EVIL , which is > evil
<hobgoblin> Raidsong: how evil would you like me to be
<mohi2911> Raidsong: fox news or Silver_Fox_ news?? :P
<Chesamo> :O
<Raidsong> hobgoblin, evil enough to have a sufficient evil laugh
<Raidsong> just fox news i would never insult Silver_Fox_ like that
<mohi2911> OMG i think the nick will change to Elfy
<hobgoblin> shall stay as hobgoblin then I think Raidsong
<hobgoblin> elfy piskie and forestpiskie are too laid back for hobgoblin
<mohi2911> ohhhh
<tdn> hobgoblin, seems so.
<Raidsong> dont need too much evil in here
<mohi2911> Raidsong: preach us something
<Raidsong> most mad scientists are just mad engineers
<hobgoblin> tdn: excellent - though I often use tilda - especially if I have had to drop out of xchat
<tdn> tilda?
<Raidsong> building a death ray doesnt make you a mad scientist unless you taker over the world and leave a control group or something
<Chesamo> Tilde?
<Raidsong> oh no
<Raidsong> ~
<Chesamo> Tilde.
<Raidsong> ~ <-- tilde
<hobgoblin> tdn: it is a terminal type thingy
<tdn> Ok
<Evil_Silver_Fox_> ! <- tilde
 * Evil_Silver_Fox_ is helping
<hobgoblin> not really
<Raidsong> ^<--tilde
<hobgoblin> :)
<Evil_Silver_Fox_> Thats the nicest thing you have ever said to me
<Evil_Silver_Fox_> :)
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha ha
<mohi2911> tdn: for more info Tilda was forwarded for the following post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=700751
<mohi2911> hobgoblin: have a look on it ^^
 * mohi2911 tightens the loosened Gyro_Gearloose
<Gyro_Gearloose> oh sorry i dont drink
<Gyro_Gearloose> i feel im too young to use tight in that context
<DiegoTc> ]
<mohi2911> o/ DiegoTc
<hobgoblin> mohi2911: I know what it is :) I also have it set to the same geometry as xchat so if I need to use it - it sits in the same space on the same desktop without covering anything else - of course using devilspie means it opens where I want it to as well
<DiegoTc> xD
<hobgoblin> hell DiegoTc - long time no speak
<hobgoblin> hello I mean :)
<DiegoTc> hi hobgoblin
<Gyro_Gearloose> hobgoblin, would it not be easier to just move it when it opens?
<mohi2911> hobgoblin: well i asked whether i am showing him the exact thread  to be or not =]
<hobgoblin> Gyro_Gearloose: I have devilspie working anyway
<Gyro_Gearloose> hobgoblin, i have my wireless working
<hobgoblin> I don't use compiz - or I would use place windows
<hobgoblin> oh good - was it not then? was that you the other day with one ?
<Gyro_Gearloose> it was
 * mohi2911 is on ubuntu server right now as his old 8.10 distro crashed :'(
 * hobgoblin ages as his son reached 21 
 * Gyro_Gearloose talks in the 3rd person
<hobgoblin> Gyro_Gearloose: memory is not what it was on sunday ...
 * mohi2911 turns hobgoblin into sweet 16
 * hobgoblin just talks nonsense Gyro_Gearloose 
<tdn> hobgoblin, tilda segfaults on my system.
<Gyro_Gearloose> hobgoblin, i didnt even know sunday was the day i had the problem
<hobgoblin> mohi2911: you'd have not been born for years when I was 16
<hobgoblin> tdn: really?
<mohi2911> true :)
<tdn> hobgoblin, really.
<Gyro_Gearloose> hobgoblin, youre what 22?
<mohi2911> Gyro_Gearloose: square each numbers separately :P
<hobgoblin> tdn: mmm - well I've never had that - try reinstalling it
<tdn> hobgoblin, will try that later.
<hobgoblin> tdn also try removing the config in your home
<hobgoblin> tdn they are in .tilda
<hobgoblin> tdn: there was a bug n jaunty apparently
<Gyro_Gearloose> lets all go to hawaii
<mohi2911> Gyro_Gearloose: first GOTO SCHOOL
<Gyro_Gearloose> mohi2911, you go to school first
<mohi2911> Gyro_Gearloose: its 22:00 here and if i go to school now, they all will scream that a GHOST came :/
<Gyro_Gearloose> mohi2911, video it and put it on youtube
<mohi2911> lol NO
<Gyro_Gearloose> oh come on
<Gyro_Gearloose> it would be funny
<mohi2911> nao
<Gyro_Gearloose> 1
<mohi2911> NO
<hobgoblin> now now children - settle down - it will soon be home time
<mohi2911> k
<mohi2911> :P
<hobgoblin> :)
<Gyro_Gearloose> hobgoblin, youre the same age as the rest of us
<Gyro_Gearloose> ...combined
<mohi2911> lol
<hobgoblin> Gyro_Gearloose is lucky I am no longer voiced :D
<mohi2911> hahaha
<Gyro_Gearloose> i wouldnt have said it if you were
<Gyro_Gearloose> you have to take these shots when they come up
<mohi2911> Gyro_Gearloose: want me to create a chance for hobgoblin to kick you?? :P
<Gyro_Gearloose> mohi2911, not really
<mohi2911> heh. anyways, Gyro_Gearloose at what time school starts??
<Gyro_Gearloose> that seems like it would be inopportune for me
<hobgoblin> Gyro_Gearloose: lol
<Gyro_Gearloose> i check into my dorm at 9 am tomarrow
<Gyro_Gearloose> oh no fluffy is gone
<Evil_Silver_Fox_> Shame
<Gyro_Gearloose> the day after my check in is orientation and on the 1st i begin classes
<hobgoblin> I expect it will be interesting - anthropology sounds different :)
<hobgoblin> not what I would expect someone to say they were doing :)
<Gyro_Gearloose> anthropology is related to archeology
<Gyro_Gearloose> i wanted to play in the dirt for a living
<hobgoblin> my little brother is almos t finished with his masters archaeology
<hobgoblin> and I did some when I did my hippy degree
<Gyro_Gearloose> archeology isnt exclusively offered at my school but i take archeology classes
<Gyro_Gearloose> since anthropology is basically applied archeology
<hobgoblin> it was where he went - they do a lot of environmental stuff there as well
 * hobgoblin went to same place 
<Gyro_Gearloose> they teach archeology theory and how to dig and what not
<hobgoblin> I did a dig in the depths of dorset - found a skeleton I did - the archae lot missed it :)
<Gyro_Gearloose> i want to find some skeletons
 * mohi2911 gives Gyro_Gearloose the skeleton of Chesamo
<Chesamo> 8V
 * Chesamo flops on the ground, lacking a skeleton
<mohi2911> lol
<tdn> hobgoblin, I did not change any config.
<Red^Phoenix> Good evening, i've got a problem with the installation of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS from CD-ROM, the boot goes ok, i see the ubuntu symbol with the dot that tell me the loading, but after loaded, the monitor comes black... :( i think is a resolution problem, can anyone help me?
<mohi2911> Red^Phoenix: i dont think its a resolution issue. and you downloaded Lucid from our official website??
<Red^Phoenix> yes, dowloaded from official website (no bittorrrent or similar)
<Red^Phoenix> is an a bit old pc, but it have 380 mb of RAM (so i think to not use the alternate installation)
<Red^Phoenix> now i'm trying the alternate installation, that working on textual, so i hope to succeed to installa :)
<Red^Phoenix> however if the resolution still don't work, there's a method to change it?
<mohi2911> Red^Phoenix: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467809 that might help a bit i think
<Red^Phoenix> thanks mohi :) i've searched something in italian ubuntu forums, but i haven't found anything... THANKS A LOT!
<mohi2911> Red^Phoenix: ok =]
<Tatsu011> anyone here ever got Touhou Danmakufu working on linux?
<Chesamo> The game?
<Tatsu011> ya
<Chesamo> Google says no.
<Chesamo> I don't know if this'll help you: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4473
<Tatsu011> doesnt help much as I already have that game working
 * Chesamo shrugs
<Chesamo> the AppDB doesn't have an entry for Danmakufu
<CtrlAlt> hi guys, i've been partitioning from the live cd and now grub just doesn't load
<CtrlAlt>  the thing is, dev/sda6, the boot partition, is now dev/sda1(and i deleted two partitions more), and update-grub isn't working
<CtrlAlt> i just get: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Chesamo> CtrlAlt: silly question, but did you mount /dev?
<CtrlAlt> i mounted dev/sda1
<CtrlAlt> where should i mount /dev?
<Chesamo> CtrlAlt: Different error
<Chesamo> CtrlAlt: That's a very unusual error to get. Why did you mount /dev/sda1?
<CtrlAlt> because it's the boot partition...
<Chesamo> CtrlAlt: What are you running update-grub off of?
<CtrlAlt> or should be :)
<CtrlAlt> i'm running 'sudo update-grub /mnt' , wich is where i mounted /dev/sda1
<Chesamo> you mounted it onto /mnt?
<Chesamo> That's.... unusual
<CtrlAlt> mmh... why?
<Chesamo> Well, the convention is to mount devices into folders inside /mnt, not /mnt itself
<hobgoblin> I often just mount in /mnt when I'm doing a quick job in a livecd :)
<CtrlAlt> yeah, but i don't need to mount any other device... anyway, i don't think that's the problem :)
<CtrlAlt> thst's it, hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> I guess this is grub2
<CtrlAlt> yes, it is
<Chesamo> Ah. Grub2 is weird
<CtrlAlt> yes, it is :P
 * hobgoblin loves that one ... 
<hobgoblin> I usually follow the wiki for reinstalling grub2 - it's worked everytime for me
<hobgoblin> CtrlAlt: have you seen that?
<CtrlAlt> no, i've been searching for the error
<hobgoblin> hang on
<CtrlAlt> i mean, grub is installed and it was woring
<CtrlAlt> *working perfectly
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hobgoblin> yea - if you've moved partitions about it might have got lost now that it's uber complicated :)
<CtrlAlt> i thought i could get it working  "quickly" by running udate-grub, but...
<CtrlAlt> *sigh"
<phillw> CtrlAlt: if you've *really* confused grub, then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484363 may be of help to you.
<CtrlAlt> the kernels are there, but they were in /dev/sda6, which now doesn't exist. and since /boot/grub/grub.cfg is still the old one and it can't be updated....
<Chesamo> delete the old one.
<Chesamo> Or rename it to grub.cfg.old
<Chesamo> Wait, GRUB2 uses special modular files... have you looked into that? I think the old location of the kernels is still in the GRUB configuration
<CtrlAlt> i'll try reinstalling it following the wiki, reboot and tell you how it went ok? :)
<CtrlAlt> oh wait
<CtrlAlt> i already did that
<CtrlAlt> well i'll try again, wish me luck :P
<CtrlAlt> yes, it worked! :D
<hobgoblin> :)
<CtrlAlt> now, i'm just wondering that i maybe forgot to flag /dev/sda1 as bootable and the other error was just completely unrelated; as i rebooted (and grub2 loaded :) ), all the old partition were still showed on the menu... or were they supposed to be there after reinstalling?
<hobgoblin> they shouldn't be there I think - if you are in the installed OS now try running update-grub again see if they go now
<CtrlAlt> i already did it :)
<CtrlAlt> now everything is (or should be) ok
<hobgoblin> and they still show?
<hobgoblin> oic :)
<CtrlAlt> no, only the two kernels of this partition and memtest
<hobgoblin> yea - I was catching up and typing as I read lol
<ZachK_> sup team
<CtrlAlt> hehe ok hobgoblin... ah, again on my desktop... :)
<hobgoblin> I hate grub errors - never sure whether it'll work till you reboot :)
<hobgoblin> and I'm not usre if supergrub works with grub2 yet either - though I do like the option to add an iso to the grub menu now - I have partedmagic in my list :)
<hobgoblin> I shall have to see if it does and I'll add that one as well :)
<CtrlAlt> until now, i've installed ubuntu on three machines.... i've had a different grub error on each one of them -.-
<hobgoblin> heh - you should be an old hand then :)
<hobgoblin> and hi ZachK_
<ZachK_> lol
<ZachK_> hey hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> logs look better now ZachK_ ;)
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: thanks
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: bluefish came in handy for that thing
<hobgoblin> heh
<ZachK_> yeah
<ZachK_> so how ya been?
<hobgoblin> I couldn't remember what it was off the top of my head - !# something or other
<hobgoblin> I'm good - just chilling out - about ot shut down for the day :) been a long one - summer is here - I wake with the sun :(
<ZachK_> yeah me too....
<hobgoblin> spring and autumn are ok - I'd be waking up that that time anyway - more or less :)
<hobgoblin> in the winter I am like a bear with a sore head for a couple of hours
<ZachK_> lol
<CtrlAlt> what does the & mean in "&I'd love to be translated" ?
<geirha> In qt apps, the & signifies the mnemonic
<geirha> For instance, If a menu option is "E&xit", then hitting Alt+x on the keyboard will trigger it.
<CtrlAlt> ok thanks :)
<dragondon> greetings all.  Anyone good with Banshee?  Ned to understand why there are duplicate imports from audio cds that are 2 seconds shorter?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-26
<CtrlAlt> can a icon of the main menu change depending on the theme that is being used?
<Chesamo> CtrlAlt: Yes
<CtrlAlt> thx,;lookit's icon is always black
<Chesamo> CtrlAlt: Typo?
<CtrlAlt> only the comma :P
<CtrlAlt> https://launchpad.net/lookit
<Chesamo> CtrlAlt: Not everything changes. Usually things like GEdit, Synaptic, etc. change. Rarely do additional packages have extra icon sets.
<CtrlAlt> so I should let it be?
<CtrlAlt> i always had the "take screenshot" icon on the panel, and this is waaay better :)
<Chesamo> CtrlAlt: Yes, unless you want to create your own icon. You can manually edit each Launcher and override its settings.
<CtrlAlt> yeah i've already done that
<CtrlAlt> it's ok :)
<CtrlAlt> it has a bright ico which is used on the panel with dark themes, so i just changed it on the menu
<CtrlAlt> *icon
<paultag> hey duanedesign
<paultag> duanedesign, sorry, let's take this to team
<Chinta> Hi everyone, problem: I connect to internet via a router but for some reason I can only connect to the router with a wired connection, wireless fails to connect. I just moved to a different apartment, in the old one the wireless connection to the same router worked fine but using a different modem. Can anyone help me? I have no idea where to start from.
<ddecator> so it sees the network i'm guessing?
<Chinta> Ahmm... I can see the router's name, and it tries to connect (green balls spinning), but it just fails, if thats what you ask
<PureEvil> hi
<ddecator> Chinta: strange. is there a password for the network?
<Chinta> I reset the router in case it was a router's password's issue. There shouldnt be any.
<PureEvil> any here know how to fix some problems I'm having running dual monitors on a ATI graphic gard?
<PureEvil> Card*
<ddecator> PureEvil: sorry, not something i'm familiar with, hopefully someone else can help you out
<PureEvil> yeah nobody seems to have a answer lol
<PureEvil> ATI dont even have drivers that work on 10.04
<ddecator> Chinta: try right-clicking the network manager applet, select edit connections, and if you see yours listed in the wireless area selecting it, click edit, then check the box to connect automatically
<ddecator> PureEvil: yah, that's the toughest part...
<PureEvil> well the only other problem I'm having is with the game uplink lol
<PureEvil> for the record the problem I'm having is that the DCI monitor wants to refresh the screen alot, anytime there are high graphic items...Flash, You Tube, Screen Saver, some pics.
<Chinta> ddecator: is there a command to try to connect to the router so that I can see what the problem is? (I cant see the wireless networks now that Im wired to the router)
<ddecator> Chinta: there isn't really a simple one that i know of
<Chinta> Uhmmm, so you think I should disconnect and make sure that the "connect automatically" box is ticked?
<ddecator> well you can check that while on a wired connection
<Chinta> uhmmm... how?
<ddecator> right-click the network manager applet (the arrows if you're using the lucid default) and select "Edit Connections"
<PureEvil> my labtop works wireless but not wired lol
<PureEvil> I just gave up on that one
<ddecator> then find the Wireless sections and see if the network you want to connect to is listed
<Chinta> Oh, I see now, thanks. In fact, it is listed several times. Can that be a problem?
<PureEvil> do other people near you have wifi routers lol
<ddecator> shouldn't be, but you might as well reduce it to one
<Chinta> Ok, I will delete all the entries of my router. And yes, there are neighbors around with routers.
<PureEvil> I know in my apartment there are like 4 connections that say linksys lol
<Chinta> Actually most neighbors have a similar internet connection because high-speed Internet is included in the rent (Finland freaks). Sadly, tech support doesnt support Linux and I refuse to go back to Windows.
<Chinta> By the way, is it possible to connect to the same router twice, one using a cable and another one using the wireless?
<ddecator> simultaneously, not that i know of
<Chinta> Oh, then Im a shameless newbie. I must disconnect the cable and thus from Internet before I can see if I can connect to the router.
<Chinta> Ill be back.
<mohi2911> hobgoblin: ping
<hobgoblin> hi mohi2911 - back in a while
<NongA_TongE> greetings.... I'm really hoping that someone can help a little...  LAst night I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 via update manager, and now my wifi is broke.  The information on the forums was sadly inconclusive providing no workable solution that I could find.  Could anyone here point me in the right direction?
<NongA_TongE> I should clarify that this upgrade was just an interrim upgrade so that I can then upgrade to 10/04 lts
<NongA_TongE> 10.04LTS
<NongA_TongE> hello?
<hobgoblin> hellp
<hobgoblin> and even hello
<NongA_TongE> greetings.... I'm really hoping that someone can help a little...  LAst night I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 via update manager, and now my wifi is broke.  The information on the forums was sadly inconclusive providing no workable solution that I could find.  Could anyone here point me in the right direction?
<hobgoblin> possibly - some more information will help, what wifi is it? if you are not sure - open a terminal and do lspci - paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com - put a name - enter and give us the new url
<NongA_TongE> Broadcom
<NongA_TongE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439941/
<hobgoblin> NongA_TongE: have you been here - solved thread with lot's of positives http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309760
<hobgoblin> wireless is unfortunately not something I've had much dealing with
<NongA_TongE> hobgoblin,  thanks for the help.  I don't know why that thread didn't come up in my initial search.  there are about 5 other threads related to lost wifi with the 9.10 upgrade, and none offers nearly enough help.
<hobgoblin> cool - well I hope it helps you
<hobgoblin> it was actually my first result I think
<hobgoblin> NongA_TongE: if you've not heard of googlbuntu it's not bad as a search engine
<Akos> it's googleubuntu :P
<Akos> at least http://googleubuntu.com exists (:
<hobgoblin> Akos: yea :) always get that wrong - mostly because it was my second choice - my first choice appears to have died :(
<Akos> :P
<Akos> it's totally okay :P
<hobgoblin> oh good :)
<mohi2911> hobgoblin: HELP
<hobgoblin> perhaps
<hobgoblin> what's up mohi2911
<mohi2911> i wrongly formatted one of my partitions and i lost everything in it :(
<Akos> auch
<mohi2911> is there any way to recover em?? :(
<Chesamo> mohi2911: sudo unformat --please :P
<hobgoblin> mohi2911: stop accessing reboot with a livecd and hope you can get the info back with testdisk
<hobgoblin> all the time you are accessing it you can make the situation worse
<mohi2911> ok
<mohi2911> brb
<hobgoblin> measure twice cut once  - works all the time ;)
<uRock> You have a voice! Speak now or forever hold your piece!
<Mindgamer> hi. i have trouble configuring ubuntu (9.10) to mount my RAID1 at boot correctly so that it is also shared out as a Samba share. somewhy permissions or something gets messed up so that when accessing the share over the network, i don not have adequate persmissions. can someone please point me in the right direction to solve this
<holstein> Mindgamer: can you access the windows box from the linux box?
<holstein> you want to pastebin your samba config file?
<holstein> are you sure the user/pass matches?
<Mindgamer> no.. actually i am sitting behing the windows box and remote to the linux box.. working over VNC. I do have physical access to the linux box but it has no keyboard nor screen
<holstein> i used a GUI once too
<holstein> samba share manager or something like that
 * holstein stopped using samba not too long ago
<Mindgamer> samba conf i think: http://pastebin.com/jpY8c2xm
<Mindgamer> i think there shouldnt be a user/pass mismatch.. i think i disabled guest access.. and if there was a user mismatch i shouldnt have access at all? but i have read access
<holstein> cool
<holstein> thats something
<holstein> is this going to be outside your firewall?
<Mindgamer> yes, i have samba share manager or alike installed, but it does not detect my RAID1-LVM ... only the low level partitions
<holstein> if its just at your house
<Mindgamer> no - inside firewall
<holstein> you can try just easing up on the security
<holstein> until it works
<holstein> and i forget the resart command
<Mindgamer> true, but i have to make it work correctly in the end .. i want to make the share also accessible over sftp
<holstein> but you want to restart samba after chagnes
<Mindgamer> through a tunnel or something
<holstein> i dont see anything leaping off the page there in that .conf
<Mindgamer> ok, but i dont really know how to lax the security.. just try to enable guest access?
<holstein> Mindgamer: you could try that
<holstein> temporarily
<Mindgamer> holstein: should i use user/share/server authentication mode?
<Mindgamer> i do not know the difference
<Mindgamer> looking at samba server settings atm
<Chesamo> holstein: sftp isn't run through samba
<holstein> ??
<Chesamo> I mean uh,
<Chesamo> Mindgamer
<holstein> Chesamo: i didnt mean to imply that
<holstein> Chesamo: OH
<Chesamo> Sorry, I misread the lines
<holstein> gotcha :)
<Mindgamer> Chesamo: yeah i know.. in any case i want to expose the box later to the internet, so i would like to get the security right
<holstein> Mindgamer: your reading /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/ServerType.html ?
<holstein> to be honest, last time i did a samba config, it was for a printer, and there was a burnt sacrifice offered ;)
<Chesamo> Mindgamer: I use SFTP usually (much easier to set up than FTP imho) and clients like FileZilla can natively access the server without Samba
<Mindgamer> Chesamo: thanks, i will keep that in mind
<Mindgamer> i am going nuts here. When i add the share manually through gnome, everything works... after i restart.. the share is available from windows. however - through gnome it is no longer possible to modify share settings... i have no obvious way of stopping sharing files...
<holstein> why do you want to stop sharing?
<holstein> from the server side?
<Mindgamer> i want to rename the share.. and i want to understand how to set the share up so that only i can access it, not everyone in the workgroup...
<Mindgamer> and i want to see my current settings for a particular share.. i have no way of seeing them..
<Mindgamer> sigh, perhaps i should just be happy it works for now and waith for ubuntu 15.04?
<Mindgamer> rebooting both systems to see if i then still have access.. thanks for the support holstein :) later
<Darkness_> Is there any way to get rid of the popup that occurs when you press the Sound keys on a keyboard?
<holstein> good question
<Darkness_> I don't suppose that there's an answer?
<holstein> Darkness_: do you want to get rid of only that one nitification?
<Darkness_> Yes.
<holstein> notification*
<holstein> hmmm
<Darkness_> I'll be back in a bit.
<Darkness_> Tell me if you have an answer.
<Zoran_> hallo?
<lukjad86> Zoran_ Hi
<lukjad86> Zoran_ Can we help you?
<Zoran_> oh, hi, yes, maybe
<Zoran_> I thought this chat was not working, so Ii have just posted in ubuntu forums
<Chesamo> Zoran_: Link to the thread?
<lukjad86> Zoran_ Oh, it's just that a lot of us are away from the keyboard for a while
<Zoran_> that's ok, I am anyhow just unpationt, not really in a hurry :)
<kermiac> hey people :) I was just asked a weird question that hopefully somone knows the answer to. What dows the small keyboard and the human figure at the boot splash mean? -- http://is.gd/cqwqD
<Chesamo> The keyboard changes the keyboard layout
<Chesamo> and the human is the accessibility options (if you have them installed)
<kermiac> ok. that's what I was thinking, but I wasn't sure as it was on the bootsplash. Thanks Chesamo :)
<Chesamo> You're welcome.
<lukjad86> stlsaint !
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-27
<stlsaint> lukjad86: sup
<NongA_TongE> Help! -  Flash sound doesn't work in firefox 3.6.3 in my shiny new 10.04 upgrade.
<nigelb> i386 or amd64?
<NongA_TongE> After checking the forums,  I found a thread with some hope,  I followed the instructions and downloaded and installed adobe's flash player for 9.04 apt.
<NongA_TongE> i386
<NongA_TongE> still not working,
<NongA_TongE> someone else thought that it might be that the pcm volume is set to 0%
<NongA_TongE> can't figure out how to get to the Pcm control
<nigelb> why di you download the 9.04 apt?
<nigelb> isn't there a flash plugin in lucid
<NongA_TongE> there is but it doesn
<NongA_TongE> t
<nigelb> it works fine for me on i386
<NongA_TongE> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467907
<nigelb> have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras? It generally has all the plugins you want
<NongA_TongE> yep.
<nigelb> ok, so flash works and no volume?
<NongA_TongE> yessir
<nigelb> ok, thats going to take longer to figure out and I have to run out
<nigelb> lemme find someone to help you
 * starcraftman swoops in to the rescue with his amazing cape!
<NongA_TongE> woohoo.
<starcraftman> you can tell it's amazing, it's got stars on it!
<NongA_TongE> nigelb, starcraftman,  it may be a moot point,  It works fine in Chrome,
<NongA_TongE> it's just firefox that appears to have the problem
<nigelb> NongA_TongE: try deleting your profile then
<nigelb> your profile may be corrupted
<NongA_TongE> my firefox profile?
<nigelb> yuo
<starcraftman> ah ha, flash with no volume, a not uncommon problem. You did check the pcm level yes? Also, backup firefox profile in case.
<nigelb> firefox -ProfileManager
<nigelb> and create a new profile and login with it and try
<NongA_TongE> starcraftman, how do I check pcm volume?
<starcraftman> NongA_TongE: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<NongA_TongE> Ubuntu
<starcraftman> NongA_TongE: mmm, open sound preferences from the lil volume icon, Applications tab > check its 100% for plugin.
<NongA_TongE> there is no 'lil volume icon,  just pulse audio menu....
<starcraftman> NongA_TongE: there's no volume icon in system tray?
<holstein> how about from terminal aplay -l
<holstein> well, you should still have an icon if you sound device is not installed
<holstein> maybe you just removed it from the panel by accident?
<starcraftman> NongA_TongE: there's also always just running basic alsamixer from terminal. You can see everything in there. PCM is one of the bars. Max it and any other ones then try flash again.
<holstein> hmmm
<starcraftman> hmmmm
<starcraftman> holstein: hey, I hmmmed first!
<holstein> lol
<starcraftman> hehe
<starcraftman> oh well, he left.
<holstein> maybe his sound came back ;)
<starcraftman> I'm betting on net errors, people usually say bye.
<holstein> he ran alsamixer in the terminal, bumped up the volume on the hanson 'mmm-bop' youtube vid, and took off
 * holstein just recentlu learned about aplay -l
<holstein> recently*
<holstein> and arecord -l
<holstein> handy for troubleshooting :)
<holstein> ive never used them for anything else, just -l
<NongA_TongE> starcraftman?
<NongA_TongE> sorry about that,  just lost my connection.
<starcraftman> holstein: I win!
<starcraftman> NongA_TongE: hehe. figured so.
<NongA_TongE> no, it was replaced by the pulseaudio applet
<NongA_TongE> <NongA_TongE> which, strangely, I installed to try to find PCM levels
<NongA_TongE> <NongA_TongE> lol
<NongA_TongE> <NongA_TongE> however,  If I go to "Sound" under "Preferences" I have an "Applications" tab,  and the volume is all the way up.
<NongA_TongE> <NongA_TongE> did I lose connection?
<NongA_TongE> that was ,what I saw last.
<starcraftman> NongA_TongE: can you open a terminal and just type in "alsamixer" with no quotes. You can check pcm from there. Make everything raised above 0.
<NongA_TongE> already did that.
<NongA_TongE> only thing that shows in alsamixer is Master
<NongA_TongE> and it is all the way up.
<NongA_TongE> wonder if I lost connection again
<starcraftman> NongA_TongE: really, bit odd, usually have at least 2 or 3/. Doh. Try aplay -l see if that comamnd pops up your audio device.
<starcraftman> I'm still here.
<NongA_TongE> waiting,  waiting,
<holstein> ;)
<NongA_TongE> nothing for aplay.
<NongA_TongE> just a flashing cursor.
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> should list your available sound out's
<NongA_TongE> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<NongA_TongE> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<NongA_TongE>   Subdevices: 1/1
<NongA_TongE>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<NongA_TongE> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 3: INTEL HDMI [INTEL HDMI]
<NongA_TongE>   Subdevices: 1/1
<NongA_TongE>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so your good
<holstein> AND if you paste more that a few lines
<starcraftman> NongA_TongE: future reference, don't paste multilines into irc channel. Use pastebin.
<holstein> use pastebin
<NongA_TongE> sure enuf
<holstein> yeah, what starcraftman said ^^ :)
<NongA_TongE> paste.ubuntu.com right?
<starcraftman> NongA_TongE: aye, that works. Now hmmm, why no sound with flash, good question.
<NongA_TongE> only with firefox
<holstein> or just http://pastebin.com/
 * NongA_TongE thinks that is an important distinction
<NongA_TongE> honestly, I'm not tied to firefox.  Chrome seems decent, and it works.  as does opera, methinks
<paultag> NongA_TongE, what's the output of `lsb_release -r`
<holstein> so this is just sound with flash in FF ?
<NongA_TongE> Release:        10.04
<holstein> other sound is OK ?
<NongA_TongE> yes sier
<NongA_TongE> all other sound is peachy-keen
<paultag> NongA_TongE, do you have other apps open when you have FF open?
<holstein> yeah, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<paultag> NongA_TongE, such as rhythmbox
<NongA_TongE> nay
<holstein> and enjoy the speed :)
<paultag> NongA_TongE, are you 100% sure ?
<paultag> NongA_TongE, because they can clog the pulse output line, and they stay connected even when the interface is closed
<paultag> ( or not playing )
<NongA_TongE> yes,  I used to have that problem in hardy, where ff couldn't grab the sound from the other app
<paultag> OK
<starcraftman> NongA_TongE: just a thought but firefox didn't like partially crash did it? Maybe just flash in firefox. See system monitor and make sure it's terminated.
<paultag> +1 starcraftman
<NongA_TongE> but I fixed it some time ago,  and,  nothing besides xchat or terminal
 * starcraftman has had too many such crashes.
<holstein> yup
<NongA_TongE> no remaining firefox components running
<NongA_TongE> so far chrome is performing nicely compared to FF
<holstein> that had my vote too :/
<NongA_TongE> I might just stick with it.
<starcraftman> hmmm, well that's weird. Any more ideas paultag?
<paultag> starcraftman, no. I wish I could say "Just use Chrome" but my guess is this affects other users too, and I'd love to solve it
<paultag> y'know
<starcraftman> I think I gotta leave atm now anyway, later. Crome should serve ya fine NongA_TongE, if ya don't mind our glorious overlord spying :p
<NongA_TongE> lol.
<NongA_TongE> I think I'll be good for now,  I really appreciate your time,  at any rate, gave me some good stuff to check.  I'll keep looking and if I come up with a solution, I'll let y'all know.
<paultag> it's f/oss!
<paultag> NongA_TongE, thanks :)
<NongA_TongE> Y'all take it easy.
<iantlopp> I just got a contour shuttle pro 2 (used), and I'd like to know how to test to see if it's working. as it's not a keyboard, or mouse input device, there's no direct app I can find for testing the buttons, keypresses, shuttle motions, etc...
<iantlopp> is there any way to see/monitor usb information, i.e. what buttons are being pressed on a device attached via USB/
<iantlopp> ?
<iantlopp> http://retail.contourdesign.com/?/products/5 is the website for the Shuttle Pro 2
<iantlopp> I can't seem to add the repositories for cinellera :(
<iantlopp> it says they're added but neither synaptic nor aptitude can find cinellera afterwards
<iantlopp> I'm following the instructions listed at deb http://akirad.cinelerra.org akirad-YOURVERSION main
<iantlopp> err..
<iantlopp> http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php listed there
<iantlopp> and no, I didn't leave "YOURVERSION" when I used that command.
<iantlopp> augh... stupid me, nevermind... I kept spelling it cinelerra in the search, no wonder it couldn't find it.
<iantlopp> heh
<gekken11> \join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gekken11> argh
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i just wanted to say that i started a new blog about ubuntu
<asterismo> i'm from uruguay LoCo
<asterismo> padawan of PabloRubianes
<asterismo> and the difference is that this blog is in english
<asterismo> this is the blog
<asterismo> http://ubuntherapy.blogspot.com
<asterismo> and i wanted to say that i made my wiki page at the uruguayan community
<asterismo> this is the link, and it is also in english
<asterismo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/santiago-roland
<asterismo> that's it
<asterismo> feel free to make comments, and i apologize for my (sometimes) poor english
<nishanth> does any one know wat plugin is needed to play some live stream video which uses mms
<smeag0l> good morning
<nishanth>  does any one know wat plugin is needed to play some live stream video which uses mms
<geirha> gecko-mediaplayer should handle it.
<Bodman456> Hi guys!
<Bodman456> Can you guys help me with a proxy issue?
<that_guy_> hello?
<that_guy_> I need help with Ubuntu
<that_guy_> when I type in sudo apt-get install such and such I get E: Type 'dep-src' is not known on line 50 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list E: The list of sources could not be read.
<that_guy_> help?
<geirha> dep-src on line 50 should probably be deb-src
<that_guy_> im sorry but I only got Ubuntu like a week ago... where is the line 50?
<geirha> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<geirha> You don't know how that line got there?
<that_guy_> no
<geirha> You must've run a script that edited it for you then. Apparently a broken script.
<that_guy_> ahh... I think I have it...
<Bodman456> Sure sounds like a broken script
<that_guy_> I got the CD from Ubuntu site...
<that_guy_> This has been a massive problem for me...
<geirha> 50+ line /etc/apt/sources.list. That's a massive size for a week old system. You've added a lot of repositories?
<that_guy_> no i havent done anything with the repository since install
<geirha> That's a bit creepy ... an important system file's been changed without you knowing about it.
<that_guy_> eek...
<geirha> System -> Administration -> Software Sources   you've never used that?
<that_guy_> I did for like one software
<that_guy_> also, I just downloaded sound convert and how do I run it?
<geirha> Ah ok, you must've accidentaly changed the b to a p when adding that repository then
<that_guy_> now i downloaded sound convert, how do I locate and run it?
<geirha> Not familiar with that app, but look in Applications -> Sound & Video
<that_guy_> its not in there Im afraid
<geirha> Ok, then how did you "download it" ?
<that_guy_> i used sudo apt-get install sound convert
<that_guy_> soundconvert*
<geirha> I don't see any packages with that name. Try the Software center instead
<geirha> Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center,  search for sound convert, then select the one you want and click install
<that_guy_> oh yeah... My mistake!! its sound convertER!
<geirha> :)
<that_guy_> thanks!
<geirha> yw
<that_guy_> Ive book marked this page for later on!
<that_guy_> real helpful
<that_guy__> okay... :) Im back with another question...
<that_guy__> is ogg files same as Mp3 files?
<geirha> No. They contain audio, but uses a different codec.
<that_guy__> ahh.
<geirha> ogg is free and unrestricted, mp3 is restricted by patents
<geirha> That's why ubuntu supports ogg out-of-the box, but not mp3
<that_guy__> ahh... any software that can convert MPEG M4a files to mp3?
<geirha> In the software center, search for «ubuntu restricted extras» and install it. It will install lots of codecs, including mp3.
<geirha> After that, sound converter should be able to convert to mp3
<nishanth>  does any one know wat plugin is needed to play some live stream video which uses mms
<geirha> nishanth: Try gecko-mediaplayer
<that_guy_> another question ;)
<that_guy_> dvd's wont play on my comp
<nishanth> geriha well this is an online link . i tried many players like totem and vlc it did not work it needs some plugin
<geirha> nishanth: gecko-mediaplayer is a plugin for gecko browsers (like firefox)
<that_guy_> i tried to download the plupin that allows me to play regional code locked dvd...
<geirha> that_guy_: help.ubuntu.com has info about that
<geirha> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html
<geirha> The movie industry encrypt dvds to prevent you from watching dvds on other players than the ones they decide.
<geirha> Luckily, there encryption is easy to crack ;)
<that_guy_> YAY it works!!
<that_guy_> My final and last question of the days is: How do I make Windows Mobile sync with my comp??
<ZachK_> Hi team
<nishanth> geriha it still did not work... is there any other plugin?
<ZachK_> nishanth: Are you still trying to watch that video?
<nishanth> ZachK as a matter of fact yes
<geirha> that_guy_: That's beyond my expertize I'm afraid.
<geirha> nishanth: Then that site probably does alot of weird stuff to make it work better with windows media player or something like that.
<geirha> nishanth: It might not work with linux at all. Your best bet is to google it.    ubuntu watch videos on <that site>
<that_guy_> i was watching Atlantis land streaming live from the internet... is this the same?
<nishanth> geriha i dont think such a search would yeild anything
<nishanth> that_guy_ can you give me that link so that i can check to see if any live streaming works?
<geirha> nishanth: Well, I've been down that road myself. Some sites are simple and streams just fine, others have all kinds of windows-specific crap that breaks it for linux clients. I've given up trying to get those to work.
<that_guy_> nishanth http://www.livestream.com/spaceflightnow
<nishanth> geriha as a matter of fact this worked a while back on linux and all of a sudden it stopped
<nishanth> that_guy_ it works for me
<geirha> nishanth: Then they probably made some "improvements"
<nishanth> that_guy_  can you tell me if this link works for you http://olangal.com/component/content/article/48-live-tv/1425-asianet-live.html
<that_guy_> nishanth Im sorry but my intermet is capped and is taking forever to load
<nishanth> geriha unlike firefox for some odd reason when i open the link in chrome it keeps telling missing plugin
<nishanth> sayonara...to late already
<snipyz> Question: Is it possible to run ubuntu server from WRT160NL USB drive log in and configure via remote
<snipyz> trying to setup remote ubuntu server in house always on.....
<Guilherme> Hello there
<Guest92879> I have a question about the installation of Ubuntu, anyone?
<ddecator> morning Guest92879, go ahead and ask instead of asking if you can ask :)
<Guest92879> hehehe ok, I have windows 7 installed on my Pc and I'd like to know if I can install Ubunt without removing my windows (I've tryied that "windows installer" but it gets an error so I've download the ISO file)
<ddecator> definitely
<ddecator> do you mean you tried Wubi?
<Guest92879> yes, and it gets and error ... so I had to download the ISO file
<Guest92879> an error*
<ddecator> ok. if you place the .iso in the same folder as wubi.exe, it should detect it. does it still get an error then?
<Guest92879> I haven't tried this ... just put the ISO file in the root folder?
<ddecator> in whatever folder the wubi.exe file is
<Guest92879> ok then, i'm @ work now but later I'll try this .. thanks for your help ddecator :)
<ddecator> no problem :)
<bin10101> how come my ubuntu boxes don't ever show up on my router/firewall by name, but windows, mac os, and even my directv does....am i missing a setting?
<bin10101> by hostname, sorry....so for some boxes on my network I can say http://tomato, but for my ubuntu boxes, I have to know the ip addresss
<bin10101> okay, I found something in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<bin10101> it currently has:
<bin10101> send host-name "<hostname>";
<bin10101> i see online you can do: send host-name "hairybobscomputer";
<bin10101> is there a way to just say something more like send host-name "$hostname";??????
<duanedesign> bin10101: what does :      sudo /bin/hostname
<duanedesign> return
<bin10101> bobsubuntu
<duanedesign> hmmm
<duanedesign> bin10101: see if this post helps at all
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1087770.html
<bin10101> k thanks, I will check it out
<Phrea> I've got a bit of a question... :o
<Chesamo> PhreaL shoot
<Chesamo> Phrea:*
<Phrea> can you kind people please help me some time talk me through making my network work, so that I can share files between the computers? :o
<Chesamo> Phrea: I assume using Ubuntu?
<Phrea> I know it's a lot to ask, and the forums might be better, but I'm better with doing things on the fly, with support
<Phrea> ChanServ: yes, twice Ubuntu, once Xubuntu
<Phrea> I dont have windows
<Phrea> I'm NOT talking about now
<Chesamo> ChanServ? Interesting tabcomplete.
<Phrea> but, you know, some day
<Phrea> oh, sorry :D
<Phrea> I'm rather lazy
<Chesamo> Phrea: Oh, you mean "would you be able to do that"? Then sure
<Phrea> that shouldnt even tabcomplete
<Phrea> yea
<Phrea> I'm better doing that stuff 'live'
<Chesamo> Phrea: I know, right? Interesting oversight
<Phrea> not now, but maybe next week or so
<Phrea> I thought I might first ask permission, because normally one would use the forums
<Chesamo> Phrea: Yeah, don't worry about it. Not like there's any restriction on what can or can't be done in here
<Phrea> true, but it is a bit much maybe, it could take several hours...
<Phrea> I've been lurking here for a year now, and this teaches me even more than the forums
<Chesamo> Phrea: Network sharing? Doesn't take too long.
<Phrea> ah, ok :)
<Phrea> haha
<Phrea> thanks in advance :)
<Phrea> you guys rule
<Phrea> I've completely switched to Linux on all my computers within one year
<Phrea> it's amazing
<Phrea> it just works
<Phrea> now this networking thing, and I'm set !
<Chesamo> Phrea: That's really good to hear :D
<Phrea> yea, it is, isnt it? :)
<Phrea> everything works
<Phrea> there's nothing that doesnt
<Phrea> at all
<Chesamo> Phrea: Most of the time ;-)
<Phrea> for me, everything, on every computer, with every kind of configuration
<Phrea> sometimes one has to do some minor things, but that's it
<Phrea> even my Olympus camera with xD [grrr] works now :D
<Phrea> maybe I'm lucky
<Chesamo> Phrea: Don't worry, I have the same experience.
<Phrea> great :)
<Phrea> how long have you been using Ubuntu and/or Linux?
<Chesamo> Phrea: About four years now
<Phrea> ah, nice
<Phrea> fulltime?
<Chesamo> Phrea: Sadly no. Primary systems, yes, but work and school dictates otherwise.
<Chesamo> dictate*
<Phrea> oh ah
<Phrea> I've been using it fulltime for about 10 months now
<Phrea> [but I'm a very slow learner]
<Chesamo> Phrea: Though I've lucked out... the lab I've been employed at since November allows me to run Ubuntu as my primary system. Gotta have a Mac on my desk just in case, though.
<Phrea> aha, nice !
<Phrea> why the mac?
<Phrea> and could you elaborate about 'the lab' you speak of? :)
<asterismo> hi people
<Phrea> 'lo
<Chesamo> Phrea: Macs are hot in the physics world these days... I'd honestly prefer Windows over it because the Linux/UNIX design paradigms are so much closer to it than OSX.
<Chesamo> Phrea: http://stl.uml.edu/
<Phrea> oooh, you are a smart [wo]man !
<Phrea> :o
<Phrea> I'm not even half as smart
<Phrea> haha
<Chesamo> Phrea: Good call with the brackets
<Chesamo> Phrea: Nah, I'm just a college sophomore who was in the right place at the right time ;-)
<Phrea> still, you are smart :)
<Phrea> I'm not all that smart
<Phrea> so what is it? is it with or without brackets?
<Chesamo> Phrea: "Smart" is subjective, believe me. Go to the Staff page and look at Jerry Waldman... that man is a freaking genius
<Chesamo> Phrea: With
<Chesamo> phrea: and by that I mean include
<Phrea> ah, ok :)
<Phrea> I never know, and I don't really care either :)
<Phrea> the only thing now is, if I would ever ask, I'd ask how young you are, and not how old you are :D
<Chesamo> Phrea: Fair enough. It's usually safe to assume male unless otherwise told ;-)
<Chesamo> Phrea: hahaha.
<Phrea> I never assume
<Phrea> a lot of people think I'm female
<Phrea> because of my nick [it ends with an a, it seems that one is then considered female]
<Chesamo> Phrea: Oh don't worry. My situation is more complicated than most... I'm physically male.
<Phrea> oh ok :)
<Phrea> no need to explain any further
<Phrea> I dont care either way
<Chesamo> Phrea: But yeah, I'm glad STL allows me to use Ubuntu for my normal work. We use a programming language called LabVIEW, and once I discovered there's a Linux version I pounced on it
<Phrea> I'm male, physically and mentally, if you care to know :)
<Phrea> ah
<Phrea> cool :)
<Phrea> I can chose whatever I want
<Phrea> I don't work
<Chesamo> Phrea: Ah hah, fair enough
<Phrea> so for me, I chose Linux over Windows
<Phrea> Chesamo: see, everybody has a 'story' :D
<Chesamo> Phrea: A 'story' in what sense?
<Phrea> well, everybody has something that makes them unique :)
<Phrea> that is all
<Chesamo> ah
<Phrea> I'm sorry if I said it wrong
<Phrea> didn't mean anything by it
<Chesamo> No, it was just a little vague
<Phrea> yea I know, sorry
<Chesamo> Oh, motion to move this conversation into PM? We're kinda flooding the channel.
<Phrea> ok :)
<sanju_74> I have ubuntu installed on my entire disk
<sanju_74> now I want to create a dual boot
<sanju_74> how can i do it without wiping the entire disk
<sterlo> Is it possible to search across a file system by image dimensions?
<gankthoven> im trying to install 10.04 and after the splash screen my monitor goes blank.  runing ati 5750
<nishanth> does any one know how to make a live stream video play that uses mms plugin?
<holstein> nishanth: have you tried VLC ?
<nishanth> holstein oh i have tried all players i know of
<holstein> whats the stream?
<nishanth> holstein this video used to work in  chrome before ..but now after i reinstall lucid it does not work
<nishanth> holstein http://olangal.com/component/content/article/48-live-tv/1425-asianet-live.html
<nishanth> holstein does it work for yo?
<holstein> ill try chromium for a laugh
<holstein> not in FF
<nishanth> holstein it does not work in FF or chrome
<holstein> im not having any luck
<holstein> i would contact the site
<holstein> and ask just what your suppose to watch it with
<holstein> looks like its been locked down for some reason
<nishanth> holstein well it works in wondows
<nishanth> windows
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> the activeX
<holstein> its doesnt work for me on OSX
<holstein> or linux
<holstein> in any browser
<holstein> you should send a strongly worded email
<nishanth> wat is OSX?
<holstein> i would install FF with wine
<holstein> and see if it works that way
<holstein> i only tried chrome in OSX
<ddecator> nishanth: OSX is the Mac OS
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> my bad
<holstein> i though you said what 'in' OSX
<holstein> like what browser
<ddecator> totem tries to play it when i go to that site, but says it can't read the source
<ddecator> i'm not sure there is anything for linux that can get activex-dependent things like this to work properly
<holstein> FF in wine would be worth a try
<ddecator> wine is probably the only way that might work (as holstein already suggested), but i'm not sure if it will or not
<holstein> BUT yeah, im not sure about activeX in there
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-28
<stevel__> hi,i have a problem in BIOS's ACPI implementation due to which most of the distros dont work unless i put acpi=off , i tried building a new kernel which seems to hv the bug fixed , but still it seems the same , but there is a kernel is feora 13 which works without acpi=off , can i simply download and use that in archlinux?
<stevel__> can i simply take a custom distro's kernel and use it in another distro?
<Chesamo> It's all the same GNU/Linux kernel
<iantlopp> stevel__ not that I'm any crack genius, but I think that question is beyond the scope of "ubuntu-beginners"
<Chesamo> stevel__: theoretically it's all the same kernel, just how you set it up and what modules you use
<stevel__> can i patch my kernel and compile it to get it working
<stevel__> http://lkml.org/lkml/diff/2009/12/20/147/1
<stevel__> how do i use this
<stevel__> is it a patch?
<Chesamo> stevel__: Looks like a shell script
<Chesamo> stevel__: No I lied, it's code? Don't recognize the language though
<Chesamo> stevel__: Oh, it's C.
<stevel__> how do i use it to patch my kernel?
<Chesamo> haven't the foggiest
<stevel__> isnt there any grub in ubuntu 10.04
<stevel__> i am unable to set in acpi=off option at boot
<Chesamo> grub2 uses a different method
<Chesamo> stevel__: Look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<stevel__> can you plz tell me how to at least set acpi=off at boot time
<Chesamo> stevel__: Look at section 5, subsection /etc/default/grub
<Chesamo> stevel__: Or ctrl+f for "acpi=off"
<stevel__> thanks a lot for that info
<stevel__> u made my day
<stevel__> :)
<Chesamo> stevel__: You're welcome
<iantlopp> anyone do extensive video editing in ubuntu? I'm wondering what packages you've used and your thoughts behind them.
<ddecator> openshot is good, but i've had bad luck with it. pitivi has worked surprisingly well for the little bit that i've done
<iantlopp> just installed cinelerra... the interface, though quirky, seems more along the lines of something I'm familiar with (I've spent some time with Premiere and other similar packages)
<iantlopp> but it doesn't seem to like my shuttlepro (kino does, but it doesn't have the features I need), and it's also... somewhat slow..
<iantlopp> at least the basic video processing... running Premiere Pro on a laptop with half this power in Windows XP, I never had slowdown in video playback except during effects sequences, this can't even playback a single file smoothly.
<ddecator> i'm excited to see how lightworks (is that what it's called?) works once it's released on linux
<iantlopp> not familiar with it... I've been watching the Jahshaka project for a while, and I'm quite curious to see where that goes, but it's never really seemed well designed (maybe now that it's been rebranded and redesigned as CineFX we'll see something better, but I can't find any reviews on it)
<iantlopp> I'll look up lightworks.
<ddecator> it's a professional editor that is going opensource
<iantlopp> I came across one review for a product called IFX Pirahna which seemed... pretty nice considering everything it had to offer... couldn't find any download information. looked through their website, found a brochure, then realized... okay, this is for the big boys.. .he.
<iantlopp> heh, rather.
<iantlopp> I'm sure it's VERY expensive... they even show huge boards designed to work just with that software sitting in front of the computer, etc...
<ddecator> iantlopp: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/oscar-winning-lightworks-open-source.html
<iantlopp> was just looking at their website..
<iantlopp> nice... granted that I've been in the backseat of DVE, how does a product like that compare with Premiere (which is, for all intents and purposes, the de facto standard prosumer level software for video editing)
<ddecator> no idea, i've only done basic editing with pitivi, haha
<iantlopp> hehehe... pitivi seems like a somewhat dumbed down version of Windows Movie Maker (which I abhor)...
<iantlopp> well I can't really say that... it's like living with Photoshop, then being given MS paint to edit your photos...
<iantlopp> Premiere's system is something I'm used to, and I'd at least like to maintain that style...
<iantlopp> well I'm now on lightworks mailing list, awaiting its release :)
<iantlopp> until then... gotta find something to work with... some people have mentioned blender.. and I'm, somewhat skeptical
<ddecator> blender seems more for graphics and animation, not video editing
<iantlopp> there seem to be some people screaming rather vociferously for its use as an NLE
<Chesamo> If I may
<Chesamo> I've never been able to work out how people use it as an editor
<Chesamo> I mean I haven't even been able to find the tools
<iantlopp> want a link?
<Chesamo> Not at the moment, no
<Chesamo> But thank you
<iantlopp> is there any way I can capture, or at least monitor the I/O of a USB HID device?
<iantlopp> brb, gotta restart to test something.
<iantlopp> and i'm back... that was odd...
<iantlopp> couldn't turn on desktop effects until I restarted the computer.
<nishanth>  does any one know how to make a live stream video play that uses mms plugin?
<zeroseven0183> How do you install skype from Launchpad?
<phillw> hi zeroseven0183 I'm not sure about with Launchpad, but http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-skype-in-ubuntu-from-skype-repository.html#more-5699 has a set of instructions that will also keep your installation up to date.
<zeroseven0183> Thanks. I'm now installing it
<zeroseven0183> Possibly there's no difference with the one downloaded from skype.com
<phillw> zeroseven0183: people report using the beta gives better results, the same applies to wine
<phillw> i only use the beta, so do not know how well the stable version works.
<phillw> ^^ of skype^^
<phillw> doing it via ubuntu-geek adds it to your list to be checked for updates, so there is no need to keep checking on the skype site for new versions.
<zeroseven0183> Right
<stlsaint> sup folks
<Evil_Silver_Fox_> Hi smeag0l  =]
<smeag0l> hi Evil_Silver_Fox_
<Evil_Silver_Fox_> How are you ?  Its been a while. Everything okay ?
<smeag0l> i am okay yes it's been a while
<Evil_Silver_Fox_> I am glad you are well.
<smeag0l> thank you
<aarfeick> I am having trouble making a USB disk... can anyone help?
<Evil_Silver_Fox_>  What are you having trouble with aarfeick  ?
<Evil_Silver_Fox_> Which part of the process ?
<aarfeick> I am using the Admin tool, and have selected my ISO (tried both netbook and amd64-desktop) and usb disk, but the "make" option is grayed...
<aarfeick> I have used this disk with this utility before; it's formatted ext4
<aarfeick> Perhaps unetbootin will work
<Evil_Silver_Fox_> I have not hard trouble with unetbootin
<Evil_Silver_Fox_> had
<aarfeick> It won't write either
<aarfeick> It hangs after extracting 11 files from the ISO
<aarfeick> I shall try an ISO to CD
<aarfeick> grr... how frustrating
<uruk-hai> hi starcraftman
<uruk-hai> hey swoody - how's things
<swoody> uruk-hai: heya piskie! Long time, no see :)
<swoody> things are going ok for me, how about yourself?
<Evil_Silver_Fox_> swoody swoody  swoody , lalalala
<uruk-hai> pretty good thanks :)
<swoody> heya Evil_Silver_Fox_ :)
<bihari> any indian here
<Evil_Silver_Fox_> bihari,  Try ubuntu-in
<bihari> OKI THANKS
<Evil_Silver_Fox_> Pleasure
<drake> So here's my question.  I setup a file server using Ubuntu Server edition following the guild by Xam @ howtoforge.com.  With only a few exceptions to minor tweaks the guide worked perfectly.  The difference is I use a USB terabyte for data storage but that's not an issue.  It works FANTASTIC right now.  I can manage files from any computer in the house (vista xp linuxmint etc).  The USB is mounted as /dev/sdb1 /media/store ntfs 0 0
<drake> in my fstab file.  It's sharing the root directory of the disk and users have access to the entire thing.  Now that it's all working, I want to know if anyone knows a way I can not let the entire disk be shared but only select folders off the root for example  /media/store/Music or /media/store/Videos.
<edlik> phillw: Thanks for your help last week, I tried several times to defrag my 1TB hard drive to no avail, it keeps comming up with errors for files that I have on it. Do you think I should just try to fix my broken upgrade (9.10 to 10.04)?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-29
<drake> So here's my question.  I setup a file server using Ubuntu Server edition following the guild by Xam @ howtoforge.com.  With only a few exceptions to minor tweaks the guide worked perfectly.  The difference is I use a USB terabyte for data storage but that's not an issue.  It works FANTASTIC right now.  I can manage files from any computer in the house (vista xp linuxmint etc).  The USB is mounted as /dev/sdb1 /media/store ntfs 0 0
<drake> in my fstab file.  It's sharing the root directory of the disk and users have access to the entire thing.  Now that it's all working, I want to know if anyone knows a way I can not let the entire disk be shared but only select folders off the root for example  /media/store/Music or /media/store/Videos.
<bonedragon> I use Ubuntu on a laptop and i would love to know if there is an easy way to configure my machine to not automatically turn on the wireless card.
<phillw> bonedragon: within network-manager, you can select the device and turn 'auto' off
<phillw> or do you mean not to fire up the WiFi card in the 1st instance?
<bonedragon> when i log in, both my wired and my wireless options are automatically enabled..so after i login i uncheck the wireless to save on battery every time
<bonedragon> i wish i could save the setting, since its a laptop i turn my machine off alot and have to set it.. i was hoping to fine a non command fix so i don't forget what i did
<phillw> i think you can set WiFi to off in BIOS with some of them.
<bonedragon> i saw that suggestion on one of my searches, i will have to check next time i boot up
<phillw> i can on the laptops I have, there is also sometimes a button either on the front of the laptop, or as a Fn + {some key} that can toggle it.
<bonedragon> this laptop used to be vista, when i used the button to disable the wifi it would only stay off like that till i turned my machine off.  my software remedy in windows was to disable the hardware (easy 1 setting fix). My feeling is that there is a way to do the same thing, but it would be a command to disable the turning on of the device, however my ability to follow the more powerful linux...
<bonedragon> ...commands is somewhat limited
<bonedragon> i have some linux experience but its from like 2 years ago and things have been updated to a nice finish on Ubuntu with the new release.
<phillw> bonedragon: I'm trying to set up my skype atm, but a quick dig through the archives has found some one who wanted the WiFi off, I cannot vouch for it as I haven't tried it, but it may help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-844426.html
<bonedragon> thanks for the link, i will read throughly before trying anything. thanks for the chat phillw
<phillw> bonedragon: if that does not help, then pop over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 have a read through the posts, and feel free to post a question on there.
<bonedragon> sweet, bookmarked
<ZachK_> welcome Ten-Eight
<Ten-Eight> thanks ZachK_
<ZachK_> Ten-Eight: and how are you
<Ten-Eight> just fine and yourself?
<ZachK_> ah ok..
 * Ten-Eight is at work for the night
<ZachK_> planning/working projects
<Ten-Eight> sounds like fun :)
<ZachK_> yeah it can be
<ZachK_> hub..hmm
<ZachK_> Ten-Eight: need help or just hangin out
<Ten-Eight> just checking in to see if anything was going on....and to see if I could be of assistance.
<Ten-Eight> I check in from time to time.
<ZachK_> ah
<ZachK_> why don't you just join us then?
<Ten-Eight> thanks...I'll hang around for awhile then.
<Ten-Eight> been busy here at work...getting a reprieve for now...but will probably get going again shortlly.
<ZachK_> i meant join us as in join the team
<Ten-Eight> I don't check in enough to become a regular.
<stlsaint> sup folks
<ZachK_> hey stlsaint
<ZachK_> stlsaint: long time no see
<stlsaint> ZachK_: ?? i been here everyday for the last week or so
<ZachK_> stlsaint: oh you have? kinda meant i haven't spoken with you i guess
<phillw> stlsaint: ZachK_has been part time :p   >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> runs
 * ZachK_ captures phillw
<Ten-Eight> catch you guys later...I'll check in again soon!
 * phillw scampers off to #lubuntu :-)
<pedro3005> hey phillw
<phillw> ho pedro3005
<pedro3005> :o
<pedro3005> phillw, I am NOT a ho
<phillw> -o +i
<pedro3005> :)
<phillw> soz, different meaning in brazil :-\
<pedro3005> No, I was hinting at "hoe"
<phillw> pedro3005: do tell me, what is the 'war' going on with topic for ##devil?
<pedro3005> phillw, none, I am just completely insane :)
<phillw> I'll have to learn how to do change it ;p
<phillw> :p
<pedro3005> you can't
<ZachK_> phillw: topic command is /topic the topic words here
<ZachK_> phillw: if you have rights
<pedro3005> phillw, Only the pros, i.e. ops :)
<ZachK_> pedro3005: who has founder access to ##devil
<phillw> ZachK_: I think i have to up my op mode, or summat like that
<pedro3005> ZachK_, mohi
<ZachK_> phillw: to op you would type /msg chanserv op ##devil phillw
<ZachK_> phillw: if you have op rights/flags that is
<phillw> i have no idea ZachK_, last time i was a sysop on an irc system they wrote some code to just auto give me what ever thinggies (priveleges) as soon as it sniffed my log in, password and IP address - I have better things to do in life than spen 10 minutes working out to raise priveleges in order to stop a 'bad person'. :-\
<pedro3005> I am going to bed guys
<pedro3005> goodnight all
<phillw> g'nite
<phillw> catch u soon
<stevek> hi,i have a bios bug which can be resolved by using acpi=off at boot , can i put this option at boot in ubuntu 10.04?
<stevek> can anyone please explain wut is 2.6.33-020633rc2-generic and how can i install it ? Do i need to compile it or i can simply install it by update?
<meebod> ZachK_: Ping
<meebod> Anybody?
<meebod> Eh whatever
<gt8> you know a distribution is amazing when the release updates include:
<gt8> Notable features:
<gt8> Grub2 replaces Grub-legacy
<gt8> Slim replaces bash login
<phillw> gt8: where have you been since April 2009? ;-)
<gt8> oh, I dunno ... got quite drunk last night
<gt8> next thing I know, it's 2010
<phillw> I will keep my views on how they 'launched' Grub2 on to us all quiet ;-)  Yes, it needed doing and is the only way forward. Be careful about getting drunk again as by 2011 we may all be using btrfs :-D
<gt8> phillw, oh, I am way ahead of you there...
<gt8> by at least a year
<gt8> phillw, infact, COW filesystems are pretty much the future of filesystems full stop.
<gt8> btrfs wasn't the first for Linux, and it certainly isn't the last - there are other interesting developments on the same idea already in the kernel tree - however each for different application usages.
<hanifbaloch> hay guis this HanifBaloch
<gt8> hi hanifbaloch
<gt8> this gt8
<gt8> gt8.awake = true;
<mohi2911> lol
<hanifbaloch> i need help on upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10
 * mohi2911 sets gt8.awake = false;
<mohi2911> hanifbaloch: you can upgrade to 10.04 too if you wish =]
<gt8> mohi2911, baby steps ...
<mohi2911> or tell your requirement hanifbaloch
<phillw> hi hanifbaloch, you may want to consider making a sperate home and doing a re-install.
<phillw> you certainly can go from 9.04 to 9.10, update grub & ext3 -->ext4 (I did it )
<hanifbaloch> i cant because it says first you must have 9.10
<gt8> hanifbaloch, have a look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/ReleaseNotes
<phillw> hanifbaloch: indeed, you need to go 9.04 --> 9.10 --> 10.04, but there has been a lot of changes. IMHO I'd say hive off your /home to a partition and do a clean install.
<gt8> hanifbaloch, have you installed any applications outside of the ubuntu repositories ?
<mohi2911> phillw: cant we do directly from 9.04?? :(
<gt8> mohi2911, no
<gt8> you can however 8.04 -> 10.04
<phillw> mohi2911: only 9.10 and 8.04.4 can go to 10.04
<hanifbaloch> i don't know actually but may be bcz i have made ubuntu good for me
<hanifbaloch> as windows was
<phillw> hanifbaloch: that will most likely be settings, which be saved in your own area. you can get a list of what you have added and check that they are compatible with 10.04
<mohi2911> I think I spent lots of time with 8.10 itself. will be upgrading to lucid in days
<hanifbaloch> and now i don't want to lose my data as well as the bundle of softwares
<phillw> mohi2911: you will not do a direct 8.10 --> 10.04 upgrade
<gt8> well, there is nothing wrong with Jaunty. ;)
<gt8> isn't it supported for another year ?
<mohi2911> phillw: gonna dowload lucid or zenix tonight =]
<mohi2911> download*
<hanifbaloch> you are right gt but every body is upgrading
<phillw> mohi2911: meerkat is in the daily builds, it goes on to the test area tonight :-)
<hanifbaloch> mohi my Net is very very slow and can't download that huge thang
<gt8> Supported until October 2010
<phillw> hanifbaloch: before you consider updating your system, you need to consider how you are going to backup your data
<mohi2911> hanifbaloch: so you have errors with upgrading to 9.10??
<lukjad86> Which is a better format to rip a DVD to, MKV or RMVB?
<hanifbaloch> yes mohi you are right
<mohi2911> hanifbaloch: what you get??
<mohi2911> lukjad86: RMVB will not play at all players. so MKV is somewhat ok than RMVB
<hanifbaloch> phillw i thought of making a CD
<lukjad86> mohi2911 Which will be smaller?
<mohi2911> lukjad86: but if you ask me, both are poor :D
<lukjad86> mohi2911 heh
<hanifbaloch> :'(
<mohi2911> lukjad86: they ll vary only bu some MBs and they ll not affect much. MKV is a good choice among those two
<hanifbaloch> O.K guys i don't have the menu which logs off and shut down ubuntu what to do
<mohi2911> hanifbaloch: tell me the result of doing "du -h" in terminal
<phillw> hanifbaloch: when you go to update, you really *must* have a backup in case something horrible happens (a power cut 1/2 way through can really mess things up)
<collinp> phillw: I've had that happen before.
<mohi2911> hanifbaloch: tell me the value in the last line and thats enough
<hanifbaloch> power problem of my country is the biggest problem
<collinp> Luckily, my mad skillz allowed me to fix it without too much trouble.
<mohi2911> hanifbaloch: where you belong to??
<phillw> collinp: I'm in PM with some one to whom that has happened, it also messed his 1TB external drive up, which we were sort of relying on :-(
<collinp> Damn. 2x
<hanifbaloch> pk
<collinp> Damn because you were using it, and damn because it's a 1TB hard drive.
<mohi2911> hanifbaloch: i am from India =]
<phillw> collinp: it's looking up, actually. even though he had it formatted in FAT32
<mohi2911> hanifbaloch: tell the last line of du -h in terminal
<collinp> lolwhat.
<hanifbaloch> nice meeting you, do you think is should do du -h
<mohi2911> yep. in terminal
<mohi2911> and tell me the last value hanifbaloch
<hanifbaloch> Record BBC Listen Again programs to MP3 in Ubuntu « Sprayfly_files
<lukjad86> Thanks mohi2911
<bobo123> if I have linux kernel 2.6.32-22 "linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic" can I remove the -19 and -16 packages? (including "linux-headers-2.6.32-19" and "linux-headers-2.6.32-16") ?
<mohi2911> lukjad86: =]
<phillw> collinp: when all else fails, and windows cannot resize a win partition, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169551
<mohi2911> bobo123: you mean in boot screen??
<phillw> bobo123: keep the 19 version
<collinp> Windows partitions suck.
<hanifbaloch> mohi i am a Baloch not a paki and i love being a Baloch
<collinp> I mean, really. I haven't heard the word "defragment" used in relation to Linux in over a year.
<mohi2911> hanifbaloch: fine and you did what i said??
<hanifbaloch>  it shows this ./Record BBC Listen Again programs to MP3 in Ubuntu « Sprayfly_files
<bobo123> yeah I don't want them in grub menu, and wonder what this -headers packages is too that isn't removed when i uncheck the -image in synaptic
<mohi2911> hanifbaloch: you did simply du -h in terminal right??
<hanifbaloch> yes
<collinp> Headers are there for development, I believe.
<mohi2911> hanifbaloch: the result i got is 77M
<mohi2911> look if you have some values like that
<phillw> bobo123: follow http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/need-to-remove-old-versions-of-ubuntu-kernel-466660/  if you are at unsure, then do not carry on, you can end up with no system.
<hanifbaloch> and actually it is 425M .
<bobo123> ok
<mohi2911> phillw: hanifbaloch's home folder is only 425M. ahat to do with installed packages??
<mohi2911> what*
<phillw> bobo123: remember to do a  sudo update-grub at the end of it all to update your list
<phillw> hanifbaloch: you mentioned you had slow internet speed?
<bobo123> phillw: ah, almost forgot. thanks
<hanifbaloch> yes actually the worst
<phillw> is there anyone from who you can download and burn a cd of 700MB of data?
<hanifbaloch> it shows 32bits
<phillw> 32bits is not your innternet speed
<mohi2911> hanifbaloch: <phillw> is there anyone from who you can download and burn a cd of 700MB of data?
<hanifbaloch> cononical send me ubuntu 10.04 yesterday
<hanifbaloch> 32 is the download speed and disconnection is an other prob
<phillw> okay, that's really good.
<phillw> you have the installation cd
<hanifbaloch> yes sir i do
<phillw> hanifbaloch: have you used pastebin before?
<hanifbaloch> no i didn't
<phillw> hmm, okay. do have a cd writer installed and a blank cd-r disk?
<bobo123> btw, wouldn't it be more userfriendly if the grub menu only listed the operative systems one have, and if I want to see failsafe modes or alternative kernels I have to press some extra button first?
<phillw> bobo123: no, it would not, when you install a new kernel version (the real important bit) and it is unhappy, you need to be able to get hold of the older one. for that reason grub *must* offer the option.
<hanifbaloch> :-D
<mohi2911> bobo123: its for your recovery purposes. you can re-arrange the order, but dont delete the recovery mode
<bobo123> I just want to have recovery mode and check memory stuff hidden behind F8 or something :-)
<mohi2911> bobo123: what are all the distros you are using in your machune??
<mohi2911> i ask about OS
<phillw> bobo123: can i recommend something to you, just in case you get a bit carried away .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484363  make sure you do run the update grub, if you have gotten a bit carried away, that's how to get it back
<hanifbaloch> :'(
<mohi2911> hanifbaloch: follow  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366 and do you have a CD-RW???
<hanifbaloch> that's why i was weeping my CD-RW is faulty and stops in the mid
<mohi2911> ah
<bobo123> mohi2911:  just now I have only WindowsXP and Ubuntu10.04 and I think that would be a perfect short menu for most people (even though I want to have win98+dos+aros+kolibri+etc too :-)
<mohi2911> bobo123: you want win on the second line of your Grub list on boot. right??
<hanifbaloch> bobo are you a nasa scientist
<hanifbaloch> bcz combination of these all can only be on a super computer in nasa
<hanifbaloch> it's just my point of view hummm please don't mind it
<gt8> bobo123, that sort of "extra menus" feature was possible with grub 0.97 ...
<bobo123> yup... a perfect grub2 menu would be a small square in the middle of the screen with just the text "Ubuntu 10.04" and "Windows XP" on it and a text in the bottom border press [F8] for recovery modes (that will make the square larger and add the other modes indented under the main ones (perhaps winXP's failsafe mode too)
<hanifbaloch> mohi what if i take my installation CD to a friend and copy its all folders in a USB
<hanifbaloch> is it a possible way for ubuntu installation procees
<mohi2911> phillw: can hanifbaloch upgrade directly to 10.04 with a live USB??
<phillw> hanifbaloch: if your cd-rw is not working, then you will need to make a seperate /home area to store your information while you re-install. If you cannot download all the 9.10 system because of you internet connection, then making a seperate /home is essential. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome has the instructions
<mohi2911> gt8: ^^
<phillw> mohi2911: you can *not* upgrade from 9.04 --> 10.04
<mohi2911> ok ok :D
<hanifbaloch> i have downloaded one mirror but its not upgrading my system to 9.10
<hanifbaloch> its about 689.6 MB
<phillw> hanifbaloch: my best suggestion, and one I will help you with, is to follow http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome after that is done, we can back up your data / themes / bits you've added on and then put them back onto your 10.04 installation. without a working cd-rw drive you only have the choice of doing it that way or lose all your data.
<phillw> or stay with 9.04, there's nothing 'wrong' with 9.04 - people still run 7.10 as they like it.
<holstein> no updates though
<holstein> eventually
<phillw> holstein: and that is a problem for a fully working system ?
<holstein> define working
<holstein> do the lights come on
<holstein> sure
<phillw> Win 98 works very well, when was that last updated? :p
<holstein> is there a security risk?
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> phillw: windows is a security risk though
<holstein> out of the box
<holstein> thats a given
<phillw> holstein: but we'd have to find gainful employment for all the virus writers :p
<hanifbaloch> and my problem is that i love moving not staying
<holstein> would i personally be concerned about running ubuntu 7.10 without security updates
<holstein> nah
<phillw> I'd prefer 6.04 over Win :-D
<phillw> hanifbaloch: ^^ read my post to you ^^
<hanifbaloch> phillw i did
<phillw> hanifbaloch: that is the best we can do. it is now your decision as to what to do.
<AmericanHipster> Can anyone help me with this error that oocurs when I try to update my system? "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-core/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found"
<gt8> AmericanHipster, looks like do-core doesn't have a ppa for Lucid
<hanifbaloch> o.k what if i quit saving my data and fresh install 10.04 but? with out a CD drive?
<AmericanHipster> gt8: Ahh, I see now. Thank you!
<mohi2911> gt8: you on zenix now??
<mohi2911> and hiya hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> o/
<mohi2911> how are ya hobgoblin!!
<hobgoblin> pretty good ty just reading the fud in the channel from the logs :)
<gt8> mohi2911, bodhi wanted me to have a look.
<mohi2911> gt8: i think after 5 hours i also will be on it =]
<mohi2911> i am changing my 8.10 distro after an year =]
<gt8> dunno how am gonna put together the icon theme he wanted...
<gt8> it looks nice ... but is severely incomplete
<gt8> I mean ... it is not even organised into any sort of structure
<mohi2911> hmmm he asked one day  about newly designed icons i think
<gt8> mohi2911, http://taubrey.deviantart.com/art/Zenicons-Version-0-2-148281888
<mohi2911> ohyeah. i saw it already
<gt8> if you know anything that may go well with them, do let us know. ;)
<ZachK_> welcome Scunizi
<gt8> shoop pap
<gt8> I have no clue what that means...
<ZachK_> gt8: ok
<squishyy> fuck.
<mohi2911> squishyy: words!!
<squishyy> i was hoping bodhi was in here
<mohi2911> he s not availabel right now
<gt8> squishyy, why do you need bodhi?
<squishyy> because i accidently deleted the kernel packages from ubuntu
<squishyy> and i'm in the livecd trying to find out what is the best way to fix it
<gt8> squishyy, ok, which partition has your ubuntu install on ?
<squishyy>  /dev/sda1
<gt8> you'll need to mount it, and then use the command 'chroot' to change root into it.
<gt8> squishyy, ok, you open a terminal, you can - in sequence:
<gt8> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<squishyy> gt8:
<squishyy> i'm not a noob.
<gt8> =)
<squishyy> lol (:
<gt8> D:
<gt8> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<gt8> ^^ do the same for /proc /sys and /dev/pts
<gt8> then:
<gt8> sudo chroot /mnt
<gt8> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic # or whatever...
<gt8> (actually, you can omit the 'sudo' bit in the last one)
<gt8> squishyy, ^^
<squishyy> i think it's actually working (:
<squishyy> thanks.
<squishyy> but
<squishyy> what was all the mount --bind stuff for?
 * squishyy has never tried to chroot, (never needed to)
<gt8> squishyy, --bind mounts an already mounted directory elsewhere (as you might have guessed)
<squishyy> righttt.
<squishyy> but why would i need to do that.
<squishyy> ?*
<gt8> /proc /sys /dev /dev/pts are access points to system + hardware ... needed for grub to install the menu entry when you chroot into /mnt
 * squishyy *facepalm*
<squishyy> oh (:
<squishyy> thanks bro.
<gt8> if you don't, when installing linux-image-blah, grub will search in /dev and find nothing
<squishyy> that makes sense.
<gt8> (because /mnt/dev is the new /dev inside the chroot /mnt)
<gt8> squishyy, oh, and what sort of 'not a noob' deletes his kernel ? :P
<squishyy> LOL!
<squishyy> LMFAO!
<squishyy> hahahaha
<squishyy> hah, uhmm yeah. i was trying to delete the old kernel packages
<squishyy> i must of accidently deleted the other.
<squishyy> well, i did.
<squishyy> hah
<gt8> :D
<squishyy> yeah, it finished
<squishyy> no erros
<squishyy> errors*
<gt8> grub seemed to find / and install OK ?
<squishyy> well i did what you said...
<squishyy> let me reboot
<squishyy> brb
<gt8> if so, you should be all safe to reboot mate. ;)
<squishyy_> holy crap it worked.
<gt8> squishyy_, well, I am god.
<gt8> *cough*
<squishyy_> LOL.
<squishyy_> yeah usually i like
<squishyy_> only listen to people like bodhi in here
<squishyy_> or, nhandler.
<gt8> nhandler, ? pfft
<squishyy_> general ubuntu community questions really.
<gt8> squishyy_, well I'm part of the council in here ... undercover atm.
<squishyy_> hmmm. who are you ?
<squishyy_> i probably know you.
<gt8> mr ibuclaw
<squishyy_> OH MY GOD.
<gt8> I'm mostly on the forums though http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=490875
<squishyy_> yeah yeeah i know who you are.
<squishyy_> i didn't know you were even still active in here gt8
<gt8> well ... I am part of the council
<gt8> keep my ear against the wall, make sure teams are performing well, meetings, etc.
<phillw> squishyy_: next time you do it, head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484363  ;-0
<phillw> ;-)
<squishyy_> thanks.
<Phrea> was it a bit more busy tonight? :D I sent some people to here :D
<phillw> i had a lot hep with that one, it is refined version - the rough one did work
<gt8> squishyy_, I gave phillw most the pointers in that. ;)
<squishyy_> LOL.
<phillw> so, gt8 is either ... or  .... ;-)
<squishyy_> hmmm
<squishyy_> brb
<phillw> and as he's not .... that only leaves ... - gt8 I never knew you had a secret part
<gt8> phillw, I have several monikers.
<gt8> (I like to see how you lot do in here)
<phillw> i will refrain from disclosing it
<gt8> only once every 2-3 months though
<gt8> It is refreshing to see how new faces are treated
 * phillw is not part of "you lot" am still just a.n. other user :-)
 * ZachK_ is a member though...
<ZachK_> gt8: how are you
<phillw> hi ZachK_ didn't notice you lurking there :-)
<gt8> ZachK_, splendid now
<ZachK_> hey phillw
<gt8> hung over has gone (mostly)
 * ZachK_ is always lurking
<ZachK_> especially when i'm doing wiki
<gt8> 21st party yesterday ... had a great Indian
 * phillw ditto, but mainly in #lubuntu
<ZachK_> gt8: ah happy b-day then I assume?
<gt8> yes. good times.
<ZachK_> gt8: ah well happy birthday!
<gt8> also the first proper meal have had with friends in ~ 2 years
<phillw> gt8: happy birthday for yesterday. I trust you do not remember too much of it :p
<squishyy> back.
<phillw> wb squishyy
<ZachK_> welcome squishyy
<squishyy> ty.
<squishyy> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<squishyy> lol what is that, a fingerprint?
<squishyy> i cant kind the key..
<gt8> squishyy, you can import the key from the ppa page
<gt8> or:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:name/ppa
<gt8> will do it for you automagically
<squishyy> yeah i got it now
<squishyy> whoever invented that tool was a genus. it was a pain having to edit sources then add the key
<ZachK_> what up Raidsong
<gt8> well, a layer of security that is...
<Raidsong> hey ZachK_
<ZachK_> Raidsong: ok dude you have any projects going on?
<Raidsong> nothing just back at my parents for the weekend
<Raidsong> ZachK_, not really
<ZachK_> Raidsong: want to help me with one?
<Raidsong> ZachK_, what kind?
<ZachK_> Raidsong: oh nothing much...just a little wiki work is all
<ibuclaw> * squishyy has quit (K-Lined)
<ibuclaw> so long and thanks for all the fish
<ibuclaw> hi there PD187
<PD187> hello ibuclaw
<ZachK_> PD187: !!!
<PD187> ZachK_, ???
<ZachK_> PD187: you've been AWAY
<ibuclaw> ZachK_, iii
<ZachK_> PD187: like really away
<PD187> no just silent.
<ZachK_> lol
<PD187> been busy moving things around on my desktop
<PD187> hopefully the reboots will help my network speed be normal.
<PD187> nope.  It's the drive.  Pity.
<moonrock> I've got a clean 10.04 install, and noticed that the update notifier is not notifying me when there are updates. If I run the update manager, it finds them and updates without issue. The notifier is set to run in my startup apps. Any ideas why it's not working?
<phillw> moonrock: you can configure update manager as to how you want to be told about updates
<moonrock> I've got it configured to check daily and only notify about available updates, but I never get notifications.
<phillw> moonrock: i think only security updates are coming out atm, as there is a release of 10.04.1 due
<ibuclaw> pekwm is nice
<phillw> I pull them in as they turn up, but you must enable "proposed" to do that and it could make the system unstable. with 10.04 being a LTS, they may be keeping them back
<phillw> hi ibuclaw
<moonrock> Thanks, phillw
<phillw> ibuclaw: would be able to tell you better
<phillw> hi, if apt-get install *package* puts stuff on, what is the equivalent apt-get to tell it to get the heck off my computer?
<paultag> phillw, hehe, do you want to get rid of conf files too?
<paultag> phillw, it's either remove or purge, remove will remove the binary files ( but not conf files ) and purge will remove conf files as well
<paultag> phillw, you can run a clean and an auto-clean to clean up the downloaded .deb as well :)
<paultag> phillw, all good?
<phillw> looks good, i wish it was a ppa :-\
<paultag> phillw, what app was it?
<phillw> paultag: it's okay, i was advised to put pulseaudio on for skype support & it didn't work, it sill could not 'see' my microphone, i should have been concentrating on alsa
<paultag> ahha
<phillw> i can now head off and look up why my microphone is not working :-0
<ibuclaw> phillw, tell moonrock better about what ?
<ibuclaw> paultag, son of a gun! :P
<paultag> ibuclaw, oh what the hell?
<phillw> ibuclaw: (22:11:40) moonrock: I've got a clean 10.04 install, and noticed that the update notifier is not notifying me when there are updates. If I run the update manager, it finds them and updates without issue. The notifier is set to run in my startup apps. Any ideas why it's not working?
<phillw> i suggested it be that certain updates are being held back for 10.04.1 and he would need to enable 'proposed'; but that could make the system unstable.
<ibuclaw> paultag, you missed he who shall not be named ;)
<paultag> oh lawdy
<ibuclaw> is he actually banned from FreeNode ?
<ibuclaw> phillw, sorry... I've just looked at your question
<PD187> if it's who I think it is, it's a K-Line
<ibuclaw> yes, he did ... but am not sure for what
<ibuclaw> he wasn't too much of a nuance in this channel - for once
<ibuclaw> nhandler, may have done it behind the scenes after I tipped him off
<ibuclaw> if so, /me hugs nhandler :)
<ibuclaw> phillw, they turned off update notifying in Jaunty or Karmic iirc
<ibuclaw> hello wernerx
<wernerx> hello
<wernerx> i want some help from you
<ibuclaw> from me?
<ibuclaw> :)
<wernerx> if you can help me with a script
<ibuclaw> wernerx, listening
<wernerx> i have a script to install many apps
<ibuclaw> phillw, Ubuntu instead has the update-notifier just pop-up infront of you whenever a security update appears
<ibuclaw> phillw, this behaviour can be changed in gconf though
<wernerx> but i comment some lines with the sign #
<wernerx> all the apps before the # sign are installed ,but those after that sign are ignored.Why?
<ibuclaw> # is a comment. It is ignored by the shell parser
<wernerx> this is my script :#!/bin/bash
<wernerx> #######################################################################
<wernerx> # Ubuntu Apps Install 		
<wernerx> #######################################################################
<wernerx> echo "[*] Installing Gnome Apps"
<wernerx> sudo aptitude install build-essential checkinstall devscripts dh-make libxml-parser-perl
<wernerx> # Archiving Software
<wernerx> unace rar unrar zip unzip p7zip-full p7zip-rar xdeview uudeview arj cabextract xarchive
<ibuclaw> oic
<wernerx> everything that is before # Archining Software is installing
<ibuclaw> wernerx, newlines == new command in bash
<drubin> wernerx: you can just end the line of \
<wernerx> well how can I keep that # commented line and in the same time to make linux install the apps that are written after #?
<drubin> that tells bash the next line is part of the next command.
<wernerx> how?
<drubin> not sure it will work with #comments
<drubin> wernerx: try sudo ap..... -perl \
<drubin> #archivce stuff
<drubin> unace .....xarchive
<drubin> wernerx: Or simply put it in a string var.
<wernerx> string var?
<drubin> APPS="build-essential........"
<drubin> #archive stuff
<ibuclaw> drubin++
<drubin> APPS="$APPS unrar....."
<ibuclaw> drubin--
<ibuclaw> :)
<drubin> the sudo aptitude install $APPS
<drubin> ibuclaw: what did I do now? is there a better way to append strings in bahs?
<wernerx> thank you ,i'll try it rigt now
<drubin> no first listen to ibuclaw
<wernerx> ibuclaw,please tell me if the advice from drubin is good
<wernerx> will work his solution?
<drubin> wernerx: it wont break any thing... but he said drubin -- so I asssume he has a *better* solution
<ibuclaw> drubin, I'd rather keep it separate if I intend to make a distinction between the two
<wernerx> writing APPS=" in front of every applications lines?
<ibuclaw> wernerx, http://paste.ubuntu.com/441513/
<drubin> ok his way is better ;-p
<ibuclaw> drubin, and you are the php developer between us...
<drubin> but it uses 2 variables so it much much much much much more work :)
<ibuclaw> LOL
<drubin> ok need to get off my phone now.
<ibuclaw> drubin, kk
<drubin> latency is killing me :) but hope you get sorted wernerx
<ibuclaw> wernerx, oh, and why the "echo Installing Gnome Apps" ?
<wernerx> that line that start with echo i did copy from another script and i did think that it will display that message
<ibuclaw> especially when none of the packages listed are gnome apps....
<ibuclaw> (talk about telling users lies)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-05-30
<wernerx> well,guys THANK YOU both.You were very kind guiding me in this scripting jungle.:)
<wernerx> the script is working very well
<wernerx> thank you again
<paultag> wernerx, don't infalte his ego ;)
<wernerx> :)
<paultag> wernerx, I'll make sure ibuclaw ( that Brit ) gets the message :)
<paultag> nhandler, poke
<wernerx> thank you,and tell him that his solution is working very well.With his help i can now install almost 100 apps grouped in 15 categories.I use those # comments to keep things organized
<paultag> wernerx, :)
<wernerx> and I thank drubin as much too
<smeag0l> Hi everybody
<duanedesign> anyi=one familiar with putting songs on an iphone/ipod using Ubuntu
<phillw> duanedesign: have you had a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod ?
<collinp> #1 suggestion to people in that situation: Get a copy of Windows and run it in a VM.
<phillw> collinp: we had ipods working in the beta stage of 10.04, I'm figuring it is still there
<phillw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416507
 * phillw corrects self - was in alpha stage
<ibuclaw> phillw, http://iainbuclaw.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/2010-05-30-002118_1024x600_scrot.png
<phillw> oooh, how much resources does it take to have the 'snake' on the right?
<ibuclaw> little to none
 * phillw would like to try that
<ibuclaw> the 16% you see there is all deadbeef playing music =)
<ibuclaw> phillw, all tis is conky + lua
<phillw> ibuclaw: ahh, so I did finally find you a music player :-p
<ibuclaw> well I kinda "forced" it on bodhi
<phillw> I cannot recommend it, it's not in the repos - but, bt heck, it's good
<ibuclaw> it was a constant struggle between ario and xmms2
<phillw> i've forgotten who it was on our mailing list who brought it to our attention. you had input over the things you wanted Aqualung to do obviously, so they went looking further.
<phillw> I believe they found a nice one & already have a decent chat with the author
<phillw> is the 'snake' on the right GTK or gnome?
<ibuclaw> conky + lua
<ibuclaw> if anything ... it's xft
<ibuclaw> but that is just for the font rendering
<ibuclaw> .conkyrc http://pastebin.com/TJFzdP5J
<phillw> not sure if we have conky in lubuntu, I would guess not
<ibuclaw> .conky/conky_widgets.lua http://pastebin.com/hC7LJNEe
<ibuclaw> nope, but it's tiny =)
<ibuclaw> phillw, and you can get some very visually appeasing effects from it
<ibuclaw> http://blog.conky.be/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Screenshot1.jpg
<phillw> ibuclaw: thanks for the pastebin, but we have I said about it "may as well be in chinese" :-)
<ibuclaw> http://blog.conky.be/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/Calendar_wheel_1.png
<ibuclaw> http://blog.conky.be/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/xmassshot.png
<kidtp> hello. i want to get itunes on my laptop again but i completely got rid of windows when i put on ubuntu. does anyone know a way to get a free windows version? 98 or xp even. if not does anyone know a way to get itunes to work on ubuntu?
<collinp> No and no. You cannot get Windows for free legally, and I'm not going to get into getting it illegally.
<kidtp> collinp: ok, and no way to get itunes to work on ubuntu?
<collinp> And, there's been limited success with running iTunes using WINE - a Windows compatibility layer for Linux - and only with older versions. Even then, it didn't work very well.
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<kidtp> i've been there phillw
<kidtp> and i have tried rythm box with my ipod touch but the sync didnt work and nearly erased my ipod settings and stuff. i think only itunes is compatible with ipod touch
<phillw> kidtp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416507
<collinp> I extremely highly doubt that there will ever be any official support for iTunes on Linux, and that there will ever be any good unofficial support for the iPod Touch and iPhone.
<phillw> as collinp says, unless you can prove you have a hologram sticker on your computer for windows operating system we cannot help.
<kidtp> phillw: hologram sticker? lol
<collinp> Aye, hologram sticker.
<kidtp> collinp: which is....
<phillw> the bit that has the microsoft 16 digit alpha-numric string
<kidtp> nvm. what is lucid lynx or alpha 3? in the forum you showed me phillw it says both but what are they and how do i get them?
<phillw> kidtp: you can also have allok over at http://www.winehq.org/ which *may* provide an alternative
<collinp> They look like this: http://www.technibble.com/articlecontent/2007/11/cod-sticker.jpg
<collinp> Ubuntu 10.04LTS Lucid Lynx has already been released.
<kidtp> collinp: it also says alpha 3?
<collinp> Uh, wait, what?
<phillw> kidtp: I have not altered my staus, as I'm about to start with 10.10 development
<collinp> No.
<collinp> Alpha 3 would had been Lucid Lynx Alpha 3, which is long gone.
<phillw> kidtp: that was when the lynx had 1st been found to have ipod capability
<kidtp> oh
<phillw> I'm still not sure about naming a version of ubuntu after a carnivore, it ate the fox (Fire Fox), and a few other things along its way - hopefully the Meercat will not go out killing as much ;-)
<collinp> lol.
<kidtp> phillw: if i have an activation key can you help me?
<phillw> idk, i do not want to get banned, let me ask - if I do, you will require the activation key to be accepted by Microsoft. I just so do *not* do pircay
<collinp> Any and all discussion of piracy is banned in this channel.
<collinp> And I will enforce that.
<kidtp> collinp: ok i have changed my mind. no more piracy. i have a windows 7 disc. but there is a problem...it is a windows 7 upgrade disc for xp or vista. when i put it in i cant figure out waht to do in order to install it new. is it possible or am i wasting my time?
<collinp> You have to have an existing install of XP or Vista on the hard drive to use a Windows 7 upgrade disc.
<kidtp> collinp: oh ok. is there any linux OS that is able to use itunes?
<phillw> kidtp: is a private chat okay with you?
<collinp> No. iTunes is only officially supported by Apple on Windows and Mac OS, and running iTunes using WINE on Linux does not work very well.
<kidtp> phillw: yes
<duanedesign> thanks phillw  for the ipod suggestions
<duanedesign> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<duanedesign> itunes on WineHQ^^
<duanedesign> havent tried it but i/5
<duanedesign> ugh
<phillw> duanedesign: they've been spending some time on it
<duanedesign> pa/13
<kidtp> collinp: i have a second laptop with windows on it. if i back up that computer with a cd it should be just like a windows 7 livecd, correct? if so could i just put it in this laptop after resizing the partitions and install windows that way?
<mohi2911> HAPPY B'DAY PEDRO#))%
<mohi2911> erm pedro3005
<pedro3005> mohi2911, failure
<pedro3005> omg
<pedro3005> you fail
<mohi2911> :/
<pedro3005> haha
 * mohi2911 wished pedro3005 IDIOT on his b'day. thats all :/
<pedro3005> mohi2911, :D
<collinp> danLe: Glad you made it.
<danLe> hello?
<danLe> haha
<danLe> thanks
<danLe> is this server more useful?
<danLe> i have a question
<collinp> danLe is a user that I brought over from the utterly dead #ubuntu channel on UnderNet. They're having issues with installing Ubuntu on their netbook using a USB drive.
<danLe> i need help installing ubuntu
<danLe> nicely summed! thanks again!
<collinp> This server is oriented towards Open Source Software like Ubuntu. Every official Ubuntu channel is located on this network.
<danLe> great
<danLee> weird i my irc froze
<collinp> Hmm.
<danLee> but im back now
<somethinginteres> what 'issues' specifically?
<danLee> one sec
<collinp> From what they explained, Ubuntu is freezing while booting from the USB drive.
<collinp> After the selection menu.
<collinp> I couldn't be of very much help, as they are using Ubuntu Netbook and I have little experience with it.
<somethinginteres> hmm
<somethinginteres> are you running the latest usb-creator (0.2.22)? There was some bugs with it before
<danLee> i used
<danLee> Universal-usb-installer v1.5.8
<somethinginteres> I've not used that before
<somethinginteres> generally the best results for booting from a USB are when using usb-creator on from a linux box
<danLee> hmm
<danLee> the strange thing is
<danLee> the usb boot works fine on my desk top
<somethinginteres> oh you mean it boots Ubuntu fine?
<danLee> yea
<danLee> on desktop
<somethinginteres> hmm
<somethinginteres> what model is your netbook?
<danLee> toshiba Satellite T115-S1100
<somethinginteres> you've done all the usual setting the USB as first-boot dev and that?
<danLee> yes
<somethinginteres> strange..
<somethinginteres> try starting from square one using the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From%20Windows
<somethinginteres> so mount the ubuntu iso and extract usb-creator.exe and try using that
<somethinginteres> I think you might have more luck b/c that's Ubuntu's official program
<danLee> using
<danLee> unetbootin?
<somethinginteres> ah yes sorrry you'll have to use unetbootin
<somethinginteres> the usb-creator.exe doesn't exist on distro ISO post 9.10
<pedro3005> if you have internet access, http://www.netboot.me/ is an option
<danLee> ill try both
<danLee> thanks
<somethinginteres> let us know if both fail :)
<somethinginteres> or you succeed of course
<danLee> yessir
<somethinginteres> anyone got any idea how to close a single window in a 'window group'
<somethinginteres> right click just seems to bring the clicked window into focus
<somethinginteres> I was hoping for a context menu to be able to close the clicked window
<hobgoblin> morning aluex
<aluex> hi
<aluex> hobgoblin, actually time here is afternoon. :D
<hobgoblin> mornafterevight then ;)
<aluex> :)
<drake> hullo all
<hobgoblin> hi drake
<drake> I'm not really sure if this is an appropriate channel to ask my question,  I consider myself a 'beginner' but the question itself may not be.
<hobgoblin> fire it off - if I can help I will - if not there are others in here - whether they are awake or not is another matter
<drake> I'm using ubuntu server with no gui, I can navigate the command line fairly well at this point however....
<drake> I have a device mounted via fstab as /dev/sdb1 /media/terabyte  defaults 0 0.  I want to make a folder '/media/terabyte/shared' sharable and accessible across the network.  I am able to share the entire drive via the smb.conf usering xam's guide located here http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-home-fileserver-p3 however I do not wish the entire drive accessed.  Someone mentioned symbolic links and sharing only that but I'm not sure how
<drake> and yes....I pre-typed that earlier.  *grin*
<hobgoblin> ln -s /path/to/real/file /path/to/non-existent/file
<hobgoblin> like that
<drake> Thank you!  I'm going to study this for a moment....  So ln -s /media/terabyte/Shared /home/name/Shared   Then in my fstab replace /media/terabyte with /home/name/shared ?  That looks like it should work
<drake> Of course, I think I may have to chmod the link (if you can do that) or would that be lchmod it to 777
<drake> Beautiful, so far so good, I was able to make the link, now I'm going to attempt to share that link with my network!  You rock
<ibuclaw> you know what I love about Openbox ?
<ibuclaw> doesn't cause the CPU and Hard disk to run hot. :P
<ibuclaw> unlike Mutter, which constantly runs at 20% CPU
<lukjad86> ibuclaw OpenBox is like GNOME, right?
<ibuclaw> no
<ibuclaw> :|
<ibuclaw> it's freedesktop.org compliant, but that is where it ends.
<ibuclaw> (one is a WM, the other a DE)
<ibuclaw> if you meant to say: "ibuclaw OpenBox is like Metacity, right?"
<ibuclaw> the answer is still no
<ibuclaw> :>
<lukjad86> ibuclaw Could you explain a bit to me the different between a DE and a WM. I never really was that clear
<ibuclaw> Desktop Environment = WM + UI Toolkit + Userland Applications
<ibuclaw> ergo
<ibuclaw> GNOME = Metacity + GTK + GNOME Applications
<lukjad86> Okay, so can openbox become part of GNOME, or would that require changing GTK and and GNOME Applications?
<ibuclaw> It can integrate well, yes.
<ibuclaw> but the overall look isn't really managed by Openbox
<lukjad86> ibuclaw I know that if I try and run a KDE app while in GNOME, it basically starts up KDE running within GNOME. Will the same thing happen with openbox, or do running programs only access openbox and will not be affected either way?
<lukjad86> ibuclaw also: "It can be used either as a replacement for the default Gnome window manager -- Metacity -- or as a standalone desktop environment. "
<lukjad86> So... it's both?
<ibuclaw> lukjad86, that's a certain session configuration iirc
<ibuclaw> selecatable from the login screen
<ibuclaw> no clue what the difference is between Openbox and Openbox/GNOME  or /KDE
<lukjad86> ibuclaw If I use it within GNOME, will I notice a difference, or will it just work better generally?
<ibuclaw> You will most likely notice a huge difference :)
<ibuclaw> right-click menus, switching desktops, window decoration...
<lukjad86> Openbox is configured for 4 desktops, but the current session has 5.  Overriding the Openbox configuration.
<lukjad86> Openbox-Message: Unable to find a valid menu file "debian-menu.xml"
<lukjad86> :|
<ibuclaw> :P
<ibuclaw> apt-get install menu
<lukjad86> The prompt is not coming back though
<ibuclaw> apt-get install obconf
<ibuclaw> right-click -> reconfigure
<lukjad86> dear me, looks like the whole thing has crashed
<lukjad86> I can't switch windows :\
<ibuclaw> haha
<lukjad86>  /exec -o is my friend :)
<ibuclaw> no clue what you are on about ... never happened to me. :-*
<lukjad86> Or maybe not the -o
<lukjad86> ibuclaw See, what happened was that when I pasted that error, the command prompt would not change
<lukjad86> *release itself
<lukjad86> It is still running
<lukjad86> So I Ctrl+C'd it, and crashed openbox. So I could not switch
<ibuclaw> http://iainbuclaw.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/2010-05-30-002118_1024x600_scrot.png
<lukjad86> ibuclaw sweet
<lukjad86> Nifty little background with the CPU
<lukjad86> ibuclaw Do I have to keep that terminal open forever?
<ibuclaw> what terminal ?
<lukjad86> Because when I try and close it, openbox crashes
<ibuclaw> ohh
<ibuclaw> your ****
<ibuclaw> :)
<ibuclaw> lukjad86, openbox &
<ibuclaw> disown
<ibuclaw> then you can close it
<lukjad86> ibuclaw Err.. but how to get the prompt to recognize that without killing openbox?
<ibuclaw> lukjad86, oh, it is still running ?
<ibuclaw> Ctrl+Z
<ibuclaw> bg
<ibuclaw> disown
<ibuclaw> then you can close it
 * lukjad86 hugs ibuclaw 
<lukjad86> ibuclaw Great! now more cycles for F@H :D
<ibuclaw> haha
<ibuclaw> lukjad86, you should look into configuring openbox though...
<lukjad86> I wonder if it's my imagination or if the windows really do switch faster :)
<ibuclaw> mkdir -p ~/.config/openbox
<lukjad86> ibuclaw okay
<ibuclaw> ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml is the desktop configuration file
<ibuclaw> ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml is the right-click menu
<ibuclaw> ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh is the autostart applications
<ibuclaw> (be sure to chmod +x autostart.sh)
<lukjad86> ibuclaw any way to port the startups from GNOME?
<ibuclaw> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zenix-shravaka/zenix/skel/files/head:/.config/openbox/
<ibuclaw> lukjad86, look at the commands run, and put it in that file
<ibuclaw> ?
<ibuclaw> am not sure what the Openbox/GNOME session does tbh
<ibuclaw> lukjad86, look in /etc/xdg/autostart/
<lukjad86> ibuclaw Just so you know, /home/lukjad007/.config/openbox is blank. So I just need to create those files?
<lukjad86> OIC
<ibuclaw> brb
<lukjad86> Hi hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi lukjad86
<lukjad86> hobgoblin Long time no see
<hobgoblin> I'm often in and out of here - though more out than in
<lukjad86> hobgoblin Yeah, me too, sadly
<hobgoblin> well as much as is available is more than enough I think
<aluex> hobgoblin, how to find some new applets for the panel?
<hobgoblin> right click add to panel
<aluex> I meant to add a sound controlling applet
<aluex> i mean the volume
<aluex> it used to be there but not now
<aluex> nor in the dialog after clicking 'add to' menu
<hobgoblin> try this in a terminal sudo apt-get install indicator-sound
<hobgoblin> it should be in the indicator-applet
<hobgoblin> aluex: does that sort it?
<aluex> ?
<aluex> what is "sort"
<hobgoblin> is it there now?
<aluex> volume controlling applet?
<hobgoblin> yes
<aluex> no,it isn't there now
<hobgoblin> did you do as I say?
<hobgoblin> you might need to right click panel and add indicator applet
<aluex> wait.
<aluex> added
<aluex> is it the same as Notifier Area?
<hobgoblin> no - they do different thins at the moment - the notification area will be going in the future
<aluex> ?
<hobgoblin> it is not the same
<aluex> oh,i see
<aluex> ^^,thank you
<aluex> then i can listen to the music
<aluex> What's the differences between notification area and indicator applet?
<aluex> Oh, i see
<aluex> i used to think they are the same
<hobgoblin> they sort of do the saem thing at the moment for different indicators - one will in the end disappear
<aluex> oh
<aluex> Thank you~
<hobgoblin> welcome
<vangelis> I am running 64bit 10.04. Cheese freezes every time I try to record video (works ok for pics). I know the camera works because I use it in skype. Any ideas? Or any suggestions about alternative applications?
<Angus> hi can anyone help me with a problem on my network
<Angus> if i go to nautilus and select network
<Angus> then windows network
<Angus> it returns an error saying "Unable to mount location"
<Angus> "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<Angus> sometimes i get further but i never get the the files I want
<Angus> can any one help?
<aluex> help: (gedit:5984): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_converter_convert: assertion `outbuf_size > 0' failed
<aluex> how to add a prefix to every file in current folder?
<aluex> i mean "to every file's name"
<aluex> rename 's/.*/prefix.*/' *  <- OK??
<paultag_> aluex, Ohhh, a puzzle :)
<paultag_> aluex, let me see if I can do this without checking in my terminal
<aluex> ...i m confused
<paultag_> for x in `ls`; do mv $x "prefix-$x"; done
<paultag_> try that aluex
<aluex> oh thank you
<paultag_> aluex, I did not test that, but it should work
<aluex> and how to use regular expr?
<paultag_> yeah that works aluex
<aluex> i want to learn
<paultag_> aluex, Oh, well that's the hard way :P
<aluex> hehe
<paultag_> aluex, I'm not sure on rename's syntax
<paultag_> ibuclaw, poke
<aluex> oh.
<paultag_> aluex, hang around, someone will read this and get back to you :)
<ibuclaw> paultag_, ?
<aluex> paultag_, ok
<paultag_> ibuclaw, can you help aluex with regexps + rename? I've forgotten my regexps and you know perl
<paultag_> <3 ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> aluex, you can - iirc - use:  rename 's/^/prefix/' *
<aluex> aha,that's it
<paultag_> thanks ibuclaw, you rock :)
<aluex> thanks
<aluex> another question : what is write-protected regular file
<ibuclaw> paultag_, did you know that gdm no longer depends on metacity ? :)
<paultag_> ibuclaw, w00t!
<ibuclaw> paultag_, am currently putting together a zenix-artwork pack
<ibuclaw> have gdm setup ... sorta
<ibuclaw> aluex, a file that you don't have write permissions for
<paultag_> ibuclaw, awesome
<ibuclaw> aluex, usually because: 1) it is set as read-only, or 2) you are not the owner of it.
<aluex> oh.
<aluex> i c
<ibuclaw> aluex, where are you trying to write to ?
<ibuclaw> ls -l # is your friend :)
<ibuclaw> brb
<aluex> ikonia, that's a file i copied from other computer. :)
<aluex> ..i m sorry
<aluex> typed wrong name..
<aluex> Anyway to search my folder faster?
<aluex> I mean if there's an approch to building a index
<aluex> or something like that
<paultag_> aluex, find . -type f > manifest
<paultag_> aluex, and you can even do something even fun(er)
<paultag_> aluex, echo "" > manifest; md5sum `find . -type f` >> manifest
<paultag_> aluex, all the files + md5 sums
<aluex> oh,i mean if there is a dynamic-updated index
<aluex> : )
<paultag_> aluex, you could make a really cool FUSE util that would make a few "files" that would be the output of a program
<aluex> confused..
<aluex> paultag_, my english is not very well.. :P
<aluex> i thought something can do this in former version of ubuntu
<paultag_> Oh?
<paultag_> aluex, what are you trying to do?
<aluex> i have a folder that i searched frequently
<aluex> just like a lib
<aluex> : )
<paultag_> aluex, Ahhh, very cool idea. There might be something built in with the find tool in Ubuntu
<aluex> eh.
<paultag_> aluex, you want to make it yourself?
<aluex> ...maybe not.
<paultag_> Oh, too bad
<paultag_> aluex, you could do something really cool if you wanted to make it yourself
<ibuclaw> paultag_, http://iainbuclaw.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/2010-05-30-140549_1024x600_scrot.png
<paultag_> I saw that ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> that's gdm =)
<paultag_> ibuclaw, P.S. I thought scrot was like scrotum ( balls )
<paultag_> ibuclaw, might want to change that
<paultag_> aluex, there is something called "Zeitgeist" and something called "FUSE"
<paultag_> aluex, you could try and merge those to create a folder full of links to the most used files
<ibuclaw> paultag_, I thought Lynx was the webbrowser ... but they ain't changing that either...
<paultag_> haha
<aluex> paultag_, i will google it
<paultag_> ibuclaw, well, it looks awesome
<paultag_> aluex, :D, let me know how it goes, I'd LOVE to check it out
<ibuclaw> paultag_, this is the rc.xml used to make it possible : http://pastebin.com/2BqaFeXp
<ibuclaw> note there is no right-click function. ;)
<aluex> gnome-do sounds nice
<paultag_> ibuclaw, :)
<paultag_> aluex, gnome-do rocks
<paultag_> ibuclaw, looks awesom
<aluex> and so is beagle
<paultag_> ibuclaw, as usual, you rock my socks off :)
<aluex> are you roommate?
<aluex> roommates
<aluex> paultag_,  i mean " you and ibuclaw "
<paultag_> aluex, haha! roommates == someone you live with :D
<paultag_> aluex, I am doing quite well :)
<paultag_> aluex, how are you?
<aluex> you mean "stand with" or "bear"
<aluex> ?
<aluex> paultag_, find,i m installing gnome-do
<paultag_> aluex, roommate is someone that you live with in a house that is not in your family
<paultag_> \o/
<aluex> oh, i know
<paultag_> Ahhh
<paultag_> OK, I'm doing very well :)
<aluex> you just said your socks were rocked off
<paultag_> Oh ahahahaha
<paultag_> aluex, it's an American expression that means "That is awesome"
<aluex> : ) thank you
<aluex> i have taken it down in my notebook
<paultag_> :)
<aluex> how to call systom-monitor to show up?
<aluex> any shortcut key?
<aluex> About dialog of gnome-do cannot be closed ... :(
<ibuclaw> aluex, not yet is all I can say...
<ibuclaw> O.o
<aluex> oh.
<aluex> >_<
<aluex> You are so warm-hearted. I feel nice using ubuntu (together with learning English)~
<paultag_> aluex, haha, well thank you :)
<aluex> : D
<aluex> byebye
<CtrlAlt> hey guys,problems with samba here.
<ibuclaw> paultag is gone... curse him
<ibuclaw> CtrlAlt, o/
<ibuclaw> brb
<switchgirl> hi :) please can someone help me firefox is playing up - cpu usage = 60-75%
<shredder12> switchgirl, it could be because of flash, video playing, high number of webpages opened with dynamic content (also mostly flash).
<switchgirl> iplayer is playing a tv programme
<switchgirl> or trying to
<Jaspe1> Hello?
<Jaspe1> I have a pretty basic yet impossible question for any Ubuntu freaks out there :)
<Jaspe1> ill just ask, Why cant my flash work. I'v tried everything
<phillw> hi Jaspe1 head over to http://firefox-tutorials.blogspot.com/2010/05/flash-optimization.html and see how you get on.
<Jaspe1> Oh sorry haha. thanks ill check it out real quick.
<Jaspe1> ok that didnt work T.T
<Jaspe1> jasper@jasper-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
<Jaspe1> Reading package lists... Done
<Jaspe1> Building dependency tree
<Jaspe1> Reading state information... Done
<Jaspe1> E: Couldn't find package adobe-flashplugin
<Chesamo> Yikes
<Jaspe1> yeah
<Jaspe1> :/
<Chesamo> Jaspe1: No need to paste the apt output
<phillw> Jaspe1: that's okay, it just menas you don't have it installed
<phillw> *means
<Jaspe1> Sorry. I'v just been workin on it for 3 day's and have not gotten any answers haha.
<Chesamo> flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Chesamo> sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jaspe1> o upgraded 0 installed 0 to remove and 0 uprgade
<phillw> Jaspe1: what lovinglinux is doing in those instructions is ensuring you do not have variants of flash installed, prior to installing the flash-nonfree one.
<Chesamo> phillw: Oh, he's following directions. :headdesk:
<Jaspe1> hahaha
<phillw> Chesamo: http://firefox-tutorials.blogspot.com/2010/05/flash-optimization.html
<Jaspe1> Im sorry, im new to ubuntu
<Jaspe1> I'm loving it, its just flash has been giving me problems
<phillw> loving linux's notes on tidting up flash
<Chesamo> phillw: Well I'm no use; I don't use Forefox
<phillw> Chesamo: i used those instructions for my chromium - works a treat :-D
<Jaspe1> I keep getting " Dependency is not satisfiable  Libpango 1.0-0....thats where thsi all started
<Chesamo> phillw: Don't use that either ;-)
<Jaspe1> im gonna keep on this "instructions" and ill get back to you.
<Jaspe1> thanks for the patience :D
<phillw> you're welcome
<Jaspe1> oh
<Jaspe1> we have progress
<Jaspe1> negative process
<Jaspe1> I was following the directions and then did the rm-f$home/mozilla/plugins ect ect and nothing happened
<Chesamo> Jaspe1: That's good
<Jaspe1> so i did the final one, the flashplugin-nonfree and it said "Failed"
<Chesamo> Jaspe1: rm will return nothing if it did something
<Jaspe1> haha, 404 not found.
<Chesamo> Jaspe1: the wget command? I'll go look for the new URL
<Chesamo> Can someone confirm for me that this is the right package? I'm not convinced it is, and I'm not on Linux at the moment to check. http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<Jaspe1> Ok just a quick thing here
<Jaspe1> i went ahead and did the purge's and what not again to be safe, and the the RM's
<Jaspe1> and you said when the RM's say nothing back "they did something?"
<Chesamo> Jaspe1: Yes, if an rm command is issued and it just drops you back to the command line without an output, that means the operation completed successfully.
<Chesamo> Jaspe1: If there's an error then it'll give output. Otherwise, it worked.
<Jaspe1> ok lol
<Jaspe1> Well im trying th 64 bit one because non of the 32's have ever worked.
<Jaspe1> rofl
<Jaspe1> <--desperate
<Chesamo> Uhmmmm
<Jaspe1> so i did everything on the 64 bit one, and went to youtube, and it gives me the additional plugins are required, which is better than. . .nothing
<Chesamo> Jaspe1: What system do you have installed...? That's not how it works
<Jaspe1> Honestly, i used to know. But im not sure now.
<Jaspe1> I cant remember if my desktop or lasptop was 64 bit
<Chesamo> Jaspe1: in Terminal, type uname -a (that's "uname <space> -a") and post the output
<Jaspe1>  2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Chesamo> Jaspe1: You're running 32-bit. Don't try to use 32-bit
<Jaspe1> well thats a confusing statment. lol.
<Chesamo> 64*
<Chesamo> Jaspe1: My bad
<Chesamo> Don't use 64-bit
<Jaspe1> haha it's all good.
<Jaspe1> Ill start on the 32 bit again, but once i got to the install-nonfree it got all the way down the tree and said 404 not found
<phillw> Jaspe1: I'll go check also for the 32bit version
<phillw> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<phillw> is the correct command, what does it say when you try?
<Jaspe1> Ok im about to put in this ___sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jaspe1> its says. . .alot
<Jaspe1> the basic gist, http request sent
<Chesamo> Yes?
<Chesamo> Wait, you're wgetting?
<Jaspe1> awaiting response
<Chesamo> apt-get shouldn't send an http response
<Chesamo> request*
<Jaspe1> idk, it why but it does
<Jaspe1> hah
<Chesamo> try sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jaspe1> it's removing something?
<Jaspe1> says the following packages are unused and will be removed
<Chesamo> yes
<Chesamo> that's fine
<Chesamo> aptitude is a little different than apt-get
<Jaspe1> say's Done
<Jaspe1> lol
<Chesamo> Well there you go.
<Jaspe1> so should i try youtube or something?
<phillw> what does ls /usr/lib/flash*  give you?
<phillw> ls /ust/lib/flash*
<phillw> grrr
<Jaspe1> rofl
<phillw> ls /usr/lib/flash*
<Chesamo> hehehehehahhaha
<Jaspe1> no such file or directory
<Jaspe1> ls cannot open
<Chesamo> uh oh
<Jaspe1> access*
<Jaspe1> yeah, see what im dealing with T.T
<Jaspe1> haha
<phillw> hmm, that indicates flash is not installed :-\
<Jaspe1> I just updated from 7.10 to 8.04 thinking it would help but guess not.
<Jaspe1> rofl
<Chesamo> Pfffwhat
<Chesamo> Such an old version
<Jaspe1> yeah i still have the 7.10 disk
<Jaspe1> I have no way of getting a newer verson at the moment i dont beleive
<Jaspe1> haha
<Jaspe1> I guess i could get it from a torrent or something
<Jaspe1> whats the newest version if i may ask?
<phillw> 10.04
<Jaspe1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<Jaspe1> does that look like an ok way to go about it?
<phillw> Jaspe1: yes, you'd be at the part https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS
<Jaspe1> oh wow, yesterday i had this open and upgraded to 8.04, but never said 10.04.
<Jaspe1> this manager
<Jaspe1> well im gonna update :)
<Jaspe1> thanks for this so far if i dont catch you guy's again
<Jaspe1> First time i'v gotten help
<phillw> 7.10 cannot update to 10.04, but 8.04 can :-)
<Jaspe1> yeah im at 8.04 right now
<Jaspe1> lts*
<Jaspe1> uh oh
<Jaspe1> support for some applications ended, theres a whole list T.T
<Jaspe1> should i just continue?
<phillw> yes, you will get new versions of some programmes, like firefox
<Jaspe1> alright.
<Jaspe1> well i guess ill be back in 1hour and 27 minutes :(....I miss the work T1 connection.
<Jaspe1> anyone still active in here, i just had a quick question while this is downloading :)
<Chesamo> Jaspe1: Yes
<Jaspe1> I have a wireless card in this laptop, do you think ill be able to find the software to use it ?
<Chesamo> Jaspe1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<CtrlAlt> ok, so my computer isn't shown on my home network.... i'm theoretically sharing folders and a printer, but it's just not there...
<Chesamo> CtrlAlt: What are you using to share?
<CtrlAlt> samba
<Chesamo> CtrlAlt: What clients are you serving to?
<CtrlAlt> some pc's with windows
<CtrlAlt> and ubuntu
<CtrlAlt> Chesamo, in karmic, i also had to manually edit smb.conf to share some directories
<CtrlAlt> i hoped it would work again with lucid - and it did, until now
<Chesamo> CtrlAlt: What changed?
<CtrlAlt> Chesamo, do you mean after installing lucid? well nothing, but a clean install is a clean install :D
<Chesamo> CtrlAlt: Were you using a giude?
<Chesamo> guide*
<CtrlAlt> no,  I did it with nautilus
<CtrlAlt> right click and bla bla bla ;)
<Chesamo> CtrlAlt: http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2010/05/22/samba-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-lucid-10-04-lts/ ?
<CtrlAlt> Chesamo, thanks, I'll try that
<Jaspe1> As for my wifi, i think im just going to install madwifi
<Jaspe1> i heard that will work
<mohi2911> night all
<Jaspe1> anyone still alive ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-23
<philipballew> my speakers are not producing sound after i put in a new motherboard expext when i boot into bios. inkly my headphones work
<Captainkrtek> hi philipballew
<philipballew> Captainkrtek yo!
<Captainkrtek> philipballew, anything we can help with?
<philipballew> Captainkrtek if you can. i had a new motherboard put in to fix a falty one. now whenever i try to play sound through my speakers, there is no sound. only through the headphone jack. not even on a live cd
<philipballew> but...
<philipballew> sound plays through the speakers in bios mode
<Captainkrtek> okay :-)
<Captainkrtek> well let's figure this out
<Captainkrtek> have you checked for additional drivers?
<philipballew> thank you
<philipballew> mo, but lets get this out of the way just to make sure
<Captainkrtek> okay
<Captainkrtek> you know how to get there?
<philipballew> none required
<Captainkrtek> okay
<Captainkrtek> have you checked sound settings?
<Captainkrtek> see if its set as default
<philipballew> on the output tab i see it has 3 options for connector
<philipballew> im on analog speakers.
<Captainkrtek> try switching it
<philipballew> the other 2 options dont work
<Captainkrtek> hmmm
<Captainkrtek> what motherboard is it?
<philipballew> i feel it might be a jack sensing issue
<philipballew> would lspci show it?
<Captainkrtek> yes
<Captainkrtek> sudo lspci | grep audio
<philipballew> if i lspci | grep what option after that should i show after that
<Captainkrtek> ?
<Captainkrtek> do grep audio
<Captainkrtek> mine for example
<Captainkrtek> 03:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<philipballew> i can paste the entire lspci here
<Error404NotFound> 04:03.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<Error404NotFound> vrap
<Error404NotFound> crap even
<Captainkrtek> philipballew, do sudo lspci | grep audio
<philipballew> that shows nothing...
<Captainkrtek> :/
<Captainkrtek> check for updates
<Captainkrtek> not in drivers
<Captainkrtek> but in update manager
<philipballew> sudo apt-get type?
<Captainkrtek> no like open update manager
<philipballew> yeah sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<Captainkrtek> that works as well :P
<philipballew> lol. what do you think this will do?
<Captainkrtek> well I saw some updates a few days ago for audio
<philipballew> alright. that could work
<philipballew> i have to run. i will see if this works, otherwise look for you on here soon!
<wez> hey everyone! So rather than being an "ubuntu beginner", I'm actually looking for help in beginning to develop for ubuntu, not sure if that is included in the topics for this channel...?
<JackyAlcine> Hello wez and welcome to Ubuntu Beginners.
<JackyAlcine> The best way and probably a really intuitive way that I think you can jump into development in Ubuntu is by
<JackyAlcine> looking for bite-size bugs on Launchpad in a language of your expertise.
<wez> yeah, I've been looking at those
<wez> I'm a little confused on how it actually works to fix one and upload the changes, I know I know, RTM, and I did that, but it's sorta vague at points
<wez> so I found this bug that looked interesting in unity-2d for natty right? And turns out the bazaar package tree was like 12 directories deep to get to the specific files where the change needed to be
<wez> I had no clue how I would have found that...
<JackyAlcine> Well, your cleverness ended up finding it :D
<JackyAlcine> And well, Unity 2D is a shell itself; and the size of that should been taken into consideration.
<wez> haha, I wish actually, someone else told me where it was and that it was already fixed for the next release...
<wez> yeah, I was like trying to pull the package ubuntu/natty/unity-2d, and so I'm guessing I would have been pulling down all that data just to fix a one-liner kind of thing!
<wez> And actually, I'm not sure how debugging would work, most of my dev experience has been done in Windows, using Visual Studio, so I'm used to being able to easily debug something
<wez> but if I'm just editing code in something like nano, then how do you debug
<wez> I know I used to know this stuff but I'm having a hard time remembering...
<JackyAlcine> That's something with F/OSS systems; I haven't myself found an intuitive IDE with debugging asides from the Java IDES (NetBeans and Eclipse).
<JackyAlcine> wez, you could use gdb.
<egossett> i want to give command in terminal with sudo
<egossett> what do i type with sudo, so i can add theme to drupal
<wez> Ah! gdb! Man, it's been awhile since I have used that. Thanks Jacky!
<JackyAlcine> :D no problem, wez
<Error404NotFound> is it possible to just move this installation of ubuntu to another hdd?
<Error404NotFound> um i think ubuntu is broken
<Error404NotFound> hol
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<Error404NotFound> bioterror:
<JackyAlcine> That's a good question; can you move an installation of Ubuntu from one HDD to another.
<JackyAlcine> Maybe with dd, but you'd need to run the 'update-grub' from a LiveCD.
<JackyAlcine> duanedeisgn: ping
<JackyAlcine> Does Ubuntu One sync your Gconf settings?
<JackyAlcine> How come we can't edit our screensaver settings?
 * JackyAlcine is questioning some ideas at the back of his head. :$
<Ambrose83`> I would like to run the lexmark driver "lexmark.sh" from the terminal. This file is a driver for my printer.  What command do I use to run this file
<tsimpson> first cd to where you have the script, for example "cd ~/Desktop", then use "sh ./lexmark.sh" to run it
<tsimpson> you may need to run it as root, in that case use "sudo sh ./lexmark.sh"
<Ambrose83`> thanks for the reminder
<philipballew> can anyone help with audio issues?
<philipballew> speakers dont work after putting in a new motherboard
<Error404NotFound> y headphones worked?
<Error404NotFound> did you not say
<Error404NotFound> philipballew:
<philipballew> the headphones work, but not the speakers
<philipballew> and the sound doesnt work on a live usb eaithr
<philipballew> but did with old motherboard
<Error404NotFound> i would have to say you didnt hook the speakers up right
<Error404NotFound> to the mobo
<philipballew> but i hear sound when im in bios
<DarkwingDuck> Or, check alsamixer
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew: terminal > alsamixer
<Error404NotFound> like i said earlier thats not speakers yer hearing
<philipballew> checked. and nothing is muted
<DarkwingDuck> bugger.
<philipballew> then where else does the sound come from?
<Error404NotFound> there is always a tiny lil speaker on the mobo for bios beep
<philipballew> thats intresting. seemes odd
<Error404NotFound> its like that on desktop mobos too
<Error404NotFound> sound wouldnt have loaded when yer in bios
<Error404NotFound> gotta beep somehow
<bioterror> if headphones works
<bioterror> and no speark output
<bioterror> sounds more like a hardware filaure in system board
<bioterror> speaker
<Error404NotFound> either that or didnt hook them up right
<Error404NotFound> or at all
<Error404NotFound> hate to say it but you get to take the thing apart again
<philipballew> can i get the system to beep with the mobo speaker in ubuntu just for kicks?
<Error404NotFound> i doubt it
<Error404NotFound> is it a brand new mobo?
<philipballew> yeah. my other one went and dell had some dude put it in. i think he was nervious because i watched him the entire time
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> then the work should be warrantied
<philipballew> it is. it just means i have to call someone i dont understand and tell them to come out
<Error404NotFound> i know how you feel
<philipballew> i feel more comfortable doing the repairs myself sometimes
<Error404NotFound> thats why i gave up on letting others fix my computers
<bioterror> dont you guys!
<bioterror> I might fix dell's if I'm on right mood :D
<philipballew> usually all the time. i like the free parts. im really rough with my laptop
<Error404NotFound> i fix em myself
<Error404NotFound> get a tough book then lol
<Error404NotFound> or a mac
<philipballew> never used a mac
<Error404NotFound> macs are good
<philipballew> os or hardware
<philipballew> ?
<Error404NotFound> well hardware is pretty much the same now
<Error404NotFound> but os is good
<philipballew> its pretty nice
<philipballew> the sound from the bios is comming from the speakers
<philipballew> Error404NotFound
<Error404NotFound> you are positive?
<philipballew> the beep is loudest when my ears are over both right and left speakers
<philipballew> im curious as to what might be causing this... still unsure
<philipballew> because the beep is loudest when my ears are over both right and left speakers
<philipballew> Error404NotFound
<Error404NotFound> um..
<Error404NotFound> as far as i know there should be no reason yer sound shouldnt work
<Error404NotFound> driver is there and working if headphones work
<philipballew> im thinking it might be that the speakers are not senced by the driver
<Error404NotFound> go to preferences again
<philipballew> alright
<Error404NotFound> hardware tab
<Error404NotFound> whats the profile tab say
<philipballew> analog sterro duplex
<Error404NotFound> hit test speakers
<philipballew> nope. only with my headphones plugged in
<philipballew> just sound there
<Error404NotFound> change to analog stereo output once
<philipballew> nothing
<philipballew> on any option
<Error404NotFound> in control center run system testing
<Error404NotFound> click deselect all then select audio
<philipballew> what's that?
<Error404NotFound> will test audio
<philipballew> how do i do that
<philipballew> sorry...
<Error404NotFound> system settings
<philipballew> is this in unity?
<Error404NotFound> no
<philipballew> then what system settings?
<Error404NotFound> \click the top right icon for power
<Error404NotFound> at the botom there is system settings
<philipballew> i can boot into clasic to do this
<philipballew> but i have it up
<Error404NotFound> should be in unity too
<philipballew> its up
<Error404NotFound> i dont like unity
<Error404NotFound> i use classic with docky
<philipballew> im unsure about it
<coalwater> Just type it in the dash, that's one useful thing about unity :-D
<Error404NotFound> do you see system testing?
<Error404NotFound> id use unity if i could change the position of the dock
<philipballew> ill lookj for it. you probably can with 11.10
<Error404NotFound> 11.10?
<Error404NotFound> i thought the second number was the month
<philipballew> the next version to come out in october?
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> i thought you were sayin it was out now
<coalwater> 13th was the plan if i remember correctly
<coalwater> 13th oct
<Error404NotFound> meh
<Error404NotFound> i like docky to much now
<philipballew> what am i lookin for in system setting?
<Error404NotFound> system testing
<Error404NotFound> deselect everything then select audio and run the test
<philipballew> its running
<Error404NotFound> well its 3:30 am here im off to bed
<Error404NotFound> hope you figure it out philipballew
<philipballew> alright ttyl!
<coalwater> Ok since i just got on i dunno what's the problem
<philipballew> speakers dont play
<coalwater> lots of people have sound problems, did you check the trouble shooting link?
<coalwater> !sound
<philipballew> yeah. but mines more complated
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<philipballew> i cant figure out if its hardware or software
<coalwater> how
<coalwater> there's a command in the link to tell you the name
<philipballew> i just had a new bord put in when the speakers stopped making sound. except the bios makes system beeps from what sounds like the speakerss
<coalwater> o you're from yesterday?
<philipballew> yes. hello again
<coalwater> Hi lol
<coalwater> still no changes huh
<philipballew> none at all
<coalwater> give me 5 mins i'll be on a computer
<philipballew> alright. i can wait
<coalwater> ok im here
<coalwater> lets see
<philipballew> alright
<coalwater> did u try this 'sudo aplay -l' ?
<philipballew> nothhing
<coalwater> nothing?
<coalwater> did it say 'no soundcard found' ?
<coalwater> try                   find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<aztek> i have problem when installing file run in ubuntu...
<aztek>  Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<aztek> that is the message in the terminal...
<aztek> any body can help me please...
<Sidewinder1> aztek, I can't really help with command-line installs, sorry. I try to use Synaptic Package Mgr. when ever I can; it's easier.
<coalwater> aztek, what are u trying to install ? is it something you downloaded? and what's the command u run
<aztek> am trying to install Qt..
<aztek> the command sudo sh file.run
<coalwater> dont we have already have qt ? and yea i think ull find loads of qt libs in the synaptic package manager
<aztek> i just use limited connection by using modem...
<aztek> and it is not complete if install it in synaptic package manager..
<Sidewinder1> aztek, Although Synaptic handles all dependencies very well, it there's additional, add-on packages you need to tell Synaptic to install them as well.
<aztek> the main problem is the limited connection if i install it online by using synaptic..
<s-fox> o/
<bioterror> hi fox
<s-fox> Hello bioterror
<coalwater> how can i move my open pgp and ssh keys to another computer
<aztek> i have problem in the out put of the printing in HP printer...
<aztek> there is a shadow in every letter..
<Error404NotFound> know why gparted will not show video when i start it up?
<Error404NotFound> anyone even
<Error404NotFound> i hate this keyboard
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<holstein> Error404NotFound: pong
<Error404NotFound> i love pong
<Error404NotFound> i tried to repartition to install ubuntu on good hdd and gparted dont work
<holstein> Error404NotFound: OH, i saw your question before
<holstein> you can just move linux from machine to machine *usually
<Error404NotFound> same computer but my new hdd
<holstein> you could clone your installation a couple different ways to a new hard drive
<Error404NotFound> but i want to keep windows so i want to make a new partition
<holstein> you could use dd
<holstein> you could use clonezilla
<Error404NotFound> cant just drag and drop file system?
<holstein> that wont get everything
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> there are tools to clone in http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Error404NotFound> i have ultimate boot cd
<Error404NotFound> right now i just want to know why gparted wont load
<holstein> the other option is to backup your home directory, and reinstall
<s7nf> are there any fps for ubuntu? (I'm talking about games)
<Error404NotFound> prolly none worth playing
<Error404NotFound> look here http://icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Error404NotFound> filter by fps
<coalwater> Error404NotFound, nice link
<Error404NotFound> ooh unreal tourny is on here
<Error404NotFound> been awhile since i played that
<raubvogel> When I login to a ubuntu 10.04LTS box here, it reports 95 packages need to be updated, but when I try to upgrade them, I am told there is nothing to be upgraded.
<charlie-tca> raubvogel: what command are you using to upgrade?
<raubvogel> I tried aptitude and apt-get
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bioterror> does that work?
 * charlie-tca too slow here too?
<charlie-tca> raubvogel: if you use aptitude safe-upgrade and apt-get upgrade, it will not update fully
<raubvogel> apt-get dist-upgrade is not working
<raubvogel> That is what I would do when I see kernel stuff
<bioterror> raubvogel, what does it say?
<raubvogel> Even if that was not the case, of 95 packages needing to be upgraded, or so it claims, I would expect at least one being handled by apt-get upgrade
<raubvogel> bioterror, "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<Error404NotFound> cant you just use update manager?
<raubvogel> That would be after I do apt-get update; apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<raubvogel> Error404NotFound, 1) No X. 2) Shouldn't the command line programs suffice? After all update manager should be calling them
<geirha> raubvogel: what does this output?  /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check --human-readable0
<geirha> oops, without the 0 at the end
<raubvogel> geirha, http://pastebin.com/F3ydA8uP
<geirha> raubvogel: Then there isn't any packages that need updating. It's the message you get when you log in that hasn't gotten updated for some reason.
<raubvogel> geirha, what would have caused it and how to solve that?
<geirha> raubvogel: I'm not entirely sure. It's a pam module (pam_motd) that controls it. How pam works, I'm not sure
<geirha> But it's supposed to run all the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d before you log in afaik.
<geirha> Do you have a line with pam_motd in /etc/pam.d/login ?
<raubvogel> geirha, session    optional   pam_motd.so
<geirha> hm. same as here
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-24
<yax51> hello I am trying to setup up my usb game controller in 11.04, and I found a solution on the forums, but I'm still having issues
<yax51> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338457
<yax51> basically I need to activate the universe depository, but I don't know how
<r4y> hello
<r4y> I am wondering, well I was going to go on the gmail channel but got directed to "##namespace" which was weird, especially since I couldn't post anything there
<holstein> r4y: i would try #freenode for that
<holstein> sometimes channels require you to be registered*
<r4y> OK
<r4y> Well, I just wanted to ask a simple question
<bioterror> r4y, register to freenode
<bioterror> daaa
<r4y> How many characters long is a password for gmail before it doesn't matter
<bioterror> our loco channel requires that
<r4y> ha ha, OK, I will
<r4y> OK, I was trying to find it
<r4y> 20 characters?, 14 characters?
<r4y> I am not sure, but I guess it doesn't amtter
<holstein> r4y: i would try and ask someone at google
<r4y> Right, so is there both a firefox channel and googel channel or are they the same?, I know one is a browser and the  other is a search engine or something like that
<holstein> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/request.py
<r4y> I know there is a firefox channel anyways
<r4y> TY and sorry
<holstein> firefox and google are not related like that
<holstein> the channels *should* be quite different
<holstein>  /join them and see :)
<r4y> Cool, like I said I understand that they are different but I am sure people sometimes get them confused
<r4y> TY, bye
<Error404NotFound>  /me pokes holstein in the eye
<Error404NotFound> wtf
<Error404NotFound> fail
<holstein> Error404NotFound: ?
<Error404NotFound> just tryin to poke ya in the eye
<Error404NotFound> im borded
<Error404NotFound> holstein:
<Error404NotFound> can you think of a reason gparted will not show video when it boots?
<r4y> I've wanted to know this for a while. Is there a way to know where an icon is located that a launcher is using under Ubuntu?, I know there are various places like for instance /usr/share/pixmaps or something like that and /usr/share/icons, but without having to look there is what I am asking
<bodhizazen> r4y, locate icon_name.png
<bodhizazen> locate icon_name | grep png
<bodhizazen> take your pick, it will vary by icon theme
<r4y> Ah, I need a sec to see something before I think of what I might say to what you just said
<bodhizazen> If your current icon theme includes an icon, it will be with the them, otherwise it will be in the fallback or default icon set
<Error404NotFound> holy carp batman
<Error404NotFound> thats one of the dumbest things i ever seen someone say
<r4y> Ha ha, OK what ever
<bodhizazen> I have been known to do that from time to time Error404NotFound
<Error404NotFound> no offence
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> ill make sure to make fun of you when you do it then bodhizazen
<Error404NotFound> L
<r4y> OK, none taken, I know I ask dumb questions. I like that on TV where someone said: Can I ask you a dumb question? Better then Anyone I know.
<Error404NotFound> lol
<Error404NotFound> thats a good answer to can i ask a dumb question
<Error404NotFound> ill have to remember that
<bodhizazen> r4y, look for example at an icon set
<bodhizazen> they are in /usr/shar/icons
<bodhizazen> Use Bluecureve for example
<r4y> Um, the thing is, it's not something I think that is located in themes. It's a dos game icon that has an icon which is wine but doesn't run in wine. It runs in DOSBox
<bodhizazen> they are in /usr/shar/icons/gnome is better
<bodhizazen> There is a config file
<bodhizazen> they are in /usr/shar/icons/gnome/index.theme
<bodhizazen> in index.theme it defines the various paths to look for icons
<r4y> Well, I will look there. I have another place in mind, but what ever.
<bodhizazen> Directories=bla ... bla ... bla
<r4y> Inex theme is a text file I can't open
<r4y> Oops I miss spelled
<bodhizazen> It is a big file =)
<r4y> The location is not a folder
<r4y> I am not saying your wrong
<bodhizazen> I am not following what you are laying down =)
<bodhizazen> Inside the icon directory are all the theme specific icons
<Error404NotFound> night all
<bodhizazen> If the icon is not there, it is going to fall back to another icon set, although I do not know the algorithm for fallback off the top of my head
<r4y> It has the text file icon and has words in it but I can't open it with, it only has open
<r4y> I don't know any algorithms for Ubuntu or Linux, so I guess I should google that sometime
<bodhizazen> gedit /usr/share/icons/$THEME/index.theme
<bodhizazen> grep Directories /usr/share/icons/$THEME/index.theme
<r4y> I need to use the Rest room, I'll be right back
<r4y> OK, sorry
<r4y> I did the first command and a text file opened that seems empty
<r4y> "grep: /usr/share/icons//index.theme: No such file or directory"
<r4y> That was the second command
<r4y> I don't want to make you think I have given up, but I did a lot today and I need to go to bed soon. Thank you very much for trying to help me. I tried some of what you said and I am not sure why things aren't going right, but that happens sometimes. I will have to figure this out later or not I guess. I hope to figure out more in the future though
<r4y> TY and bye
<philipballew> my mic stopped working in 11.04. whats a common problem to fox that?
<philipballew> *fix
<philipballew> whats a good gui media file converting tool
<philipballew> i know i can use ffmpeg in cli but i was looking for something to make the kids get jealious at if you know what i mean.
<bioterror> install compiz and show a spinning cube on kde desktop
<bioterror> that should make kids green of jealousy1
<philipballew> haha. i had that. till i changer to 11.04
<bioterror> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xmffmpeg/
<bioterror> ffmpeg gui in google and you get hits
<philipballew> alright. maybe ill have to complie something
<bioterror> but this is awesome!
<bioterror> if you want to make backup image of you dvd! you can just say: cat /dev/sr0 > ~/Videos/Gummybears.img
<bioterror> and it will make exact copy if you gummybears dvd!
<philipballew> yeah. i do that to make iso's the cli is where its at in a lot of ways. ubuntu is more a gui distro though. its intresting
<Puck`> hi everyone
<coalwater_work> nk ;
<coalwater_work> lol woops
<coalwater_work> hi Puck`
 * alhudzaify aztek
<raubvogel> Can anyone explain why I am getting two motds in http://pastebin.com/E6Ygvpdb, one saying I am running 10.4.2 and IP ending in .208 while the other 10.4.1 and ip .207? I only have one active ethernet port (besides loopback of course), eth0. And I do not have created subinterfaces.
<bioterror> what's your /etc/motd like?
<raubvogel> bioterror, pretty much what I have in pastebin down to line 33
<raubvogel> So it was generated
<bioterror> cant remember which or what generated it
<bioterror> there must lie double lines :D
<raubvogel> bioterror, I am wondering if it is not erasing an old motd
<raubvogel> Just generating new entry and appending to the front
<raubvogel> bioterror, there is also a motd.tail file
<raubvogel> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/motd.tail.5.html
<raubvogel> I killed /etc/motd.tail and it seems happier now
<coalwater_work> if i do something like cat * | grep word , how can i make it write the file name that contains the match
<coalwater_work> nvm, figured a way
<renshai> Hey guys, anyone able to help me out with a kinda off topic programming question?
<renshai> Should be pretty simple, I'm a complete newb at it so not doing anything really high tech
<bioterror> !ask | renshai
<ubot2> renshai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coalwater_work> just ask ;)
<renshai> Sorry: I'm modifying a program with very little knowledge of any programming stuff. I essentially need to use the toupper function, so when the program compares the line (say the line could be "Blah blah blah" or "blah blah blah" but needed to reference the same result, which should always be "Blah blah blah" ) it find the proper result. The command I'm interacting with is in this form: void locate_room( char *name, int area, ch
<renshai> ar *player ) and I'm 99% sure that char *name references the name of the room I'm comparing to a list of all rooms. I essentially want to change the first character of that to be uppercase, regardless of how it is fed into the search
<bioterror> tl;dr & i'm not a coder ;)
<coalwater> renshai, what language?
<coalwater> sounds like c++ ?
<renshai> That, afaik
<coalwater> im not that good in c++ but don't most the string functions exist in the string.h library or something?
<coalwater> and i think to upper isn't the correct function
<coalwater> i think to upper converts the whole string to upper case
<coalwater> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/735204/convert-a-string-in-c-to-upper-case does this help ?
<JackyAlcine> renshai, what's up?
<renshai> JackyAlcine: Basically I'm a total C++ newb trying to make a small modification to uppercase the first letter of a string before it's compared in the code
<philipballew> my usb wireless adapter does not work on my desktop but works on my laptop. both running ubuntu?
<philipballew> any help would be hot
<JackyAlcine> renshai, come into #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<holstein> philipballew: same kernel?
<JackyAlcine> !wireless | philipballew
<ubot2> philipballew: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<philipballew> well i know its supported. it just doesnt appear to pick up networks
<holstein> philipballew: do you have the same ubuntu version on both machines ? and the same kernel?
<philipballew> no. 10.04 on one not supported and 11.04 on supported one. i thought this might be the issue so i downloaded the new drivers and compiled and modprobed them and still nothing
<holstein> thats quite a different kernel version, i would tend to think that might be the issue
<philipballew> i could run a 11.04 live usb to find out
<holstein> i would probably boot an 11.04 live machine on the desktop as a troubleshooting step, just so you know the hardware is capable
<JackyAlcine> great minds think alike ;)
<philipballew> i will be back on here in a few to let you know what happens
<virgo> is ther hotkey to move between 4 desktops ?
<charlie-tca> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/keyboard-shortcuts-in-unity/28087#28087
<charlie-tca> virgo: looks like Ctrl+Alt+ arrow_keys
<virgo> thanks charlie-tca
<kristian_> hi all
<kristian_> I'm looking for a UNIX shell, free or cheap
<kristian_> so far I have checked out SDF, and it's okay... but I'm thinking if there's something better out there perhaps?
<egossett> i input sudo lshw command and still do not know what driver to install for wireless card to work on old dell machine
<frank1_> can anyone help with my linksys router? it keeps dropping the signal to my computer and ps3
<frank1_> anyone here?
<head_victim> frank1_: yes I'm here
<head_victim> frank1_: if the router is dropping signal to multiple devices it would suggest a fault with the router or interference of some sort
<philipballew> anyone know rsync?
<philipballew> trying to decide what is important to keep synced and the best way to do it
<head_victim> philipballew: rsync is awesome
<philipballew> head_victim i'veused it before but i want to hook it up to my desktop and back that up and also back up my laptop through ssh to my desktop on a drive hooked up to that
<philipballew> its possible i know
<philipballew> im just unsure exactly how plus i need to think what files i need from the file system i can retrive from a fresh install
<head_victim> grsync is your friend, nice little gui for the cli
<philipballew> never used the gui. whats the adventages?
<head_victim> Makes it easier to set up if you're not sure what you want to do
<philipballew> head_victim that makes sence. im just trying to make a complete back up of my entire hd. not sure if thats necessary though
<head_victim> !backup
<ubot2> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<head_victim> philipballew: that should give you a few ideas
<philipballew> alright!
<head_victim> !rsync
<ubot2> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<head_victim> That has some more info on rsync if you're still keen on that. It all comes down to what you actually wnat to do, backing up is different to cloning, etc.
<philipballew> well what does rsync do then?
<philipballew> i could probably just put a rsync comand in my cron folder
<head_victim> Rsync synchronises data across locations. You can cron it to make it do "backups". The other backup options can do slightly different things
<head_victim> rsyncing won't save you if you accidentally delete the wrong file, as an example.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-25
<head_victim> philipballew: well I have to head to bed, it's 9am here and I haven't slept yet (I hate night shifts!) If you have a read over those links you should get a good feel for what does what and what is going to suit your needs best. By all means ask more questions I'm sure someone else can help you as well.
<philipballew> where do you live that makes such the time difference? good night !!!
<head_victim> I'm in Brisbane, Australia :)
<philipballew> nice!!!
<head_victim> I like it :D
<NRWlion> hey there. need a supporter as i have to leave soon
<NRWlion> duanedesign: ping!
<Puck`> NRWlion: what kind of a supporter do you need?
<NRWlion> i have Dan__ at #ubuntu-beginners-team asking for help to delete an uninstalled program from his application list
<NRWlion> Dan__: i have posted your request here ... so you might get help now
<Puck`> Dan__: you have natty so you're using unity?
<coalwater> u scared the guy away :D
<coalwater> NRWlion, duanedesign  keeps coming and going, i dont know what he's doing :D, i need to talk to him too lol
<NRWlion> :D
 * NRWlion not any more
<Who[ares> Hello Everyone ! I have a problem with Ubuntu 11.04 . I installed it with Wubi but the boot menu doesn't show up when I reboot my CPU ... It just goes directly to win Xp ... Can anyone tell me why won't the dual boot menu show up ?
<coalwater> Who[ares, so ur ubuntu is installed under windows?
<Who[ares> yep
<Who[ares> and when I open boot.ini , I don't see anything about Ubuntu ....
<Who[ares> I've re-installed ubuntu about 5-6 times and I always end up with the same problem ...
<coalwater> ah, why do people forget to say names when they are talking lol, i dont get pinged and i forget
<groos> Hello, all.  I have a text file I created at /bin/cat, and I need to get its content into another file, /dev/sda1.  I tried 'sudo man cat /bin/cat | dd /dev/sda1', but it gave error "invalid argument".  This makes no sense cuz I passed no arguments.  Help!
<IdleOne> groos: man cat is meant to open the manual page
<n4cht> /bin/cat?  is that like a litterbox?
<groos> no it is a log of all the cats I take care of food etc.  litterbox data are included aswell.
<wastrel> this is the beginner channel
<wastrel> yeah don't run that command you'll break the filesystem on /dev/sda1
<groos> should i move to another chan for this q then??
<wastrel> thanks groos for being a sociopath
<wastrel> you should go find a large ocean and throw your computer into it
<wastrel> !danger | groos
<IdleOne> wastrel: any reason you are being non helpful and rude?
<ubot2> groos: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<IdleOne> this is not -ot, this is a help channel
<groos> i am confused its meant to show the manual right? then how is that dangerous
<groos> also what CMD do i use??
<charlie-tca> groos: please ignore wastrel today
<wastrel> seriously?  /bin/cat is a list of cats you take care of?
<charlie-tca> questions from people needing helpful instructions are things we take care of here
<wastrel> i feel like i'm taking crazy pills
<groos> it started as just cats but my ferret is there too now cuz i didn't want to take up more space creating another file.
<wastrel> and you chose to place it in /bin/ where you keep all your other text files?
<charlie-tca> groos: do you have a real question or are you just trying to create problems?
<groos> i would really like to know the command to move that text.
<groos> wastrel: yes.  and that brings up another q.
<groos> why do i have to type sudo to get to my file bin?
<groos> isnt that the admin account??
<kristian_> holstein, yo?
<maverickx> @groos, me too!  I don't get it!  It's a bin for storing files, but I always have to put in my password to access it.
<bioterror> we have a trash bin
<bioterror> I put trash in that bin
<maverickx> I just put my trash files in /bin/Trash
<groos> but trash bin does not require sudo tho
<groos> bin does
<bioterror> I do "sudo mv ~/Desktop/*.jpg /bin"
<maverickx> I like that it requires sudo for that, because it keeps me from deleting things by accident.
<bioterror> and then they are in my trash bin
<bioterror> okay kids, get lost with your trolling ;)
<groos> what will that do to the file name tho?  i need it on my harddrive, sda1.
<maverickx> bioterror: I thought the trash bin was /bin/Trash?  Now I'm confused.
<bioterror> dont you Gentoo ricers have a kernel or something to compile?
<maverickx> Gentoo ricer?  What's that?  I use Gentoo to move stuff to the trash bin.. that's the only way I can see two folders at one time.
<pleia2> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bodhizazen, nhandler, paultag, Rocket2DMn, ibuclaw, cprofitt, Tronyx, PriceChild, Hellow, Silver-Fox-, or PabloRubianes!
<charlie-tca> wastrel: my apologies if you were genuinely trying to be helpful.
<wastrel> funroll loops
<wastrel> charlie-tca: no worries i never try to be helpful
<groos> i don't appreciate being called a ricer.
<wastrel> it just sometimes happens!
<wastrel> i used to like gentoo before ubuntu existed
<groos> my cousin uses gentoo and he's from germany.
<maverickx> Okay, I'm really confused.  I don't understand what rice has to do with my choice of file manager, nor what the emergency is.  What's going on?  I thought when you needed help you were supposed to click the X icon and go to 'ubuntu irc'?   Now that I'm all confused I am going to bed.
<maverickx> Bye ppl.
<n4cht> meh.  gentoo is neat, but i run a single-core celeron.  binary distros are much easier to deal with for me.
<bioterror> n4cht, buy my dual xeon workstation ;)
<bioterror> two 7140M's
<n4cht> bioterror: if i weren't unemployed.  :|
<n4cht> i'm actually pretty content with this system though.  just got it last week.  64bit celeron 900 @2.2Ghz.  it's not bad, but sometimes compiling takes a while.
<n4cht> like right now.  i'm compiling gnome-shell from git in my home dir so i can run it without breaking unity.
<n4cht> rut-roh.  i have a case of what's called "wife aggro" in the mmo world.  be back in a bit.  wife wants snuggles
<wastrel> n4cht: when i ran gentoo it was on a celeron 333 :]
<bioterror> wastrel, should oc to 450MHz easily?
<bioterror> 333MHz Celeron in front of that sentence
<wastrel> that was many years ago, my compy is now core2duo something
<bioterror> yeah that was around 1998
 * cprofitt enters the channel
 * cprofitt reads the scrollback
<DarkwingDuck> Hey cprofitt
<bioterror> DarkwingDuck got dangerous!
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<cprofitt> GUYS - PLEASE DO NOT FEED TROLLS
<cprofitt> while it may seem funny or humorous, it usually only makes matters worse
<DarkwingDuck> cprofitt: is there a way to add my name to the !ops list?
<JonathanD> DarkwingDuck: the usual thing is just to hilight on !ops
<DarkwingDuck> JonathanD: good idea.
<IdleOne> irssi user pfft
<IdleOne> it's highlight
<IdleOne> :)
 * DarkwingDuck loves irssi
<cprofitt> DarkwingDuck: do you have ops in the channel?
<DarkwingDuck> cprofitt: Yes
<UndiFineD> ooh ops a;ert
<DarkwingDuck> cprofitt: I have ops for all the Ubuntu-beginners-*
<UndiFineD> alert
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Or, I should.
<cprofitt> not sure how to change that... but I can look in to it
<cprofitt> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bodhizazen, nhandler, paultag, Rocket2DMn, ibuclaw, cprofitt, Tronyx, PriceChild, Hellow, Silver-Fox-, or PabloRubianes!
<cprofitt> we likely have to go to the ubot2 team -- which is Ubuntu IRC ops
<DarkwingDuck> I have !ops hilighted now.
<DarkwingDuck> So, It will ping me.
<JonathanD> cprofitt: thats been the case in the past, I think.
<UndiFineD> i have a highlight on "ops"
<cprofitt> looks like we have people to remove too
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<DarkwingDuck> I'll talk to jussi
<cprofitt> thanks DarkwingDuck
<JonathanD> DarkwingDuck: in irssi you can also configure the hilights to only be kicked in specific channels.
<DarkwingDuck> JonathanD: Yup
<cprofitt> JonathanD: link me to this new level of irssi fu
<JonathanD> the ! ops trigger is used in lots of channels with and without bots, so if you don't filter it you might get a tad annoyed :)
<JonathanD> cprofitt: just append the channel name.
<JonathanD> I'm not sure if wildcards work...
<cprofitt> append to what?
<UndiFineD> JonathanD, I am fine and I am in some 50 channels
<DarkwingDuck> cprofitt: use /help hilight
<JonathanD> /hilight bob #ubuntu-beginners
<DarkwingDuck> cprofitt: all the foo is in there. XD
<JonathanD> UndiFineD: It depends on the person, I suppose :)
<JonathanD> I only filter my "bad language hilights"
<JonathanD> since they get triggered all the time otherwise.
<JonathanD> But I hover around 700-800 windows, too.
<Pici> DarkwingDuck: I added you to the ops call for this channel, whenever the factoid list gets synced it should show up.
<UndiFineD> mymy, you are a busy bee
<DarkwingDuck> Pici: Thank yee
<JonathanD> UndiFineD: I don't wish to miss anything ;)
<DarkwingDuck> JonathanD: what did you do? Join all #ubuntu-* ?
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
<JonathanD> DarkwingDuck: I'm not in all of them, no...
<JonathanD> I'm in many of the state channels, though.
<DarkwingDuck> XD
<JonathanD> and lots of lug channels too
<DarkwingDuck> and you don't lurk in mine. :P
<JonathanD> I organize picnics and events and such, and it's nice to have an idea of who, where, might be interested in what.
<JonathanD> DarkwingDuck: I don't do them in that neck of the woods ;)
<JonathanD> pleia2 does, though!
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe. Oh I know... We are both part of the tri-leadership team for California
<JonathanD> have you gone to any CA geeknics?
<DarkwingDuck> No, those are 8 hours north of me.
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> I suppose I'll excuse that :P
<DarkwingDuck> I'm planning one for San Diego/Los Angeles
<JonathanD> Great :)
<DarkwingDuck> :P I'm 3 miles from mexico... 10 miles south of San Diego City
<JonathanD> Make sure you let me know, I'll post it...
<DarkwingDuck> Will do.
<DarkwingDuck> We have a couple LUGs down here that I want to work with.
<JonathanD> We have camping geeknic here next month.
<JonathanD> They're always my favorite.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<JonathanD> might try to do a canoe trip this summer too
<Proz01d> hey guys i used the following site to search on a particular program i want. (http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/eurephia)  Now that i have found it how would i install it?  when i do apt-get eurephia it cannot find anything
<holstein> Proz01d: are you running 11.10?
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/eurephia
<Proz01d> 10.04
<holstein> Proz01d: looks like it made it into the repos for natty+
<Proz01d> so can i still get it ?
<Proz01d> or it's not possible
<holstein> Proz01d: you can always 'get' it, you're running linux ;)
<holstein> i dont see a PPA...
<holstein> you can always download the source from http://www.eurephia.net/?download
<Proz01d> gross..
<Proz01d> lol
<Proz01d> i was afraid you would say that.
<Proz01d> guess it's time to learn how to compile in linux
<holstein> Proz01d: learn how to make a .deb, and host a PPA :)
<holstein> Proz01d: you can try http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/i386/eurephia/download
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-26
<Proz01d> i need to make cmake
<Proz01d> oosp
<Proz01d> i need cmake
<holstein> Proz01d: that .deb doesnt work?
<Proz01d> i just want to make sure i get the latest version
<Proz01d> holstein how do i get the above?
<holstein> Proz01d: ?
<Proz01d> well i have a link like this http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/universe/e/eurephia/eurephia_1.0.1-3build1_i386.deb but i have only ever used apt-get
<Proz01d> not sure how to do it with a .deb file
<holstein> Proz01d: you just click on the .deb
<Proz01d> forgot to mention i'm on the CLI
<holstein> OH
<Proz01d> it's ubuntu server
<holstein> cd /to/where_ever and run wget URL.deb
<holstein> then sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<holstein> like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<holstein> Proz01d: it might not work though*
<Proz01d> how do i remove it
<holstein> -r should do it
<holstein> *assuming you get it to install
<holstein> check out dpkg -help
<Proz01d> thanks
<philipballew> can i have terminal apps but on ubuntu server edition or do those apps not run in cli but only terminal?
<philipballew> sorry for the stupid question
<holstein> philipballew: its the same
<holstein> *basically
<philipballew> im going to set up a desktop to act as a dedacated media server for playing my music and i want to have the ability if need be use a cli music player to play music
<holstein> sure, just open a terminal
<holstein> philipballew: you might want to check out the application screen too
<philipballew> how so?
<holstein> im running irssi in screen (which is quite common) i can connect into irssi running in screen from any other machine
<holstein> screen bascially allows a terminal app to remain running in the background
<philipballew> so i can loggin to my server and play music directly off it from my laptop if i want to then?
<holstein> depends really, on what you use to play it, and if you are playing the files locally (server side) or streaming them (client side)
<holstein> just depends on what you want to do
<philipballew> i was thinking set up the server on my network and maybe play directly off that or have it locally stream to a laptop that is old but can still just sit there plugged in to the headphone jack
<holstein> sure, the options are limitless really
<philipballew>  its the limitless options that make me confused :)
<ryan_> hello everyone
<ryan_> I need some help with my mouse going nutz on my ubuntu laptop
<ryan_> I have done a ton of research and I can only come up with some simple solutions to the issue.  The issue is the mouse jumps around the screen all over the place uncontrolably
<ryan_> and the only thing I can do is disable the touch pad using "xinput set-prop....." command to stop it and use the eraser mouse for a while
<ryan_> bummer... is no one here?
<Omsniffiscent> Can someone help me get this working? http://www.mangler.org/2010/02/mangler-jukebox-a-ventrilo-client-that-plays-mp3s/
<Omsniffiscent> It says I need these additional libraries, but I don't know how to get them or check to see if I already have them.  libmpg123-dev libmpg123-0 libspeexdsp-dev libspeexdsp1
<Omsniffiscent> Can someone tell me where the /trunk folder is located? Is that a Mangler thing or a system thing?
<wastrel> hi dere
<Omsniffiscent> Hello.
<wastrel> dpkg -l | grep libmpg123
<wastrel> or libspeedx
<wastrel> or you could just    sudo apt-get intsall libmpg123-0 libmpg123-dev libspeex1 libspeex-dev
<Omsniffiscent> cool. It's doing stuff.
<Omsniffiscent> Now I need to find my Mangler folder somehow.
<wastrel> what's a mangler folder
<Omsniffiscent> Mangler is a program.
<Omsniffiscent> I need to find where it is on my computer.
<wastrel> you downloaded it?
<Omsniffiscent> It's installed. Somewhere.
<wastrel> how did you install it?
<holstein> looks like theres a ppa
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~vincent-c/+archive/ppa/+build/2454856
<Omsniffiscent> with a deb from their website.
<wastrel> best way to find things imho is "sudo updatedb" then use locate
<wastrel> so locate mangler
<wastrel> updatedb may take a while
<Omsniffiscent> cool. Found the folder I'm looking for. Now to compile... this'll be interesting.
<frannyboo> im trying to install 11.04 on a netbook via flashdrive, but it doesn't seem to be working
<holstein> frannyboo: you have the normal live iso image?
<frannyboo> I can boot the USB stick fine, and when I select install ubuntu, goes through a bunch of text, then a command prompt type thing
<frannyboo> I do, but no CD drive on my netbook
<holstein> frannyboo: IF you have the normal live CD iso, you should be able to boot live, and get into the desktop
<holstein> do that instead of selecting 'install'
<holstein> im going to guess you have a graphics card that is not well supported
<frannyboo> aah the graphics card makes sense, what about the busybox that it takes me to? (the command prompt thing)
<holstein> depends
<holstein> you could also have a bad image, or the stick is not working properly in some way
<holstein> frannyboo: try booting the live CD image to the desktop and we'll go from there*
<frannyboo> Trying that now
<frannyboo> ok it still takes me to the busy box, not the ubuntu desktop
<holstein> frannyboo: thats what you'll want to troubleshoot
<holstein> when im installing, i want to see a live desktop before installing
<holstein> i want to run some tests, and see how *all* of the hardware works
<holstein> frannyboo: have you tried 10.04? what netbook is it?
<frannyboo> dell inspiron mini, with win 7 starter
<frannyboo> haven't tried 10.04, was thinking of maybe lubuntu?
<holstein> doesnt matter what OS is on it... whats the #'s?
<holstein> frannyboo: all the variants are going to have the same kernel for the most part
<holstein> frannyboo: i put ubuntu on a dell mini 9 once... i downloaded the ubuntu image from dell actually
<holstein> there was a tricky wifi card in there that they had already set up
<frannyboo> holstien: CPU: intel atom @ 1.66 ghz HDD: 160GB
<frannyboo> hmm might look into that
<holstein> frannyboo: flip it over, and get some model #'s and google them
<holstein> like for me, "ubuntu asus eeepc 1001p"
<frannyboo> will do, thanks!!
<holstein> sure, anytime
<holstein> frannyboo: sometimes its not 'out of the box' easy
<frannyboo> ok I found ubuntu on the dell site, am going to give that a try, will let you know!!
<holstein> frannyboo: :)
<iggy19> .win 4
<DavLin> Trying to get 1920x1080@60Hz to work on an AMD E-350 Zacate, ati hd-6310, on 11.04 x64 with amd's v11.5 proprietary driver. All i get is 1920x1080@25 or 30Hz. Tried adding new modelines from cvt to xorg.conf and also "UseEDIDFreqs" "False" but still no change. Anyone have an idea or a pointer in some direction?
<DavLin> btw, setup works fine with 1920x1080 at 60Hz with a windows os so the hardware is capable of it.
<vu1kan> GM folks.  I'm attempting to set up internet connection sharing between two machines in my LAN.  The newer one has wifi(802.11G) and an onboard ethernet.  The older one has just a via-rhine ethernet card.  Currently, my network goes modem>802.11n router>lucid w/G>802.11b(wifi disabled)>lucid without wifi...i've been following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing , but when i get to Configure routing(3rd step under Clien
<vu1kan> btw, that 802.11b(wifi disabled) is an old linksys i'm using just to link the two towers
<vu1kan> GM folks.  I'm attempting to set up internet connection sharing between two machines in my LAN.  The newer one has wifi(802.11g)-connected to internet- and an onboard ethernet.  The older one has just a via-rhine ethernet card.  Currently, my network goes [dsl modem>802.11n router>lucid w/802.11g>linksys 802.11b router(wifi disabled)>lucid w/o wifi] ...i've been following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing , but when 
<coalwater> vu1kan, i never really tried this under linux so i cant really help
<vu1kan> the instructions i found @ ubuntu.com are pretty straightforward...what i'd like to know is why i get the 'file exists' error, or, how to accomplish <sudo ip route add default via 192.168.1.101>
<vu1kan> in some other manner
<vu1kan> . o O ( stupid touchy enter key )
<DavLin> vu1kan: take a look in /etc/network/interfaces
<DavLin> and it should be up not ip.. ie up route add [-net|-host] <host/net>/<mask> gw <host/IP> dev <Interface>
<DavLin> "up route add [-net|-host] <host/net>/<mask> gw <host/IP> dev <Interface>"
<vu1kan> ah...i bet that's it...a typo in the howto
<DavLin> :)
<vu1kan> tsk
<vu1kan> "up: up command not found"
<vu1kan> also "sudo: up:" returns the same
<vu1kan> DavLin: hmm... /ect/network/interfaces contains "auto lo" "iface lo inet loopback" on the client
<DavLin> sec..
<DavLin> try looking at the examples here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<vu1kan> kk
<Gareth7015> Hi, can anyone here help with a wireless network problem?
<vu1kan> Gareth7015: what's the problem?
<Gareth7015> i'm running the newest Ubuntu distro on an Acer Aspire laptop and it keeps failing to connect :S
<vu1kan> has the wifi ever connected under that distro?
<Gareth7015> i only installed about an hour ago, so no
<Gareth7015> but it does bring up the list of available networks n/p...
<vu1kan> try hardwiring ethernet and running <sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade>
<vu1kan> maybe you need a driver that wasn't on the disc
<Gareth7015> is that a repository? i'm pretty new to this
<vu1kan> that command updates your local repo list and upgrades all of your packages
<vu1kan> if you just do the <sudo apt-get update> it should tell you if there are newer versions of installed packages
<bioterror> !apt | Gareth7015
<ubot2> Gareth7015: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Gareth7015> i tried that in the command line, but it didn't work :(
<Gareth7015> gareth@ubuntu:~$ <sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade>
<Gareth7015> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<bioterror> without < >
<Gareth7015> AM I missing something/ making newbie errors?
<vu1kan> yea
<Gareth7015> ahhh
<Gareth7015> thanks, i'll go try it :)
<vu1kan> sorry about that...in the irc channels command line input is usually inside <>, don't type those into the terminal
<Gareth7015> n/p, i'll get used to this yet :)
<vu1kan> totally forgot...it's been a while since i've logged on here
<Gareth7015> Woah, that seems to have downloaded quite a bit in terms of updates lol
<vu1kan> yea, if it's a fresh-off-the-disc install, it would
<Gareth7015> yeah, it was straight off the 'Wubi' installer off the website.
<vu1kan> once that finishes, log out, log back in and try your wifi
<Gareth7015> hopefully will be able to get some work done lol, thanks for the help :)
<vu1kan> so, DavLin, if you're still around, i'd wanna <route add -host 192.168.1.101 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0>?
<vu1kan> np, Gareth7015...hope that fixed ya up
<Gareth7015> just while i have you, is there anything similar to Piriform's 'Speccy' for Ubuntu? it just gives you detailed system information...
<vu1kan> hardinfo
<Gareth7015> cool, i'll check that out
<vu1kan> <sudo apt-get install hardinfo> should get it for ya
<vu1kan> it shows up as 'system profiler and benchmarking utility' in tools under the ubuntu menu
<vu1kan> (-Utility...just 'system profiler and benchmarking'...oy it's gonna be a long day, lol)
<Gareth7015> haha, yeah you could say that :P
<Gareth7015> i just got my laptop back from being repaired and they gave me the wrong monitor :|
<vu1kan> weak sauce
<Gareth7015> so i decided to fiddle around with the laptop and see if i could improve it any
<Gareth7015> and it actually seems to be higher-res in Ubuntu instead of Windows 7...?
<Gareth7015> need to get hardinfo to see if its all in my head lol
<vu1kan> hey, hey...progress on my issue...<sudo route add -host 192.168.1.101 dev eth0> appears to have done what <sudo ip route add default via 192.xx> was supposed to do
<rebelldoR> _Logan
<lapaga> is there a difference between installing from the livecd (when you first boot) or the desktop icon?
<coalwater> nope
<coalwater> u mean the first choice (try or install) and the actual install link that is placed on the desktop
<coalwater> it's the same, but i prefer the desktop icon , cause i could waste time on firefox or something while installing
<lapaga> yes that is what i mean
<lapaga> thanks
<wastrel> i like installing
<charlie-tca> The only time it seems to matter is if you need a special connection setup for wireless
<charlie-tca> That's easier from the live desktop than the install only
<lapaga> i was wondering because I have a limited ram system (256 M) and it is using some swap already
<MichealH> cprofitt, Emergancy ping :)
<cprofitt> MichealH: emergency response -- sorry for the delay
<philipballew> anyone know a good guide on setting up a samba file server in ubuntu server. cant seem to find one
<stlsaint> philipballew: mind if i ask where you are from?
<stlsaint> philipballew: also the help.ubuntu.com site has good wiki pages for samba
<charlie-tca> philipballew: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html any good?
<NewUserPlzHelpMe> Hello everyone!
<coalwater> that was fast
<philipballew> NewUserPlzHelpMe hello
<lapaga> can one post multi line questions or will that be considered flooding? just do not want to type several lines and get booted.
<lapaga> I have a computer that the bios will only give the option to one hd.  My first hd has WinXP on it and will be installing Xubuntu on the second hd...
<lapaga> if I put grub on the second hd will it be able to boot both?
<lapaga> little missed word...will only give the option to boot one hd.
<coalwater> no lapaga , it doesn't work like that
<coalwater> you need the xubuntu installation to update the first boot loader
<coalwater> and keep the first hard disk as primary boot
<coalwater> don't ask me how, cause i don't think i know the answer to that question, it should be done automatically if you are installing while both harddisks connected
<lapaga> so when I install grub do I tell it to install to sda (XP) or sdb(Xubuntu)?
<charlie-tca> lapaga: installing grub on the first drive should allow it to decide to boot the second, even if the bios didn't
<charlie-tca> install it to sda
<bioterror> sda
<lapaga> won't that overwrite the XP bootloader?
<bioterror> no sda1, no sda2,just sda
<bioterror> lapaga, no
<bioterror> grub loads before windows chainloader
<coalwater> even if it overwrites it, grub will still recognize windows and will give u an option to boot it
<bioterror> ?
<coalwater> i think :D
<coalwater> lol
<coalwater> that's what it did to me
<lapaga> this is the only thing that has stopped me from installing
<coalwater> i usually just remove the windows boot loader, i prefer grub :D
<lapaga> so grub will still write the boot files to sdb but put something into mbr ? of sda?
<lapaga> or am I all wrong in my thinking
<bioterror> if it feels so difficult, be a man and install over XP ;)
<lapaga> probably not the best option:)
<lapaga> one other question...do I put a boot flag on sdb ?
<charlie-tca> nope
<Who[ares> hello everyone ! I'm trying to get help on my Ubuntu 11.04 installation. I used Wubi and now, when I reboot my PC, the dual-boot doesn't appear ... Does anyone know why ?
<holstein> Who[ares: lets start with what appears?
<Who[ares> pretty much nothing ... it goes to win xp directly
<holstein> i would look in the winxp boot loader thing
<holstein> *i forget what thats called
<Who[ares> boot.ini
<Who[ares> I did and there's nothing in there
<Who[ares> (nothing about ubuntu at least ) ...
<holstein> Who[ares: i would say something failed
<Who[ares> ;-)
<Who[ares> I certainly know that .... but what and how to fix it ?
<holstein> do you see the entry in add-remove programs?
<Who[ares> yep
<holstein> Who[ares: i would uninstall, and try again
<holstein> maybe double check the image md5 sum
<Who[ares> I tried to find the log file and see what happened but I couldn't ...
<Who[ares> I re-installed about 5 times
<holstein> you might need to edit that boot.ini manually somehow
<holstein> Who[ares: did you try 10.04?
<Who[ares> nope, haven't tried 10.04 ...
<holstein> thats an option... also, just dual booting, which is always going to be preffered
<Who[ares> I think I'll try 10.04 ... thanks man
<holstein> Who[ares: sure, enjoy :)
<Who[ares> is there such a big diff between 10.04 and 11.04 ?
<holstein> Who[ares: yeah
<Who[ares> damn :(
<holstein> the look and feel has changed since 10.04, now 11.04 is running the unity instead of gnome. 10.04 is an LTS (long term support) so it will be supported for 3+years instead of 18 months
<Who[ares> is it easy to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 &
<Who[ares> ?
<Who[ares> 'cause if it is, I could simply upgrade afterward
<holstein> Who[ares: you wouldnt want to do that
<Who[ares> how come ?
<holstein> you would choose to install and run the LTS verion (10.04), or just go ahead and use the latest (11.04)
<Who[ares> I wish I could use 11.04 but the damn installation doesn't work :S
<holstein> Who[ares: the biggest reason is that it would take the computer about 16 hours to do that, assuming you have a decent internet connection
<holstein> Who[ares: does 11.04 run live?
<Who[ares> what do you mean ?
<holstein> try burning a few CD's, 10.04 and 11.04
<holstein> and dont install, just run them live, from the CD... without installing
<holstein> then, you can get an idea of how well your hardware is supported
<holstein> ALSO, if you have the ram to spare, you can always just install virtual box or VM ware on windows, and run ubuntu in there
<holstein> wubi is/has-always-been problematic
<gmulak> Video help - please.  I have a video CD from Costco off of my Video camera.  What programs do I need to download into Ubuntu to edit it?
<gmulak> It plays on my DVD player....
<holstein> gmulak: theres a bunch really
<holstein> and they all do different things.. ive heard open shot is easy-ish
<holstein> i like pitivi
<gmulak> OK - thanks.  Just import it and then?
<gmulak> Does it have soud editing capability?
<holstein> gmulak: learn how to edit video ;)
<holstein> i think its important to realize that what you are asking to do is *not* trivial
<holstein> and is going to take some time to learn how to get even mediocre results
<holstein> *that being said, its totally doable
<gmulak> Thank you for that.  I realize that and don't even know where to start.  I have to do it for an outreach thing for the church and I am thrown into it....
<holstein> also, check out http://jaycut.com/
<gmulak> I know.  I will start with pitivi and see what I need to learn I guess.  Thanks
<gmulak> OK - I'll check those out.  Thank you much
<holstein> gmulak: sure, check out #opensourcemusicians and #ubuntustudio as well
<gmulak> OK - will do
<holstein> lots of the guys in opensourcemusicians have some video experience
<holstein> im really just getting started
<gmulak> Thanks again.
<holstein> i bought a flip camera a few days ago, and ive just been too busy to do much more than import into pitivi
<holstein> gmulak: enjoy :)
<Error404NotFound> nice spelling dude
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-27
<ApOgEE> vsftpd problem. disconnected 5s during transfers. only happen in local network. any ideas?
<EhsanSanayei> Hi does anyone know how can I add a keyboard input layout using terminal?Im Using ubuntu 11.04
<EhsanSanayei> Hi guys does anyone know how can i add a keyboard layout (language) using terminal?Im using ubuntu natty
<elks294> i have a program i am trying to install on ubuntu, i downloaded .tar.gz file and SIG file but don't know how to install it
<elks294> also source code is availiable but how to install this
<geirha> There's no standard way for how to "install a .tar.gz file". Extract that archive somewhere and look for a README and/or INSTALL file. They should contain the instructions on how to install this particular software.
<geirha> Also, are you sure this software is not already available through Ubuntu's repositories?
<elks294> this program is trucrypt drive encryption i don't know if its availiable or not
<elks294> there is no readme in the .tar.gz file but a setup.x64 file which is foriegn to me
<geirha> Sounds like an executable that'll install the software.
<elks294> i must be missing the program which handles these files
<geirha> What happens if you double-click it?
<elks294> i get a message asking me to choose a porgram to open this file
<geirha> Ok, then instead, right-click the file and choose properties
<geirha> What does the "Type:" field say?
<elks294> give me a minute
<elks294> ok it says shell script
<geirha> Go to the permissions tab and make the file executable. Then you should be able to run it when you double click it.
<elks294> ah okay
<elks294> im trying to play mp3 file but it's asking for a suitable plugin, can i download and install the plugin onto a flash drive from another system, i dont have a working network card yet
<elks294> or is there a mp3 player program i should download to handle mp3 files it is useing movie player
<elks294> ok nevermind i can figure this out
<elks294> Amarok is in the respitory's but i need to install it from a flash drive is this possible
<geirha> elks294: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline
<geirha> This one should be the quick and easy option. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<geirha> i.e. open synaptic, select the desired packages for installation, then generate a package download script. Copy the package downloadscript to a usb stick, run it on an online computer, copy back to the offline computer...
<elks294> i only have access to online windows machine right now
<geirha> Yeah, see the last link. It has instructions for windows too
<elks294> oh my mistake
<ApOgEE> elks294: another easy way is go to this site --> http://apt-web.dahsy.at/
<ApOgEE> select your base distribution
<ApOgEE> type amarok
<ApOgEE> then submit
<ApOgEE> download all *.deb files listed. and install them
<elks294> ok i see over 20 files
<elks294> these are all needed for amarok?
<ApOgEE> elks294: yes
<ApOgEE> that is the dependencies
<elks294> how do i install these from a flash drive on ubuntu
<ApOgEE> also, please note that you have to install it one by one following the list from top to bottom
<ApOgEE> the amarok*.deb should be last package to install
<geirha> You can tell synaptic to look for deb-packages on your flash drive, then install.
<ApOgEE> elks294: just download all of them, save to your flash drive
<geirha> Or you can run  sudo dpkg -i *.deb  in a terminal.
<ApOgEE> plug it to your ubuntu, and double click the .deb file will install it
<elks294> i need the mp3 codec, i have downloaded natty but it said not suitable when i tried to install
<elks294> opps
<Chatter364> What does "no change rebuild for dbus-glib update" mean?
<Chatter364> in Update Manager
<elks294> which plugin do i need for amorak to play mp3's
<debd> hello
<Chatter364> hi
<debd> I want to contribute to the community ubu docs. how shoud i start?
<Chatter364> Is Maverick faster than Lucid?
<elks294> can anyone help me with finding and downloading a suitable mp3 codec for ubuntu, i need to download and save the codec to a flash drive through windows because I don't have internet on my ubuntu PC yet.
<Chatter364> I just used the software center on ubuntu
<Chatter364> not sure how to do it through windows
<ApOgEE> elks294: which ubuntu are u using?
<holstein> elks294: check out http://www.fluendo.com/shop/product/fluendo-mp3-decoder/
<Chatter364> I've never done updates through windows
<elks294> 11.04
<holstein> im not sure what all dependancies you need though http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3/download
<holstein> oops... dapper ;0
<Chatter364> thanks :P
<elks294> maybe i ought to wait for wifi
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/i386/gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3/download
<ApOgEE> elks294: go to http://apt-web.dahsy.at/ and type 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<ApOgEE> download and install
<ApOgEE> elks294: it is also recommended that you install 'gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3'
<ApOgEE> just do the same... go to the site, type 'gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3', download all packages and install
<elks294> Oh thanks!:)
<elks294> please post the site again
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> elks294: go to http://apt-web.dahsy.at/
<ApOgEE> like u did for the amarok
<holstein> ApOgEE: thats handy, i did see that in the scroll back, or i would have said to use that :)
<ApOgEE> ;)
<holstein> didnt* ^
<elks294> Wrong architecture :( i386
<ApOgEE> elks294: which architecture are u using?
<elks294> 64bit
<ApOgEE> hmm...
<elks294> ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<ApOgEE> if it's not amd64, then it's not there I think
<ApOgEE> but the package name should be the same
<ApOgEE> just have to find the 64bit version
<ApOgEE> I think
<elks294> i might be using amd64 but i have a intel
<elks294> can i check
<ApOgEE> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=natty&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=streamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<ApOgEE> elks294: I think you should use that amd64
<ApOgEE> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<ApOgEE> which version are u using? from here --> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<elks294> .deb is not satisfiable
<ApOgEE> seems the only 64bit is amd64
<elks294> so am i running a os designed for amd proccesor?
<elks294> neither download wants to install i386 or amd64
<holstein> elks294: open a terminal and run uname -m
<elks294> x86_64
<Pici> amd64 is just the name of the specification that both AMD and Intel 64 bith processors use
<Pici> both*
<Pici> Unless of course you're running an older Itanium, but you probably aren't.
<elks294> x86_64 what does this tell anyone
<ApOgEE> elks294: perhaps, your download isn't completed
<Pici> elks294: It tells me that you're running the 64bit version of Ubuntu.
<ApOgEE> x86_64 is 64 bit
<holstein> elks294: back at this link http://apt-web.dahsy.at/ theres an 11.04 amd64 category*
<elks294> oh thanks
<ApOgEE> yes, follow holstein ... i'm going out for dinner
<ApOgEE> ;)
<holstein> ApOgEE: o/ :)
<elks294> ok i downloaded and installed gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 but i opened a mp3 and i got sound for a second but then asked me to search for a suitable codec and playback stopped
<elks294> any ideas
<holstein> sure, its not an mp3, the player is not utilizing the coded, you need to log out and back in...
<elks294> ok
<elks294> makes sense
<holstein> elks294: maybe ;)
<rebelldoR> i wanna study about python programming
<rebelldoR> but donno where to start reading the source
<rebelldoR> can anyone suggest me a good material to start
<rebelldoR> please
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development/Academy/IntroToPython
<holstein> http://docs.python.org/tutorial/
<holstein> maybe http://www.upriss.org.uk/python/PythonCourse.html
<holstein> http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/Python
<ApOgEE> elks294: did you managed to get your mp3 playing?
<rebelldoR> yo thanks holstein
<elks294> ApOgEE: yes Thanks.
<ApOgEE> elks294: cool... enjoy!
<aje__> having skype errors anyone willing to assist
<holstein> aje__: thats going to be challenging, but post away, and we'll see :)
<aje__> thanks
<aje__> holsten: when I start Skype I get the following error : Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<holstein> aje__: does that keep it from starting?
<Error404NotFoun1> who cares skype is a lame bunch of criminals
<holstein> aje__: just type hol and hit tab, and holstein will be auto-completed for you
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: aje__ cares, so lets be constructive
<Error404NotFoun1> i am they stole money from me
<Error404NotFoun1> sorry that im angry with them
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: this is not that kind of channel*
<Error404NotFoun1> so
<aje__> holstein, just sorting out me power!
<holstein> aje__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581138 seems relavant
<holstein> Error404NotFoun1: ??, so im asking you to chill out, and follow the channel guidelines
<aje__> Holstein: I running skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.25-1_amd64.deb. the program open for =/- 10 sec and then shutdown!
<holstein> aje__: i would say, check and make sure you have all available updates, then try reinstalling skpe, then try forcing an older or newer version of skype
<holstein> either way, the bug from that post seems relevant https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/646862
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646862 in ia32-libs "skype crashes after signing in" [High,Fix released]
<aje__> Holstein: thanks I try that, how do I force a old version?
<holstein> aje__: you can search in synaptic (package manager)
<aje__> Holstein: What's very funny for me is that one day it was work and the next day I login it crashed!
<holstein> aje__: try and keep up with the skype bugs in lauchpad
<holstein> theres really not much that can be done though, since its not open
<aje__> Holstein: downgraded to Skype beta 2.1 and working Now! thanks....
<holstein> aje__: :)
<aje__> holstein: :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-28
<nit-wit> AlanG2, not quite as busy but great help here.;)
<ApOgEE> hello all
<truepurple> I had a usb flash drive folder that i accidently did something to, now I can't find it, how do I find out what happened to it?
<ApOgEE> truepurple: did u unmount it?
<truepurple> I might have accidently moved it or something
<truepurple> I was trying to open it, but I messed up in my mouse movement
<ApOgEE> check with this command on terminal: sudo mount
<ApOgEE> if you can see your flash drive is mounted, then just go to the dir
<truepurple> it says a bunch of stuff I don't understand
<ApOgEE> copy & paste it to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and give me the link
<truepurple> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614007/
<ApOgEE> i see...
<ApOgEE> the /media/2 is your second partition
<ApOgEE> so, you don't have your usb flash drive mounted
<ApOgEE> just unplug and replug again will do
<truepurple> I did that
<ApOgEE> then?
<ApOgEE> it didn't automount?
<truepurple> I did that before I even came in here
<holstein> truepurple: and it didnt auto-mount?
<truepurple> Thats what I said
<holstein> truepurple: so thats a no?
<truepurple> Well I said I did that before I came in, and apogee said its not mounted, so clearly it didn't automount
<holstein> the media i have like that, that wont auto-mount, is bad in some way or other
<ApOgEE> truepurple: can you find your usb drive in : fdisk -l
<ApOgEE> ?
<ApOgEE> $ sudo fdisk -l
<truepurple> put that as a terminal command?
<ApOgEE> yes
<ApOgEE> sudo fdisk -l
<ApOgEE> then paste the output on pastebin again
<truepurple> not there
<truepurple>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<truepurple> dd
<holstein> truepurple: if it were my drive, i would take it to another machine, and see if it mounts, or shows up
<truepurple> dev/sda1               1      243202  1953514583+  ee  GPT
<truepurple> It was mounted and working before, the drive was fine, I just mismoved my mouse or something when trying to open it and it disappeared
 * ApOgEE gtg
<holstein> truepurple: can you try it in another machine though?
<holstein> just to confirm*
<truepurple> Confirm what?
<holstein> truepurple: that the USB stick is functional
<truepurple> Why would a misclick destroy the functionality of the usb drive?
<truepurple> I mean how could it
<holstein> well, im proposing the stick died
<holstein> we can go around for a long while troubleshooting a dead stick, which is exactly the behavior i would expect from a bad USB stick
<truepurple> how could I kill the stick from a misclick?
<holstein> truepurple: im proposing you didnt
<holstein> what im saying is, the stick went bad, and whatever you did is irrelevant
<truepurple> I will try it
<holstein> BUT, just plug it in another machine, and if it boots, then thats *not* the case
<holstein> and we can look at your OS configuration
<truepurple> well its light does flash when its in
<holstein> truepurple: we dont know what that means though
<holstein> if you cant get it to mount as expected on another machine
<holstein> then, i think its safe to assume its the stick and not the OS
<holstein> the light could just mean the computer/os is trying to mount it, causing the activity light to blink
<truepurple> I tested it on my other PC, it works
<truepurple> holstein: You still there?
<holstein> truepurple: hmmm, wonder whats gotten borked then...
<holstein> truepurple: i would probably do the usually stuff, check and apply updates, restart
<holstein> see what happens and go from there
<truepurple> How would I manually remount the drive?
<holstein> truepurple: if you dont see it in sudo fdisk -l, then you cant AFAIK
<holstein> the OS needs to see it, then you can mount it where ever you like
<holstein> truepurple: i would reboot, then plug the stick and if you dont see it show up, open a terminal and run
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> you should see it there, something like /dev/sdb1 probably*
<truepurple> I see a "/dev/sda1"
<holstein> truepurple: you can pastebin the output if you like, but if you just see one...
<holstein> /dev/sda*
<holstein> thats going to be your hard drive
<Klojum> 50+ people and nobody is talking, hehe...
<Klojum> Anyone up for a VNC Server question? With several computers in my network, how do I change the VNC default listening port (5900) on Ubuntu 11.04 ..?
<nick_> Hi :D somebody who can help me here?
<tsimpson> you'd probably need to ask a question first, plus it's a weekend and everything...
<duanedesign> !question
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nick_> so, I installed ubuntu 11.04. The first thing i do is setting the screen resolution right. But now there's some kind of fuzziness (small flashing blue pixels) on my screen..
<duanedesign> nick_: all over the screen?
<nick_> no on certain places on my screen, it forms small lines of blue pixels that flash
<nick_> i already rebooted, and updated my drivers
<duanedesign> nick_: what card do you have? You can use this command:    lspci -nn | grep VGA
<nick_> this one:        ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series] [1002:9553]
<duanedesign> nick_: do you know which driver you are usiing?
<duanedesign> looks like that card uses the open source version and not the fglrx/Catalyst
<nick_> ok, how do i install the other driver?
<duanedesign> i take that back:)
<duanedesign> nick_: it does use the fglrx. sorry
<nick_> no problem
<nick_> so i need the open source driver?
<duanedesign> your card can use the proprietary driver which works better
<duanedesign> proprietary == fglrx
<duanedesign> nick_: did you install the driver by going to "Hardware Drivers"?
<nick_> no
<duanedesign> so it was already installed?
<duanedesign> What version of ubuntu?
<nick_> 11.04
<duanedesign> nick_: Can  you open the Dash by clicking the Ubuntu logo in the upper left and trping in the Search 'additional'. You should see an entry for additional drivers. Click to open that
<lucky105> hello !! I m new here....unable to install gnome3..
<duanedesign> hello lucky105
<lucky105> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> lucky105: their is a PPA for installing Gnome3 but it is for Natty only
<duanedesign> lucky105: are you running 11.04?
<lucky105> ya !! used that ppa but it crashed unity !!!
<lucky105> gnome3 also didnt installed
<lucky105> I have to remove it through my kde
<duanedesign> lucky105: you might have to run Gnome Shell
<leoquant> sw0rdfish, what irc client do you use?
<leoquant> if xchat set your join delay: /set irc_join_delay 10 (the default 2 sec. is too short to be ident. by services)
<sw0rdfish> :)
<sw0rdfish> i actually did do that a week ago
<sw0rdfish> seems
<sw0rdfish> no effect
<leoquant> set your nickserv as serverpass: sw0rdfish:topsecretpassblowfish
<leoquant> mind the:
 * duanedesign waves at leoquant 
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> otherwise: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6332/prevent-xchat-from-trying-to-join-channels-until-i-have-been-authenticated  using the sasl script
<leoquant>  /sasl set freenode your_nick your_password plain
<leoquant>  /sasl save
<leoquant>  /save
<sw0rdfish> speaking of sasl
<sw0rdfish> sasl has to authenticate every single time
<sw0rdfish> i connect???
<sw0rdfish> leoquant, ?
<leoquant> no
<leoquant> <leoquant>  /sasl set freenode your_nick your_password plain
<leoquant> <leoquant>  /sasl save
<leoquant> <leoquant>  /save
<leoquant> makes a  sasl directory
<leoquant> in your ./xchat2
<leoquant> you could experiment with it, back-up your working ./xhat2
<leoquant> and make some noise ツ
<leoquant> brb
<sw0rdfish> done
<sw0rdfish> setting up sasl
<sw0rdfish> i can't believe it but in my script that loads with the auto command LOAD -e .xchat2/freenode
<sw0rdfish> it tries to identify with sasl every single time i connect
<bioterror> ofcourse it will identify you every time you connect?
<bioterror> how else it would know that it's you
<leoquant> hmm your ports have to change too: 7000/7070
<leoquant>  [sw0rdfish] is using a secure connection
<leoquant> indeed done
<sw0rdfish> well does it do it on its own
<sw0rdfish> should i remove the sasl commands on my auto script
<sw0rdfish> there is the same command on my auto script
<sw0rdfish> meaning it runs every single time i connect
<sw0rdfish> no one told me /sasl -set should be a one-time thing, only!
<sw0rdfish> :)
<leoquant> ツ
<sw0rdfish> :o how do you do that
<sw0rdfish> i removed the /sasl command from my script and set the delay
<sw0rdfish> to 15 seconds from 10
<leoquant> in ./xchat you could remove the sasl set-up....but i like it very much in combin. with join-delay
<leoquant> sasl auth is the name of it
<leoquant> it is a very reliable set-up sasl xchat(script) with join delay, no more double joining, one uncloaked the other cloaked
<leoquant> and indeed the sasl set-up has to be done once:)
<rebelldoR> check
<stlsaint> leoquant: o/
<stlsaint> rebelldoR: roger
<leoquant> o/
<rebelldoR> haha
<stlsaint> leoquant: how ya been
<rebelldoR> fine you
<stlsaint> rebelldoR: so so
<rebelldoR> have u leveling up your grade to advance user
<stlsaint> huh?
<rebelldoR> on ubuntu system
<rebelldoR> i am new with this OS
<rebelldoR> thought so many to learn
<stlsaint> oh ok
<stlsaint> well welcome aboard
<rebelldoR> ty
<rebelldoR> wanna help me
<stlsaint> rebelldoR: what is your issue?
<stlsaint> or not.....
<rebelldoR> bout command
<stlsaint> what command
<stlsaint> rebelldoR: ??
<rebelldoR> yes
<rebelldoR> i am trying to message using other window
<rebelldoR> but failed
<rebelldoR> we use /q nick to chat with specific user right
<stlsaint> rebelldoR: what irc client are you using?
<rebelldoR> irssi
<rebelldoR> i am newbie
<stlsaint> rebelldoR: cool i use irssi as well
<stlsaint> rebelldoR: so you want to send someone a private message??
<rebelldoR> yyup
<rebelldoR> did u get my private message
<stlsaint> rebelldoR: the command in irssi is: /query
<stlsaint> no, put: /query
<stlsaint> then my username
<stlsaint> so: /query <username> (without the <>)
<rebelldoR> but it says /q is work as well as typing /query
<stlsaint> sure sure
<stlsaint> i never use /q just query
<rebelldoR> lemme try
<rebelldoR> did u get  my message
<stlsaint> rebelldoR: no
<stlsaint> rebelldoR: show me the command you are using
<rebelldoR> :/query +stlsaint
<rebelldoR> without :
<stlsaint> remove the +
<rebelldoR> i guess it works
<sw0rdfish> leoquant, what about now
<sw0rdfish> did i join, with my vhost?
<stlsaint> 17:35 -!- sw0rdfish [~Johnson@unaffiliated/robinux] has joined #ubuntu-beginners
<sw0rdfish> :D
<sw0rdfish> thank you sir
<sw0rdfish> so logged in as root, to change the passwd of sw0rdfish
<sw0rdfish> passwd sw0rdfish?
<sw0rdfish> btw i'm not sure but i think i got hacked a few minutes ago
<holstein> Johnson is your user right?
<holstein> sw0rdfish is your nick
<sw0rdfish> my laptop shut off by itself and didn't wanna start again, i removed ethernet cable and power and externall hdd cables and then it accepted to power up haha
<sw0rdfish> yep
<holstein> sw0rdfish: sounds like a hardware issue to me
<sw0rdfish> holstein: heh, yeah buddy, it could be
<leoquant> sw0rdfish, would you please rejoin this channel?
<leoquant> or did you got your cloak without troubles now?
<leoquant> ah stlsaint gave you some feedback....
<sw0rdfish> yep yep
<stlsaint> yo
<lucky105> hi, my gwibber doesn't show tweets in natty..however it worked fine in 10.10...
<yax51> hello
<yax51> I'm trying to install ubuntu voa USB stick, is there a USB creator that I should be usuing other then the one suggested by ubuntu? the universal USB creator?
<yax51> *via
<bioterror> unetbootin
<bioterror> or that universal
<yax51> thanks!
<coalwater> first, hello every body :D , then what's a good download manager lol
<hiptobecubic> coalwater, as part of a browser or ... ?
<coalwater> no, i want an individual program
<bioterror> wget
<bioterror> curl
<hiptobecubic> wget
<coalwater> um i wanted something with like a gui and i could track several downloads together, i use wget when im on ssh or terminal
<coalwater> is there a gui for curl or something?
<coalwater> like a gui that uses curl internally
<bioterror> google?
<bioterror> ive never had aneed for th@t
<coalwater> and another question, is there a way to control transmission (the torrent program) with cli?
<bioterror> that
<coalwater> ok guess ill just use wget, im fine with that
<bioterror> transmission-cli
<coalwater> does that use the same settings/queues and stuff as transmission-gtk ?
<bioterror> i dunno, im a web interface user :D
<coalwater> what about transmission-remote, just found that, is that a remote way to use it ? (that what i was actually trying to do)
<bioterror> i have a port forward for webui
<hiptobecubic> coalwater, remote is for the daemon
<coalwater> i have problems with my screen resolution, tried every thing that was in the screen help page, the xorg.conf, the xrandr , and every thing, and i couldnt get my screen get above 1027x786 or w/e
<yax51> ok I am going through the installation process of ubuntu, and by default it asks me if I want to resize windows, but I don't want to resize windows, I want to install ubuntu and not have windows....
<coalwater> resize windows? i dont know what that means
<coalwater> never saw that option before
<coalwater> o wait, maybe u only have 1 drive
<coalwater> ubuntu needs to cut a space for it self
<coalwater> sorry, i meant 1 partition
<coalwater> the other option would be installing ubuntu under windows, it wont modify the partition, but it will use a file that is inside the windows partition
<yax51> I just want to wipe windows though and just have ubuntu.....
<coalwater> do u have some personal files that u want to keep? if not there's a simple option that tells ubuntu to use the whole hard disk, and i think there's other options to wipe other operating systems
<bioterror> yax51, then use whole disk?
<bioterror> or do a manual partition table ;)
<yax51> I know thats what I thought, I am wondering if it was the ISO I downloaded from the dell website, it seems to be a ubuntu light recovery disc, and not the installation disc....
<yax51> bioterror: I would if it gave me that option
<coalwater> yax51, maybe it's the alternative iso
<yax51> I'm trying to install it on my dell inspiron mini net book, and was actually directed to the dell site for the ubuntu ISO, but I'm going to try the netbook ISO from the ubuntu site
<coalwater> it doesnt have the live cd option, just takes u to command line installation directly , does that what it do ?
<yax51> it loads up into ubuntu, does a verification check then takes me straight to asking me to resize windows, or quit
<yax51> I really think that it's just the ISO, that it is a recovery ISO and not an install ISO
<yax51> well I'm going to try the netbook ISO from ubuntu and see what happens
<yax51> woot woot!! so the netbook ISO is working!!
<Alexander12345> hello
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> how can i get mp4 from avi using ffmpeg ?? tnx
<holstein> kosaidpo: http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/19-ffmpeg-commands-for-all-needs seem relevant
<kosaidpo> i already check that it doesnt work for me the mp4 i want are for phone holstein tnx
<holstein> kosaidpo: probably need to look for a specific container that your phone can deal with then
<kosaidpo> holstein: i have sumsang sgh-f490v ;]
<holstein> kosaidpo: i dont, so you probaly will need to do some research :/
<kosaidpo> holstein: okies tnx
<holstein> i could stab in the dark, but without the unit to test with, id just be guessing...
<holstein> The phone has a multiple video format file support - WMV, MPEG4, H.263
<holstein> i would just try a differnt container
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-05-29
<Ambrose83`> I have changed my sound preference to digital stereo (HDMI) but the audio is not coming through my TV although video is.  Is there another setting to change in order to get this to work?
<Ambrose83`> I have changed my sound preference to digital stereo (HDMI) but the audio is not coming through my TV although video is.  Is there another setting to change or driver to intall in order to get this to work?
<Error404NotFoun1> did you tie in the sound card to hdmi header?
<Error404NotFoun1> first i should ask laptop or desktop
<Error404NotFoun1> Ambrose83`:
<Ambrose83`> I did not tie in the sound card to hdmi header
<Ambrose83`> how do i do that?
<Error404NotFoun1> is it internal sound?
<Error404NotFoun1> onboard i mean
<Ambrose83`> In the sound preferences Internal Audio works fine and runs the computer speakers.
<Error404NotFoun1> has nothing to do with hdmi
<Error404NotFoun1> you have to tie sound to the hdmi vid card
<Ambrose83`> how do I do that
<Error404NotFoun1> which vid card do you have
<Ambrose83`> sorry for the stupid question but is that the same as the graphics card?
<Error404NotFoun1> yes lol
<Error404NotFoun1> you have to hook the sound up to video card yo get sound from hdmi header
<Ambrose83`> okay it is a ATI Radeon HD 4650
<Error404NotFoun1> should be an included adapter with yer vid card
<Ambrose83`> is this a hardware connection that i have to make or just a software driver?
<Error404NotFoun1> hardware
<Error404NotFoun1> if you bought the video card you should have got an adapter with it to tie sound into the video
<Error404NotFoun1> can you use optical for sound>?
<Ambrose83`> the computer I have was prepackaged I didn't get any extra adapters
<Error404NotFoun1>      then you probably need to buy it
<Error404NotFoun1> ebay or direct from ati
<Error404NotFoun1> if it has optical out for sound use that
<Error404NotFoun1> its better than hdmi
<Ambrose83`> okay I will look into it.  thanks for the help
<elks294> i am having wifi problems on my android tablet is there anything i can try through a terminal to diagnos fix wifi, i know this is not ubuntu but the commands seem to all work, ifconfig ect
<holstein> elks294: yeah, but its hard to say if its hardware or not
<elks294> ;(
<elks294> it seems hardware because it just quit working
<holstein> elks294: did you turn it off and back on again ;0
<stlsaint> elks294: what tablet are you using?
<elks294> yuup, reformated reset defaults
<holstein> even pull the battery out and all that too
<elks294> archos 28 tablet
<stlsaint> ah
<elks294> i havent tried taking battery out
<holstein> its a long shot really
<elks294> i have downloaded terminal emulator and to my surprise it works even ifconfig, lsmod, dmesg
<stlsaint> holstein: heads up on most tablets there is no way on pulling battery
<holstein> stlsaint: another reason why i dont have one :)
<elks294> there is a way, ;)
<stlsaint> elks294: it works because a base install was created for it
<stlsaint> basic commands
<stlsaint> elks294: well on my tablet (motorola xoom)  there isnt without void warranty
<holstein> elks294: you're on your own now though right?
<holstein> past the warranty*
<stlsaint> elks294: if you were running the latest firmware and latest OS up to date than i would assume hardware issue
<elks294> yes
<elks294> warranty expired after 30 days
<elks294> is there a way to update fw and os through usb
<stlsaint> iirc the samsung tablets didnt have a way to remove battery neither, also android ran
<stlsaint> WOW 30 day warranty on a tablet??
<stlsaint> elks294: have you heard of xda forums?
<elks294> nope
<stlsaint> elks294: i cant help as i dont own the archos but anytime i have a question with my tablet i go there
<stlsaint> one sec
<stlsaint> oh even better there is a archos forum
<elks294> ok
<elks294> ima remove this battery
<stlsaint> elks294: have at it: http://forum.archosfans.com/
<elks294> got my tablet 28 back online; it was a router setting, defaulted all settings and put my wpa back in and my android is online again
<holstein> elks294: w00t, that was easy :)
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: sup
<bodhizazen> Fedora 15 + gnome 3 FTW !!!
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-21
<sary> Salutation.
<sary> How am i doin so far , https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+question/196923
<sary> I might be missing something to point out for him .. any assistance to help will be much appreciated. :)
<stlsaint> sary: seems like your all over it ;)
<sary> stlsaint: Thanks , i wanted to make sure am doin it right , i even subscribed Mark and andrew .. because i know they because i know there are more knowledgeable then me.
<sary> Err, repeted becasue towice.
<chad_242> i am having trouble setting up my shared printer
<chad_242> how do I set up my windows shared printer
<s-fox> o/
<s-fox> Hey IAmNotThatGuy :)
<belyle> Allo there
<s-fox> Hello belyle
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hello SF. How are you?
<belyle> Wondering if anyone has a bit more experience with vsftpd than me, actually hoping ... need some advise, question is - Is it good practice to enable local users on my 12.04 to access their home drives?
<bioterror> yes and no
<bioterror> ftp is quite fast
<bioterror> more easier way would be use OpenSSH-server and sftp ;)
<belyle> bioterror: Could you elaborate a bit more please? Should I just dump vsftpd and rather do all my remote shares with openssh-server and sftp ?
<bioterror> !sftp
<ubot2> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bioterror> that did not make us any smarter :D
<belyle> Ok, lemme check out those urls quickly, thanks
<IAmNotThatGuy> s-fox, Somewhere? ;]
<s-fox> IAmNotThatGuy,  ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> s-fox, your google status message :]
<s-fox> no idea
<IAmNotThatGuy> Aw!
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-22
<Zeb> howdy
<Zeb> fresh (clean) install of 12.04 on a dell 1525 inspiron laptop -- no sound. Previously sound worked on 11.10
<Zeb> any ideas?
<Zeb> oops, nevermind, fixed it :)
<Guest37981> how do i get notifiactions from rss
<Guest37981> *notifications
<Unit193> By getting a rss client/feed reader.
<Guest37981> what is best alternative for idm in ubuntu
<s-fox> Hello.
<tdn> After installing recent updates (new kernel), my LUKS encrypted system does no longer boot. It says: evms_activate not available. If I boot the previous kernel, I do not get this error. How do I fix this?
<tester> i'm not able to do scp file transfer or any other ssh job like sftp .....any help ???   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000818
<geirha> tester: Hm. Are you able to ssh root@192.168.62.129 ?
<tester> geirha: no ....gives me.... Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<geirha> So it appears the server is kicking you out
<tester> geirha: yaah !!
<tester> any reason???
<geirha> On the server; check the logs. In particular, /var/log/auth.log
<geirha> Might give some clues
<tester> yaah i'v checked it............. May 22 21:14:05 tester sshd[4117]: error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<tester> i don't know wat the problem is ??
<geirha> oh, odd. Seems the system's missing the host key
<geirha> is it Ubuntu (the server)?
<tester> yess ubuntu 10.04
<geirha> ls -l /etc/ssh/ssh_host*key
<geirha> On my system, that lists three files; dsa, ecdsa and rsa
<geirha> Anyway,   dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server   should generate new host keys
<tester> files in dir /etc/ssh/ are : moduli,ssh_config,sshd_config.....no other thing
<geirha> ok, then run   dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<geirha> Should say stuff like «Creating SSH2 RSA key; this may take some time ...»
<geirha> and afterwards, you should have some key files in /etc/ssh
<tester> yaah .... made the key.......now wat ???
<geirha> try connecting via ssh
<tester> do i have to share this from server to client ???
<geirha> Hm?
<geirha> you don't copy any of the files in /etc/ssh to the client, no
<geirha> First time the client connects, the server will send the public part of the key pair. The client will then ask you if this looks right, and when you say yes, it stores that key along with the hostname/ip
<tester> ok....what permissions i'm supposed to put on these generated files....
<geirha> tester: leave them as is
<geirha> dpkg-reconfigure has set the right permissions on them for you
<tester> key file is rw-------- and pub file is rw-r--r--
<geirha> looks correct
<geirha> next time the client connects, it compares the host key with what it has stored in its know_hosts database. If they match, great. If they don't, a giant warning is issued, and the connection is cancelled.
<tester> geirha: the file has been sent.......Yahoo ! Thank You very much .... u are rocking
<tester> thanks for this help.... i really liked the way you helped me....thanks again....this channel and you has been helpful for a beginner like me....
<geirha> good to hear you got it sorted :)
<tester> thanks.... i think now i can send files on this method through sftp
<geirha> It is odd that those keys weren't already generated though. Perhaps the installation of openssh-server was aborted midway?
<tester> ok...wat is the diff with rsa / dsa
<geirha> Different types of encryption.
<tester> geirha : on the client side how can i check those imported  ssh_host_key files and manage them....
<geirha> They get stored in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<geirha> the key files should never ever leave the server; and only be accesible to the root user. Only the pub files are publicized
<tester> when working with other keys how should i place them
<geirha> the client will encrypt a message using the server's host key. And such an encrypted message can only be decrypted using the secret key
<geirha> the client sends that encrypted message to the server, and waits for the server to decrypt it and send it back. That way the client knows the server is who it claims to be
<tester> how to encrypt those key file using passphrase and ....how to use it from client
<geirha> ... are you asking how to set up public key authentication?
<tester> no ...... the key files generated through passphrase.... i think you are also correct....
<tester> when i do    -----      sftp 192.168.62.129 it gives me warning
<tester> Warning: Permanently added '192.168.62.129' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<geirha> Yes, but only the first time
<tester> can i control this
<geirha> what do you mean?
<tester> it added me automatically.....you said i can check for the correct server
<geirha> Ah, well in your case it is configured to just accept the host key if it doesn't have it already
<tester> geirha : while doing sftp it landed me directly as Root @ /root........wat can i do to do it as i want ?
<geirha> you mean you want to start in a different directory?
<geirha> sftp user@ip:/other/dir
<tester> yaah and also as another user....
<geirha> right
<tester> i did   sftp root@ip: /home/tester
<tester> but igot..... Fetching /root/ to /home/tester/root             Cannot download non-regular file: /root/
<geirha> you added a space
<geirha> sftp user@ip:/path/here
<tester> how can i create different SFTP / rooted directory for different users calling from diff. IPs
<geirha> that has to be one word
<geirha> That I'm afraid is out of my league
<tester> yaah the space made the difference....thanks
<geirha> There's something called scponly that can limit users to a directory iirc.
<geirha> I don't think you can limit by ip though
<tester> when i do .... ssh -X ip ......... it says New release 'natty' available. then goes to prompt....
<tester> do i'v to download it first
<tester> ok...... so the logins i made....were they as anonymous ?
<geirha> No, with ssh you must log in as a particual user
<geirha> if you don't provide a username to the ssh, sftp or scp command, it uses the same username as you're using on the client
<tester> oh i see....
<geirha> !scponly
<ubot2> Factoid 'scponly' not found
<geirha> meh, worth a shot
<tester> ok...
<tester> so this whole session is the full tutorial for SSH and SFTP.... thanks to Geirha
<tester> goodbye geirha...
<sw0rdfish> hi, did the old version ubuntu 8.10 or 9.10 live CD have stuff like smartctl or gparted installed?
<mh0> pretty sure it did
<mh0> sw0rdfish: ^
<sw0rdfish> awww :(
<sw0rdfish> well I wish I had tried it.
<sw0rdfish> but anyhow the dumb bish took back her laptop, I doesn't have to waste my time on it.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-23
<wilee-nilee>  /j #ubuntuforums
<s-fox> Hello :)
<jobinar> Hi!
<jobinar> I m a moderately new user to Ubuntu, and am interested in finding out new things in it
<jobinar> Can anyone tell me which file gets changed when I do a sudo apt-get update?
<jobinar> I mean I want to know where is the list of all the softwares in my system....
<jobinar> Any help appreciated!
<bioterror> it's /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<bioterror> and /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin
<jobinar> Thanks a lot bioterror!!!
<jobinar> I am not able to read the contents fo the file. It seems to be a binary file
<jobinar> Can I in anyway read this?
<jobinar> Or is there a text version available?
<bioterror> you want to list all the stuff you have installed?
<jobinar> no
<bioterror> what you are after?
<jobinar>  I came to know that is here /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jobinar> I want to know where are "all" the softwares availble for download kept on my system...
<jobinar> for some foolish reasons u can say
<bioterror> files you have used for installing programs?
<bioterror> I'm trying to understand what you're after
<jobinar> no buddy, I mean, when I type the name of a software not installed on my system, it comes to know that it is not installed but there is software by that name?
<jobinar> how does it come to know this?
<jobinar> Hope u got my intention
<bioterror> yes, when you type a command in shell, it tells you command not found, but you can install it
<bioterror> like htop, for example
<jobinar> ya
<jobinrv> sorry for the interruption, my connection got reset
<bioterror> it's a bash script, I assume
<jobinrv> is the list of files not stored anywhere on my system, then?
<jobinrv> like the list of softwares installed on my system....
<Amijai> i cannot log in to my GTalk accounts on precise
<Amijai> claimes the password is incorrect, although I know for a fact it's correct!
<Amijai> jobinrv: what was your question? I just got here
<jobinrv> i wanted to know where is the list of all the softwares available for download stored on my system...
<jobinrv> the way   /var/lib/dpkg/status stores the list of installed softwares
<Amijai> I don't think you can vrowse the list
<Amijai> is in a tar.gz file
<Amijai> what are you looking for exactly?
<jobinrv> i just want to know how does the shell come to know that there is no software installed on my PC named "XYZ", when i type XYZ but it knows that it is a software
<bioterror> jobinrv, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommandNotFoundMagic
<Amijai> you could install apt-file to figure out which package holds a certain file
<jobinrv> i just want to know this for some silly reason
<bioterror> jobinrv, I gave you what you're looking for ;)
<jobinrv> thanks bioterror, will check it in a moment
<Amijai> I am no Ubuntu developer, but I guess it has to do with the updatedb mechanism
<Amijai> it compares the installed package list with the last list it got from apt-get update
<jobinrv> Thanks bioterror, Amijai! Got it!
<bioterror> /usr/lib64/python2.7/dist-packages/CommandNotFound/CommandNotFound.py
<jobinrv> \m/
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/command-not-found
<Petskull> I want to reach files on a USB drive (always on/connected) via ftp.  I tried 'ln -ds <path_usb>' to make symlinks, but they don't show up in the ftp.  Then, of course, ln -d to a usb drive failed.  Any ideas?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-24
<dj__> hi guys
<dj__> im trying to work out how to mount my nas
<dj__> i can connect using smb://<ip address>
<dj__> but dont know how to mount it
<tdn> At this bug report, I am asked to chroot into my old rootfs and do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade. However, I am unsure what is needed in order to make a working chroot. Can you help me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003309
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1003309 in linux "Boot fails after installing updates, error: “cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available"" [High,Confirmed]
<Geo|Android> I somehow broke unity. When I log in nothing loads. I only see my desktop background. I am able to get a terminal up with ctrl alt t. How do I safely uninstall and reinstall unity?
<geirha> Geo|Android: Depends if it's a user setting it breaks on, or if you've overwritten some important files as root
<Geo|Android> I was not in root, I was changing the color of the dash with ccsm.
<geirha> Geo|Android: Try logging in with the guest user, see if it loads there
<Geo|Android> Then I did an update and rebooted.
<Geo|Android> Is there a keyboard shortcut to log out? Or something I can type in the terminal?
<geirha> gnome-session-quit --logout
<Geo|Android> Unity loads just fine as guest
<philipballew> unity --reset should work to reset unity iirc
<Geo|Android> Unity panel service no process foind
<Geo|Android> Found* excuse my phone typos
<philipballew> did you disable unity in ccsm?
<Geo|Android> No. I was trying to change the color of the dash but it just changed back after I closed ccsm every time so I gave up
<Geo|Android> I found an article that said this is a common error when you play with ccsm. There is a how to, going to follow it now.
<philipballew> nice!
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-25
<Zlycher> Where is a good place to start learning about Terminal?
<escott> Zlycher, man pages? unix in a nutshell
<Zlycher> Okay sweet thanks
<stlsaint>  /window 31
<IAmNotThatGuy> Lol
<IAmNotThatGuy> Stlsaint. Did you mean "windoze" ? :P
<stlsaint> no :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> He he
<Unit193> http://niklas.laxstrom.name/page/eng/irssi that may help...
<raubvogel> How can I find out which device grub thinks it was installed to?
<bioterror> check /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bioterror> that's where it checks it out
<raubvogel> bioterror: Thanks. Right now I am dist-upgrading a machine and got this: http://pastie.org/private/g4q677aemhwcqsx199mng
<bioterror> you want to install it on /dev/sda
<bioterror> no numbers
<bioterror> just plain SDA
<raubvogel> bioterror: Coolness. /boot/grub/grub.cfg was giving me loads of uuids, which makes me understand why it was bitching
<bioterror> you will probably get a new more reasonable config file ;)
<raubvogel> That is always an improvement :)
<raubvogel> Fingers crossed while it reboots
<raubvogel> it's back :)
<raubvogel> bioterror: danke!
<tats> hi
<tats> i'm trying to install ubuntu as a dual boot on a pc with windows xp installed
<tats> i ran the installation cd (ubuntu alternate on usb stick) but on the partition step i can't resize the ntfs partition
<tats> how can I resize the ntfs partition (make it smaller) so as to create a partition for linux?
<bioterror> use gparted?
<escott> tats, when you boot the livecd you can choose to "try ubuntu" and use gparted there
<tats> escott: the livecd is not the same as the installation cd i guess
<tats> cause i didn't see that option
<geirha> They are the same
<geirha> Anyway, which option did you choose at the partitioning step?
<tats> manual
<geirha> It should be possible to slide on the figures representing your harddrive and its partition... though I haven't tried the 12.04 installer yet
<tats> geirha: i didn't see an option "try ubuntu"
<geirha> the menu is hidden now. When there's a purple screen with a keyboard = human icon, you can hit a key on your keyboard to get the menu
<geirha> Hm... or strike that
<geirha> Just booted the 12.04 iso in a VM, you get the choice at the very first step of the installer, where you choose language and then you can click on "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu"
<tats> let me check once again
<tats> nope
<tats> i don't have the "Try ubuntu" option
<tats> maybe because I'm using the alternate version
<geirha> what is the first option you're greated with?
<tats> "Install Ubuntu"
<escott> tats, yeah the alternate installer is just the debian installer so there is no gui
<tats> i see
<geirha> Oh! sorry, I missed that you said the alternative iso earlier
<escott> tats, you could probably ctrl-alt-f1 but i dont know how to resize from the cli parted
<geirha> I'd consider just resizing it from windows
<tats> geirha: yeah that's what i think would be best
<geirha> just leave some unpartitioned space behind, and let ubuntu grab that
<tats> is there a standard program on winxp to use for that? on windows xp?
<geirha> I think so. Disk Management or something like that
<tats> what is the difference between the standard ubuntu and the alternate? my friend recommended me to use alternate, i don't know why
<tats> maybe i should use the standard install it would make everything much easier
<escott> tats, alternate is no gui and supports raid/lvm and more exotic setups
<tats> escott: ah ok, i understand now... it's because i want to use lvm
<zeidoz> \o
<zeidoz> any ideas why i couldn't cat a file with 777 permissions?
<zeidoz> hmmm, i have an idea
<zeidoz> nope, didn't do it
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-26
<_Zexanima_> Hello o/
<escott> yes
<Culiforge> can I get some help with nfs here or should I go to #linux-nfs?
<escott> #ubuntu usually has a bit more traffic
<Culiforge> escott: righto, thanks
<imaubuntunoob> hello guys. i have a problem login in.. the password is correct, but i can't login. login manager is always presented to me everytime i keyed in the correct password. how do i fix this?
<escott> imaubuntunoob, if you cant get the password you can boot the recovery option and run "passwd username" to reset it. when grub comes up at boot hit shift and select the recovery option
<imaubuntunoob> the password is correct
<imaubuntunoob> i can do root stuffs after key in the password  (i can login as a guest)
<escott> imaubuntunoob, are you sure its not gnome-keyring asking for your keyring password when you login?
<escott> also how can guest use sudo?
<imaubuntunoob> i don't know. i just can.
<imaubuntunoob> i can do update without problem after login into a guest account
<escott> imaubuntunoob, so you login as guest and type sudo echo success -- put in whose password -- and it prints "success"?!?!?!
<escott> imaubuntunoob, ubdate-manager working might be normal as thats handled by policykitd
<imaubuntunoob> no. i go to "software up to date" to check for update. and then i asked for my password. and i can update without problem
<escott> alright so what error message does the login manager give you
<imaubuntunoob> no error. i can hear a error sound. but then no error message is given.. so i don't know what's the problem
<imaubuntunoob> after googling for this past 2 weeks, some people said the problem is caused by lightdm or gdm, whatever it is.
<escott> imaubuntunoob, i suspect its not an error sound. i think its verifying the password, starting the session, and then for some reason the session immediately crashes and dumps you back to a login
<imaubuntunoob> i tried removing lightdm (or gdm, idk which one) and this problem persists. for two whole weeks. i have no choice but to use my win7
<imaubuntunoob> so how do i fix this?
<imaubuntunoob> i know this is doable.
<imaubuntunoob> but the question is how. i don't have any expertise in linux/ubuntu. i always google for things that i don't know.
<escott> imaubuntunoob, there are files in .config that control your unity settings. in particular things like ccsm settings. if those are out of whack then your gui might crash as soon as it starts. ctrl-alt-f1 login to a tty and then mv .config .config.bak
<imaubuntunoob> what's tty?
<escott> imaubuntunoob, what you see when you ctrl-alt-f1
<escott> imaubuntunoob, there might also be some directories like .compiz but i dont use unity so i dont know as well
<wij> hi, since installing 12.04 I do not get any sound in Gnome Subtitle Editor
<wij> I already checked if gstreamer was installed, and it was
<wij> so any help would be appreciated since editing subtitles without sound is a bit difficult :-)
<geirha> wij: Just read lips
<geirha> ;P
<wij> i tried ;-)
<geirha> Open the sound settings, check the output tab, try all outputs if there are more than one, and unmute them.
<geirha> Check the applications tab, there should be an entry for the subtitle program there (when it's running)
<wij> i have 3 outputs: speakers, Headphones and HDMI/displayport
<wij> first two tested just fine
<wij> 3rd did not
<geirha> what's connected via hdmi?
<wij> and even with gnome subs running it does not show in the applications tab of sound settings
<wij> via HDMI? nothing I guess
<geirha> oh. the hdmi only shows up if I connect something via the hdmi port here, but nevermind, sound's working, but gnome subs apparently does not register with pulseaudio
<geirha> I'm installing it. I'll see if I can reproduce
<wij> great!
<geirha> Hm. What do I do to test it? ^^
<wij> well i was trying to sync subs for 'the wedding planner' :-)
<geirha> Figured it out. Clicked the new button, then Video -> open
<geirha> as soon as it loaded the video, gnome subtitles appeared in the sound setting applications tab, and I got sound
<wij> sounds good ;-)
<wij> so, something wrong with my pulseaudio installation?
<geirha> let's try this:  close gnome subtitles, open a terminal and run  «pkill pulseaudio», wait for pulseaduio to restart (look at the sound icon at the top panel), start gnome subtitles
<geirha> For me at least, pulseaudio sometimes "chokes" and doesn't work quite; restarting it usually gets things working again.
<wij> no change ((
<wij> vlc media player shows up in pulseaudio app tab
<geirha> Hm. Could it be you have some old gnome subtitle settings? they might be messing up something
<geirha> i.e. did you keep an old homedir when you installed 12.04?
<wij> how can i check that
<geirha> Switch to the guest user and see if it gives you sound there
<geirha> the guest user will have zero initial config
<geirha> well you didn't have to log out ...
<wij> djeez, i logged out (( boy oh boy, give me a sec here
<wij> i did a complete reformat and reinstall going to 12/04
<wij> so should be pretty clean
<geirha> Hm. Odd.
<geirha> Open a terminal and run gnome-subtitles from there. It might output some error/warning messages there
<wij> did that, and it's running, but no messages in the terminal
<geirha> not even when you load and start a video?
<wij> aha
<wij> can i copy paste in this thing?
<geirha> use a pastebin
<geirha> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wij> a what?
<wij> ah
<wij> how does that work actually? i need an account for that?
<geirha> oh, forgot about that, use http://pastebin.com instead then
<wij> eum, i did, and now i have text in numbered lines... now what?
<geirha> paste the url
<geirha> you should have pastebin.com/<some random letters and numbers>
<wij> right
<wij> http://pastebin.com/3gpC27ia
<geirha> Aha, it lacks a codec for ac3
<wij> can i install that via synaptec
<geirha> Why does everyone use synaptic?
<geirha> but yes, you can install it from synaptic too; just not sure which package it is... yet
<wij> i have the libavcodec53 installed
<wij> and that should support ac3
<geirha> Open the software center and search for «gstreamer ffmpeg»
<geirha> Ah, found the package name,  gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<geirha> according to its description, it has ac3 codec
<wij> that's installed too, i already reinstalled i, to no avail
<geirha> Hm. Install all the gstreamer0.10-plugins-* packages
<geirha> the ugly one also claims it has AC-3
<wij> is it important if i use software center or synaptic?
<geirha> I don't get why there has to be so absurdly many audio and video codecs
<geirha> No, they can both be used to install any package
<wilee-nilee> geirha, you are going about it in a backwards way is why
<geirha> I am?
<wij> ok thats done
<wij> no lets try again
<wilee-nilee> the codecs you need are in the retricted-extras   a vlc install has most and a couple of medibuntu for dvd's
<wilee-nilee> unless you are trying to run something out of any regualr use
<wij> well, i dont know what did it, but it works now :-)
<geirha> Yeah, that's true, ubuntu-restricted-extras would probably have installed them too.
<wilee-nilee> restricted-extras sorry
<wij> so I'm happy
<wij> no more message about 'don't know how to handle ac3'
<wij> whats ubuntu-restricted-extras
<geirha> gnome-subtitles should've poped up a dialog box saying what codec you were missing
<geirha> might be worth a bug report
<wilee-nilee> wij, a codec pack and ms fonts and flash
<geirha> wij: ubuntu-restricted-extras installs a bunch of non-free packages that are commonly used
<wij> aha, is that worth installing anyway?
<geirha> by non-free, I mean restricted license, not that it costs money
<wilee-nilee> wij, that is what you should of started with
<wij> oops
<geirha> yes, I always install it
<wilee-nilee> easy mistake though. :)
<wij> if i install it now, does it work together with what i just installed?
<wij> or do i need to uninstall the gstream packages first
<geirha> yes, the package itself doesn't contain anything to note; it just depends on a bunch of packages
<geirha> so when you install it, all the packages it depends on will be isntalled too; the ones that aren't already installed
<wij> ok
<wij> thanks a lot geirha ans wilee-nilee!!
<wilee-nilee> np
<geirha> :)
<wij> later! bye
 * geirha goes back to hacking into banks
<geirha> (in a game)
<tats> hi, i have a question about configuring lvm on ubuntu
<tats> i'm following this tutorial: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/10/how-to-install-ubuntu-11-04-on-an-encrypted-lvm-file-system
<tats> what i don't understand is when it comes to creating the logical volumes on my encrypted partition
<tats> the tutorial suggests to allocate 5G for /, 2G for swap and 10G for home... but that makes up for only 17G
<tats> my HD has 80G, so what will happen with the 63G left? how can I access them?
<geirha> You can create another partition with it, or just give it all to /home
<tats> geirha: good, thanks!
<geirha> 5G seems a bit small for / though
<geirha> I'd go with at least 10G
<geirha> 5G Will suffice for installing Ubuntu, but if you install alot of packages, you'll soon fill it up
<tats> geirha: thanks
<XX> does anyone know how i can access files put on my network ?
<sandyd> XX: are you using windows 7 homegroups?
<XX> what does it mean
<XX> :x
<sandyd> XX: what OS are you sharing from
<XX> well my roomate has windows 7
<XX> ive got ubuntu
<sandyd> Check if hes sharing using homegroups. If he is, you won't be able to access any shared files on his computer.
<geirha> windows 7 introduced a new proprietary protocol?
<XX> how can i check if he is using homegorups
<sandyd> Its been here for a while
<sandyd> lemme check
<XX> and how can i remedy this situation
<sandyd> Right click on his network conenctions thingy and go to "Open network and sharing center"
<sandyd> On the left side, it should have a link to homegroups
<sandyd> It should tell you whether the computer is in a homegroup or not.
<XX> will do
<XX> yes it says
<XX> Homegroup: joined
<sandyd> Then sharing wont't work.
<sandyd> How to disable it, I have no idea.
<sandyd> I was already using Ubuntu before Windows 7 came out, so...
<XX> :c
<XX> your help was very much appreciated though :D
<XX> thanks at least i know whats wrong
<pointydrip> hello all, I am experiencing a bug in nautilus where none of the nautilus buttons work with mouse input. Keyboard input works and if I mess around enough I am able to get normal mouse input temporarily...no more than a few seconds though...for the most part I cannot use my mouse. I have gone through hardware troubleshooting definitely not the hardware. Unfortunately this is my only computer and navigating the forums is
<sandyd> XX: Wait.
<sandyd> XX: i have it.
<XX> mkay :D
<XX> awesome!
<sandyd> XX: first, disconenct from the homegroup.
<XX> his pc or mine?
<sandyd> XX: your pc is running Ubuntu. Doesn't have homegroups
<XX> oh
<XX> how do i dc from homegroup
<XX> and will this affect my windows partition sharing?
<sandyd> That, I have no idea. I only figured out how to work it after disabling homegroups.
<sandyd> You can reshare it.
<XX> oh okay continue then :p
<sandyd> If you want to share anything on windows 7 (after disabling homegroups), right click on the folder
<sandyd> Select properties
<sandyd> Go to sharing
<sandyd> Then, go to advanced sharing, and click "share this folder"
<XX> how do i get it from ubuntu ? :x
<geirha> pointydrip: So have you tried the mouse with another computer or OS?
<sandyd> Click permissions, and set the ones that you want. Their self explanatory, so i'm not going to bother
<sandyd> Click ok, save, yadayadayada.
<pointydrip> geirha: ya it works fine...hardware is not the issue
<sandyd> Right click on My Computer
<geirha> pointydrip: ok, so it works fine in other programs, just not nautilus?
<sandyd> Select properties -> Advanced System settings
<sandyd> Type in some kind of computer description and click change
<sandyd> Type in a computer name, and change the workgroup to something more reasonable than WORKGROUP
<sandyd> click OK, OK, and restart when it asks you to.
<geirha> pointydrip: I'd look at ~/.xsession-errors  nautilus might be logging some error messages there
<sandyd> Now, you can access the shares from ubuntu via the network folder
<pointydrip> geihra: no sorry i guess it's gnome as well (correct me if I'm wrong) the nav bars on top and bottom also have similar behavior
<geirha> top and bottom? So you're using 10.04?
<pointydrip> ya
<XX> omg  thank you sandyd
<XX> A LOT
<geirha> pointydrip: Is it a laptop with a touchpad?
<pointydrip> geirha: no desktop usb mouse/keyboard
<sandyd> XX: Your Welcome. If it doesn't work, and you just want to revert, just go back to the homegroups screen:P
<sandyd> and enable it again.
<geirha> pointydrip: Hm. Curious.
<geirha> pointydrip: I'd try to rule out user settings first. If you switch to the guest user, or create a new user and switch to that user, does the mouse work there?
<XX> lol will do sandyd ^_^
<pointydrip> geirha: k i'll try...actually how to I access IRC from the terminal...it would make getting back to this room alot easier...
<geirha> pointydrip: Install the irssi package, then in a terminal, run:   screen irssi
<geirha> then /connect ubuntu
<pointydrip> geirha: k thx..brb
<pointydrip> geirha: I have not managed to get into another profile...but I logged back in in safe mode
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-05-27
<ScottyK> greetings! I've got a notebook dualbooting Win7 and Kubuntu 12.04. I want to try Ubuntu 12.04. Can I triple boot, or is there a way to use the Kubuntu to log into Ubuntu?
<sandyd> ScottyK: Install ubuntu-desktop
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: hey
<bodhizazen> 'lo stlsaint
<root> hey all
<thewrath> anyone home?
<bioterror> I just came
<thewrath> hey bioterror
<thewrath> say i am running my own web server but not my own mail server that being said i want to register a domain and have it think back to me but also want email any suggestions?
<thewrath> or does anyone have any suggestions
<Sidewinder> !rootirc | thewrath
<ubot2> thewrath: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<thewrath> hello all
<thewrath> hey
<thewrath> hello all
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-20
<bodhi_zazen> zup ?
<Jez> Hello.
<Jez> Having fun trying to compile drivers.  Auto-apt has not been very helpful so far.
<Jez> It cannot seem to actually install the packages it finds.
<Unit193> Not sure the program does what you think it does, but have you checked software-properties-gtk for "Additional Drivers"?  What card do you have?
<Jez> The on board wireless card is Broadcom 4011.
<Jez> I haven't looked at the Sound Card yet.
<Unit193> Not seen the 4011 at all, mostly been 43xx ones.  You have the kernel headers, you'll at least need those.
<kristian-aalborg> cheers
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, hi
<kristian-aalborg> I've been away from messing around with Ubuntu that I can't remember how to check if a piece of hardware is supported by a given version
<Unit193> Depends on the hardware, but I generally find google helpful.  That will normally link to askubuntu or a forum post.
<Unit193> !friendly
<Unit193> Bah...
<Unit193> http://friendly.ubuntu.com, anyway...
<Jez> Sorry, double checking my PCI list.
<Jez> I'll check that out, thank you.  Having looked at the list, it's a 4311, not 4011.  Doh.
<Jez> Got the wl driver tarball from the broadcom website, unwrapped it, but can't make the makefile because I don't have the asm/system.h file.
<Jez> I understand auto-apt finds the packages it's and I thought it could install one of them.
<Jez> But that seems to an incorrect think.  Anyway, I shall check that link.
<kristian-aalborg> hi Unit193
<kristian-aalborg> it's the infamous Atom N2600/GMA3600 Cedarview chip
<Unit193> !bcm | Jez Not too hard, normally.
<ubot93> Jez Not too hard, normally.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Unit193> I have one of those.
<Jez> Is there a way to run the make command using the GUI?
<Jez> The Terminal cannot resolve the wget command for the driver tarball on launchpad. :(
<Unit193> Just install firmware-b43-installer ?
<Jez> Did that, mounted it and it didn't seem to work.  Then I listed my cards in the network tool, I think it was.
<Jez> And it said it used the wl driver.
<Jez> Which is what I've been trying to compile all weekend and running to the missing header file problem.
<Jez> I'm using an external Asus RT2500 instead, but the signal keeps dropping.  So I have to disable it and then turn it back to reconnect.
<Jez> Which is annoying.
<Jez_> Like that.
<Jez__> Good night folks.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-21
<DanChapman> afternoon peeps
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-22
<blebaford> Hey guys I'm trying to change the names of the default home subdirectories. I edited ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs, but my files don't show up on the desktop when I put them in my new desktop folder. Maybe there's another file I have to edit?
<blebaford> exit
<Jez> Hello.  How do I get my Command Line to actually sync with the GUI?
<Jez> I make a directory in the command line, nothing appears in GUI.
<Jez> I try to go to a folder in my GUI home folder from Command Line, it says it doesn't exist.
<Jez> I'm confused.
<Jez> Guess Wednesdays are a bad time to ask questions.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-23
<stacky> can someone plz help me
<stacky> in solving this error
<stacky> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5633220
<geirha> you apparently have a syntax error in /etc/apache2/conf.d/torrus-apache2.conf
<stacky> geirha: but i didn't even touch that file
<geirha> Could it have been around from a previous install of that package?
<geirha> Anyway, if you want the default config for that package, I'd try purging it first, then install
<stacky> geirha: I already tried that... but even after purging and reinstalling
<stacky> the error is the sam
<stacky> *same
<geirha> Hm. Check if that particular file disappears after purging. Might be a bug in the packaging there
<stacky> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5633268
<stacky> any idea on this ?
<geirha> same error as apt-get found
<geirha> What does this output?  sudo apt-get remove --purge torrus-apache2; ls -l /etc/apache2/conf.d/torrus-apache2.conf
<stacky> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5633288
<stacky> this is the output
<geirha> so purging it does remove that file, then the package must contain a broken configfile
<stacky> geirha: so what am i supposed to do ?
<geirha> you've run that apt-get command before, right?
<geirha> If not, try installing it again now
<geirha> If you get the same error, I think you're best approach will be to report it as a bug
<geirha> s/you're/your/
<stacky> geirha:
<stacky> apache worked :)
<stacky> no errors this time :)
<stacky> thank you so much :)
<geirha> ok, you probably purged the wrong package last time you tried, then
<umar185> Required plugin could not be found  Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder
<umar185> is the error i get when trying to play mp3 files on
<umar185> rhythm music player
<umar185> rhythmbox mosic player
<umar185> how do i solve it ?
<umar185> i was able to install once properly,OS is ubuntu 12.01 LTS on a live cd.
<umar185_> http://pastebin.com/Jafsu8qp Please help me.
<paulus> hi chat room persons. i just installed ubuntu on a new hard drive, and that drive runs ubuntu when connected to my old computer, but not the new computer, where i need it to run. can anyone help me figure this out?
<geirha> how is it connected, and what happens instead?
<paulus> when i connected the new internal hard drive to the old computer it was by the same cables for its own hard drive. in other words i opened up the old computer and replaced the old hard drive with the new one.
<paulus> after installing ubuntu on it by liveUSB, i tested and found that the ubuntu OS works fine (its what im using now)
<paulus> when i plugged that hard drive back in to my new computer, it would display the purple ubuntu screen, and as soon as it finished loading it would crash
<paulus> didn't even get to the username login screen
<geirha> Hm. How does it crash?
<paulus> the computer stays on, but it stops sending a signal to the monitor.
<geirha> Does anything happen if you hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 at that point?
<paulus> no
<paulus> of note, the new computer in question was unable to install ubuntu by liveUSB, live DVD, or liveSD. i had to take out the hard drive and put it in another computer to even install it.
<geirha> Hm. How did they fail
<paulus> the same it would crash after the loading screen. i couldn't run linux off the liveusb and i couldnt install it.
<paulus> but it would install windows7 from the microsoft dvd
<geirha> sounds like an issue with the graphics card drivers, which triggers when X starts
<geirha> have you tried booting in recovery mode?
<paulus> still nothing.
<geirha> black screen even in recovery mode? Hm. Can't say I've encountered that
<paulus> would i have to replace the graphics card drivers?
<paulus> how does that work?
<geirha> Maybe someone else in here have some clues about what the issue could be. Though it might be an idea to put it as a question at askubuntu or the forums
<geirha> paulus: Even with problematic graphic card drivers, I'd expect recovery mode to boot
<paulus> that's weird. i guess ill ask elsewhere. can you link me to the forums?
<geirha> http://askubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org
<geirha> I think askubuntu has more people now adays
<paulus> awesome well thank you and wish me luck
<Phryq> hey, anyone wanna help me connect my bluetooth headphones to my ubuntu?
<Phryq> It detects my phone, as well as my neighbours things, but never my headphones.
<Phryq> Maybe if I upgrade to ubuntu 13 it might work?
<Guest30636> hello, im having problem with the software-center, it stopped working, i tried it with the terminal and it shows me an error of translation
<geirha> does it work if you run it like this?    LANGUAGE=en LANG=C sofware-center
<Guest30636> no, i tried changing my language to english but didnt work
<Guest30636> it shows this
<Guest30636> LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Translation has an invalid value 'I-->D' for default text direction.  Defaulting to left-to-right
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-24
<Phryq> hey, a couple weeks ago I tried upgrading my Ubuntu to 13.04 and my computer died part way. Now when I try to do the upgrade, I get an error halfway that there are no upgrades. I'm wondering if it half upgraded and now the OS is confused about which version it is
<morten771> could be perhaps
<Phryq> any way to fix it?
<Phryq> I just ignored it before, but since my last update today virtualbox has stopped working (I uninstalled thinking a new install would fix it but it won't allow me to re-install). During the upgrade I was giving an error related to virtualbox not being able to update.
<Phryq> so I'm thinking if I just upgrade to 13, it will fix this problem (and maybe a couple other bugs
<Phryq> )
<morten771> I'm not good at these things. I'm a newbie myself
<holstein> Phryq: well, keep in mind what has happened.. this is not something that there is necessarily a quick fix for
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   if it stopped, then lsb_release -a
<holstein> Phryq: are you on the machine? can you open a terminal? or tty?
<holstein> what Unit193 suggested was where i was going...
<Unit193> Check /etc/apt/sources.list as well.
<Phryq> ya
<Phryq> tty?
<holstein> !tty
<ubot93> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> Phryq: if you *can* open a terminal, then you can just do that, and not do tty..
<Phryq> ah, but I learned about TTY, neato. I got a terminal open on the same machine I'm having the problem with.
<Unit193> sudo dpkg --configure -a  may be needed.
<Phryq> I'm running  sudo apt-get update, I thought I'd just updated but it seems to be doing more.
<geirha> that only updates the package lists
<Phryq> ah, well I've typed all 3 of those commands. No errors
<holstein> !pastebin | Phryq
<ubot93> Phryq: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> Phryq: you can run lsb_release -a and share that ouput
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/7954345
<holstein> Phryq: as that states, you are on 12.10
<Phryq> would upgrading from terminal work better than using the gui?
<holstein> Phryq: doesnt matter. both should be fine.. what do i suggest? plan for failure.. backup all data, and try an upgrade (if you prefer) and if that fails, do a fresh install
<Phryq> damn. Tomorrow I will have to buy an external hard drive case to backup my stuff
<Phryq> ok, thanks guys
<holstein> Phryq: the hard drive you are using *will* faile.. its just a matter of when
<Phryq> good night!
<Phryq> the problem is with the OS though, not the hard drive, right?
<holstein> Phryq: the problem is with neither
<Phryq> what do you mean?
<holstein> Phryq: you interrupted a large system upgrade.. and it seems there is no problem
<Phryq> ah yes, that's what I meant. Fresh install and everything is fine
<holstein> Phryq: you just need to decide what you want to do, and make it happen... i suggest the backup since that hard drive *will* fail (as they all will)
<holstein> Phryq: everything looks fine now.. you could try an upgrade and let it properly complete
<Phryq> it won't upgrade; that's my problem
<Phryq> I will back up and do a fresh install of 13
<holstein> Phryq: you said you had interrupted it, correct?
<Phryq> ya
<holstein> Phryq: then, it would have.. and still may..
<Phryq> and since I interupted it a couple weeks ago, it will not upgrade
<holstein> Phryq: have you tried via commandline?
<Phryq> no
<Phryq> how do I do it with commandline?
<Phryq> it might work better through command line?
<holstein> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/03/upgrade-to-ubuntu-13-04-from-12-10-in-ubuntu-via-software-updater/
<holstein> !better | Phryq
<ubot93> Phryq: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<holstein> Phryq: if you haver 'broken the system, then you might need to take special efforts to get it fixed
<Phryq> ok, but I mean the GUI is not working; there is a possibility the command line might?
<holstein> it would be better to have not interrupte it.. but im sure you can sort it out
<Phryq> how do I upgrade with command line?
<holstein> Phryq: can you open the link i gave?
<Phryq> yes, didn't see it at first; thankyou
<Phryq> "After running the above commands and finish updating your system, press Ctrl – F2 on your keyboard to open run command" I don't understand
<holstein> Phryq: cool.. just ignore that then, and try http://linuxg.net/update-from-ubuntu-12-10-to-ubuntu-13-04-by-terminal/
<morten771> ctrl-F2 shuold open a small dialogbox where you can write a command to run
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/7954445
<Phryq> ctrl-F2 doesn't seem to be working for me, but no matter, I'll go with that new link. I pasted the output of the terminal command there
<morten771> if your keyboard have a special [Fn] key then perhaps you have tro press that for the [F2] key to work normally.
<Phryq> nope, but it does change the screen brightness for me! haha
<holstein> Phryq: there are several options there.. manually editing the sources should force a fix to whatever is going on.. what would i do? backup my data and fresh install
<Phryq> anyway, I gtg to bed
<morten771> and wait... isn't it Alt-F2 that is run...? oh yeah it is. not ctrl-f2
<Phryq> ah, that's why
<holstein> Phryq: if you are in a hurrry, i would come back when you have about 5 hours
<Phryq> Good idea
<Phryq> I'll do a re-install tomorrow.
<Phryq> 'night
<holstein> Phryq: i typically backup and just fresh install.. i can do a fresh install in like 15 miutes
<holstein> with upgrades, i find, best case, they only take 4 hours or so, and nothing breaks...
<morten771> will this make a perfect partition bakup:  "sudo dd if=/dev/sda7 of=/media/myusbdisk/bakup.img" (and if I want to access a file on it "sudo mount -ro loop /media/myusbdisk/bakup.img /mnt" (if my / is at sda7) ?
<holstein> and, you need to have your data backed up anyway
<morten771> and can I copy the image back to a real partition with dd on another harddisk if the one I have breaks?
<holstein> morten771: i use clonezilla
<holstein> also, i manually backup data that is mission critical to several locations
<morten771> well... I thought it would be nice to have a backup that doesn't need a special backup program to be used
<holstein> morten771: clonezilla is just running those commands for me
<holstein> morten771: there are differnt backup gui's that just backup data.. and dont require anything
<morten771> I want a backup that I can restore the partition to how it was, and don't have to reinstall the os manually first. even if this harddisk I have breaks. (But I still want to be able to access the individual files too if I accicently delete a file or so)
<morten771> aha ok som clonezilla is more like a gui to the dd then. ok.
<holstein> morten771: i use clonezilla for that, since it does all of those commands for me
<morten771> aha
<holstein> morten771: but, im sure you can dd it manually.. i just personally havent done that
<morten771> if I restore a bakup to a new disk, can I (after making the partition of right size) restore this partition bakup to say /dev/sda1 (instead of where it used to be)?
<holstein> morten771: well, in theory, its all open, so anything is possible
<holstein> i typically just clone the whole OS
<morten771> ok
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-25
<me> Hi
<Guest40410> how can I run an executable in sandbox ?
<holstein> Guest40410: what executable? what sandbox?
<Guest40410> I need to run a program that I'm not sure about it's safety. I need a software to a technique that ensure that the program doesn't change the state of my operating system and my data.
<Guest40410> software 'or' a technique
<holstein> Guest40410: if im not sure, i dont run it.. what program? what sandbox?
<holstein> Guest40410: i would argue, a live CD is a type of sandbox
<Guest40410> sandbox technology exist in softwares on operating system
<holstein> Guest40410: sure
<holstein> Guest40410: what are you trying to do? the live CD wont work for you?
<Guest40410> sandboxie for example, it is a software for windows
<holstein> !chroot
<ubot93> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<holstein> Guest40410: will a live CD not work?
<Guest40410> yeah, I knew about chroot, I can even create a new user, and run the program with that user
<Guest40410> but this ensure file system security
<holstein> Guest40410: what would i do?
<Guest40410> how about other aspects of it ?
<holstein> Guest40410: remove the hard driver if i was that concerned, and run it from a live CD
<holstein> Guest40410: will a live CD not work?
<holstein> Guest40410: virtualbox install with a snapshot?
<holstein> Guest40410: a chroot?
<Guest40410> LiveCD works, I can even use virtual machines, but I want a way which is convenient, non resource intensive and quick.
<holstein> Guest40410: do you want safe? of convenient?
<holstein> or*
<Guest40410> both :-)
<holstein> Guest40410: the ways above are isolated
<Guest40410> those are hardcore
<holstein> might want to try http://www.docker.io/
<holstein> Guest40410: i dont think a live CD is hard core
<holstein> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/37396/docker-containers-made-easy-las-s27e01/
<Guest40410> yeah that's cool.
<Guest40410> it a virtual environment management tool, isn't?
<holstein> Guest40410: its a sandbox.. a jail..
<Guest40410> I think chroot or running under another user works for me.
<holstein> Guest40410: think?
<holstein> the other user will only isolate certain things.. and might be exploitable
<holstein> Guest40410: what would i do? live CD... what do i think would work? docker or chroot
<Guest40410> but there is a linux software 'arkose', which is exactly what I want. but it has bugs under ubuntu 13.04
<holstein> Guest40410: ?
<holstein> Guest40410: so, install 12.04.. or deal with or fix the bugs.. or use one of the other options
<holstein> wont hurt to try docker
<Guest40410> thanks for the tips :-)
<Guest40410> yeah I should try it
<Guest40410> If it use lxc underneath, it should be pretty fast
<duanedesign> o/
<klemzy> I need help with network
<Phryq> hey, I'm trying to fresh install ubuntu from a USB disk, but I get a bootloader error when I try to do so. I'm using Unetbootin and downloaded from the torrent. I tried deleting everything on the flash drive and re-installing twice. Same error each time
<Phryq> the hash is the same
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-05-26
<GamersCorp> Hi there. I've been having an issue that I've been trying to troubleshoot for about nine hours now. I created a thread on Reddit with more information: http://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/1f1yew/booting_ubuntu_from_a_usb/
<holstein> lol
<alphabravo> hello
<alphabravo> i had a doubt regarding wifi
